# Sennes als Freerider



## SebT-Rex (20. Dezember 2013)

Auf Basis des Downhillrahmen Sennes habe ich mal einen Freerider aufgebaut, um zu sehen, wie es um die "Tourentauglichkeit" der Sennes bestellt ist.Elementare Aufmerksamkeit liegt natürlich beim Fahrwerk, ein CaneCreek DBair CS und eine Formula 35 (180mm,27,5", 1800g) bilden hier die Basis. Gewicht des Bikes wie abgebildet 14,9Kg.
Das Bike lässt sich anständig pedalieren, eine Tour mit insgesamt 1900Hm In Latsch war recht problemlos möglich. Generell würde ich es mit 27,5" vorne und hinten aufbauen, das Innenlager ist mit 26" zu tief. Sehr angetan bin ich vom Climb Mode des Dämpfers, sehr effektiv und trotzdem noch ausreichend aktiv und sensibel. Die Formula hat mich ehrlich gesagt sehr überrascht: echte 1800g und gute Einstellmöglichkeiten waren ein erstes Indiz, auf dem Trail extrem satt und ausreichend steif steht sie in meiner persönlichen Rangliste sehr weit oben. Insgesamt war ich von der Fahrbarkeit dieses 200mm Bikes echt angetan, hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mich noch mal auf einen Freerider werfe ;-)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wir haben letzte Woche eine Sennes FR für einen Magazintest abgegeben, das Bike wog mit Reverb und 1x11 Antrieb 14,5Kg. 
 Gruß, basti


----------



## Fun-Master (20. Dezember 2013)

Welche Rahmengröße wurde denn getestet und wie groß ist derjenige, der getestet hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (20. Dezember 2013)

ein M Rahmen, Tester ist vermutlich 175 groß.
Gruß, basti


----------



## mhedder (12. Januar 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Auf Basis des Downhillrahmen Sennes habe ich mal einen Freerider aufgebaut, um zu sehen, wie es um die "Tourentauglichkeit" der Sennes bestellt ist.Elementare Aufmerksamkeit liegt natürlich beim Fahrwerk, ein CaneCreek DBair CS und eine Formula 35 (180mm,27,5", 1800g) bilden hier die Basis. Gewicht des Bikes wie abgebildet 14,9Kg...



Sehr schöner Aufbau.  
Gute Idee die Tretlagerhöhe durch 650b etwas tourentauglicher zu gestalten.

Ist das ein Tippfehler bei der Gabel, oder gibt es die 35er Formula als spezielle 180mm Version?

Gruß Marc


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Blumen! Nein es ist kein Tippfehler, Formula baut die 35 für uns als 180er. Zu beziehen über Alutech oder PN an mich.


----------



## Kharne (12. Januar 2014)

Sennes Pinion? Sabber!


----------



## Radfahrer123 (13. Januar 2014)

Wann werden denn die ersten Rahmen ausgeliefert? Und wann die Sets mit der Dorado? Mir wurde gesagt Mitte Januar.


----------



## Kharne (16. Februar 2014)

Wirds das Sennes mit Pinion in Serie geben?


----------



## SebT-Rex (16. Februar 2014)

Wird auf Bestellung gebaut!


----------



## Kharne (16. Februar 2014)

Quanta kosta?


----------



## SebT-Rex (16. Februar 2014)

das musst Du bei Jürgen anfragen, kommt ja darauf an, wie es behandelt wird, sprich Lack, Elox, Pulver etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (19. Februar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Quanta kosta?


 
Rahmen-Preis liegt ca bei 4050€ mit Pinion und Sonderlackierung.


----------



## Kharne (19. Februar 2014)

Danke für die Info


----------



## chiefrock (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute.
In der aktuellen Freeride wird das Ding mit 26" in den Himmel gelobt. Besteht denn das "Problem" mit dem zu tiefen Tretlager nun nicht mehr?

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## chiefrock (7. Juni 2014)

Wobei ich gerade gesehen habe, dass die Tretlagerhöhe beim M Rahmen mit 358 mm angegeben wurde was damit das höchste Tretlager im Test ist. Falls wer die Freeride nicht hat, die anderen Kanditaten waren z.B Liteville 601 oder Speci Enduro Evo. 
Und selbst mein Enduro hat 350mm.

Von zu tief kann ja dann nicht wirklich die Rede sein.

Fährt zufälig jemand von euch das Ding und kann ein bisschen was darüber erzählen? Wäre super!

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## gerd6 (8. Juni 2014)

Servus Basti, 

im Freeride-Test war das Sennes mit einer Fox 36 Gabel ausgestattet. Gibts einen bestimmten Grund, warum ihr denen das Rad nicht mit der Formula 35 geschickt habt, so wie bei deinem Aufbau? 

Gruß Gerhard


----------



## chiefrock (8. Juni 2014)

gerd6 schrieb:


> Servus Basti,
> 
> im Freeride-Test war das Sennes mit einer Fox 36 Gabel ausgestattet. Gibts einen bestimmten Grund, warum ihr denen das Rad nicht mit der Formula 35 geschickt habt, so wie bei deinem Aufbau?
> 
> Gruß Gerhard



Guter Punkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (8. Juni 2014)

Blöder Gedanke: Ne 36 VAN mit Kotzshima macht beim gewöhnlichen Bikebravo Kunden mehr her?


----------



## chiefrock (8. Juni 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Blöder Gedanke: Ne 36 VAN mit Kotzshima macht beim gewöhnlichen Bikebravo Kunden mehr her?



Ach komm, die 36 VAN ist schon ne richtig feine Gabel. Schön ist halt zu sehen, dass es ne 650b option gibt. Allerdings gibt es aktuell nicht alzu viele Gabel in der Klasse mit 27,5" Zoll eignung.  
Was mich aber wirklich interessieren würde ist, ob das der einzige Grund ist warum das Rad als Freerider jetzt nur mit 26" angeboten wird.

Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach meinem neuen "Do it all Bike" ab 2015 und bin nun über das Sennes gestolpert.
Wenn das was die Freeride sagt stimmt, dann stehen die chancen ganz gut, dass das Sennes gekauft wird. Aber bevor ich 4,5k überweise hätte ich gerne noch ein paar mehr Infos zu der Kiste.

Grüße.


----------



## Kharne (8. Juni 2014)

Natürlich ist die VAN ne feine Gabel, aber eben auch publikumswirksamer als ne 35. Alleine weil die UVP bald doppelt so hoch ist.


----------



## mhedder (9. Juni 2014)

Was mich interessieren würde ist die Frage wie die Freeride auf die gemessene Tretlagerhöhe kommt? Basti hatte ja geschrieben, dass er wegen der geringen Höhe in 650b aufgebaut hat...

Gruß Marc


----------



## Ganiscol (9. Juni 2014)

Naja, ob zu hoch oder zu tief ist in einem gewissen Rahmen auch subjektiv. Auf dem geo chart steht 357mm mit 2.4 Reifen (in 26" nehme ich an). Deckt sich also ziemlich mit dem was das Heftchen gemessen hat. Einen Zollstock können sie also immerhin bedienen.


----------



## chiefrock (9. Juni 2014)

Ja aber 357mm ist sicher nicht zu tief für ein Enduro-Tourer-Shredder-Bike. Und das ganz sicher in 26" da es die Van36 nicht in ner 27,5 Variante gibt.
Hatte mich ja weiter oben schon darüber gewundert warum der Ursprungsgedanke die SC Version mit 27,5ern aufzubauen sich durch das "zu tiefe" Tretlager begründet. Vielleicht sind es aber auch einfach nur eigene Vorlieben gewesen.


----------



## Ganiscol (9. Juni 2014)

Seh ich ja auch so. Die Fanes E3 wird mit 354mm angegeben und das ist mir nicht zu tief. Wie gesagt, subjektives Empfinden und Ansprüche sind halt verschieden.


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Juni 2014)

Hui, kaum ist man mal weg, geht es hier rund!
Also: Bei dem testbike handelt es sich um ein 26" mit 2015er FOX 36 TALAS!!!! (diese geht in der Tat besser, als eine 2014er Van). Bei dem Bike handelt es sich um ein Aufbaubeispiel aus unserem Customprogramm, in der Serie 2015 kommt das Bike mit FOX Fahrwerk und 650B. Die Formula 35 ist keine Alternative zur 36, sondern im wesentlichen eine im Hub verlängerte Endurogabel. ich habe es schon ein paar mal gesagt und auch Formula weist immer darauf hin: Die 35 hat im klassischen Freeride nichts zu suchen (Drops, Gaps, DH). Wer meint, sich wegen der paar Gramm drüber hinwegsetzen zu müssen, riskiert seine Gesundheit! Ich habe diese Gabel in meinem Bike verbaut, weil ich 1.) nicht droppe 2.) nicht gappe und mir 3:9 über die Gefahr im Klaren bin. In einem langhubigen TourenFR für alpines Vollgasgeballer ist die Gabel aber perfekt. Deshalb auch mein Kommentar zu der Tretlagerhöhe: ich bin kein Fan megatiefer Innenlager und kurzer Kurbeln, daher freue ich mich, dass die 650B Laufräder das Rad besser pedalierbar machen (mit 175er Kurbel).
Gruß, Basti


----------



## rsem (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Basti, soll das bedeuten es gibt die Fox talas 180 mit 650b im nächsten Jahr? Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?
Vielleicht schon ein paar Infos vorab möglich?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Juni 2014)

Sorry Ralf, da kann ich dir leider nichts zu sagen!
Gruß Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (10. Juni 2014)

Hi Basti,
zunächst einmal möchte ich sagen dass ich es richtig gut finde, wenn von Herrstelller Seite so auf ein Thema eingegangen wird. Top!
Da auf der HP eine VAN im Komplettbike angeboten wird bin ich wohl davon ausgegangen, dass in dem getesteten Bike auch ein VAN steckt... aber wer lesen kann...

Wenn Du sagst Fox Fahrwerk im 2015er heißt das dann auch Fox Gabel? 
Weiß nicht weviel Ihr hier zu den 15er Bikes überhaupt schon Preisgeben könnt/wollt. Würde aber vermuten, dass dann ne 170mm Gabel vorne drin steckt, oder?

Vermute mal das sich der Rahmen wohl nicht groß verändern wird, da er ja jetzt schon sowohl für 26" als auch 27,5" ausgelegt ist, oder?
Frage auch an alle anderen Geo-Spezialisten: Wieviel mm Tretlagerhöhe macht denn ein 650b Schlappen dann aus am Sennes?

Danke und Grüße.


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Juni 2014)

Was unser Modellprogramm 2015 angeht machen wir keine Geheimnisse:
Die Sennes FR kommt 2015 als 650b in einer einzigen Ausstattung: 
FOX36 Float FIT RC2 und FOX FloatX hinten, evtl. haben wir die Möglichkeit die Gabel mit 180mm zu bekommen, das ist aber nicht sicher.
Schaltung wird die neue Sram X1, Bremse die neue Guide RSC, Laufräder SUN ADD. Das einzige was ich noch nicht sagen kann, ist der Preis.
Wir haben das Bikes diese Jahr so getestet und auch während der Greendays einigen Journalisten unter den Hintern geschoben, das Feedback war ausnahmslos positiv. Wer sich ein Bild von dem Konzept mache möchte, in Willingen werden wir die Sennes und die SennesFR dabei haben!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## chiefrock (10. Juni 2014)

Cool danke für die Infos.
Nur der Float X Dämpfer in ein Rad mit dem Einsatzberreich und 180/200mm Federweg?
Na ich weiß nicht. Ist doch eher ein All Mountain oder Enduro Dämpfer und nicht wirklich für grobes geballere gedacht. 

Grüße.


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Juni 2014)

Hmm, ich finde der Dämpfer passt ausgesprochen gut in das Rad. Es handelt sich ja nicht um einen Downhiller und somit sollte das Bike ja auch sehr gut zu pedalieren sein... Ich persönlich finde den Dämpfer aber auch zum Ballern ausgesprochen tauglich, da er beide Eigenschaften verbindet, ist er eine echt gute Wahl!


----------



## Kharne (10. Juni 2014)

Die 180er 36 hat noch das alte Casting! Heißt keine offizielle 650b Version, altes Gewicht.


----------



## Freerider26 (12. Juni 2014)

Wird es 2015 nun ein nuen Rahmen abgestimmt auf 650b geben oder bleibt der Rahmen gleich?


----------



## fige (15. Juni 2014)

wenn ihr für den sennes fr 2015er nen Double Barrel cs sowie eine shimano bremse (zee oder saint) optional anbietet kauf ich eins


----------



## onkel_c (24. Juni 2014)

fyi:
Die NEUE FOX 36 kommt – nomen est omen – mit 36-mm-Standrohren und für alle drei Laufradgrößen. In 26“ federt sie mit 160 oder 180 mm, in 27,5“ mit wahlweise 160 mm oder 170 mm und in 29“ mit 150 mm oder 160 mm.


----------



## onkel_c (24. Juni 2014)

das sennes fr wäre auch ein für mich sehr interessantes bike.
allerdings nur in 27.5" (sorry @alle die meinen, die welt wäre noch immer eine scheibe ).

zusätzlich müsste ein aufbau knapp unter 14kg möglich sein.

federweg hinten: wählbar zwischen 170 und 190mm. gabel vorn mit 170 oder 180mm (wahlweise)

das würde mir für die dh strecken in deutschland den downhiller ersparen. zusätzlich wäre es ein nettes bike für den bikepark. ebenso ein bike für gröbere touren im alpenarum und auf echten enduro ballerkursen.

ich würde jetzt nicht sagen eines für alles - aber immerhin eins für alles was bergab richtig spaß macht und bergan noch gut zu treten ist!
für enduro race braucht man idr andere bikes, aber sonst ...

in diesem bereich gibt es definitiv zu wenige bikes. ich denke aber, dass sich immer mehr leute genau diesem bereich zuordnen, so zumindest mein eindruck. ein limitierender eindruck ist meist das gewicht. wenn ich solch ein bike aber mit knapp unter 14kg bekäme ...

just my 5 cent!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Juni 2014)

Hi,
im Allgemeinen stimme ich mit dir völlig überein, besonders durch das Gewicht und die uphill Eigenschaften ist die SennesFR ein Top Allrounder. Allerdings denke ich, dass bei knapp 14Kg schluß sein sollte,ansonsten wird es schon schwer (oder leichtsinnig) das Bike artgerecht zu bewegen. Natürlich bekommt man die Sennes Mit Formula 35 und Carbonsitzstrebe auch unter 14Kg, aber dann gehören Drops, Gaps und Dh nicht mehr zum Repertoire...
Gruß, basti


----------



## der-gute (24. Juni 2014)

Was isn nu mit 27.5???


----------



## Kharne (24. Juni 2014)

Ich seh das so wie der Basti, irgendwann kommt man in die Region des neuen Stereo, wenn man anfängt sinnlos Gewicht zu sparen. Und dann schleppt man sinnlos Federweg mit sich rum, aber Hauptsache der Bock wiegt unter 14 Kilo...


----------



## onkel_c (24. Juni 2014)

nja wir sind da nicht soooo weit auseinander. ich peilte ja auch die knapp 14 kg marke an.
wie alutech ein komplettbike spezifizieren würde ist dann ja eher bastis aufgabe .

ich würde mich des rahmens bedienen und den aufbau gemäß meinen vorstellungen vornehmen.

mit meinem icb carver bin ich auch thale und w'berg gefahren. auf dem homespot stehen auch ein paar größere jumps. solange die landung ok ist, geht es eh nicht so stark aufs material. problematisch sind ja immer nur die 'industriesprüge' ins flat.

und ja klar, ich begutachte mein material auch regelmäßig. deshalb habe ich auch alle rahmen gern in raw. das macht durchaus sinn.

schaut mal was da geht. ich bleibe am ball ...


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Juni 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was isn nu mit 27.5???


Geht doch schon seit Anfang an! Die Serien SennesFR 2015 kommt nur in 27,5"!


----------



## der-gute (24. Juni 2014)

Mit welcher Gabel?
MY15 wird wann ausgeliefert?

Wirds das Sennes auch in 27.5 geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Juni 2014)

FOX 36, Auslieferung 2015 etwa nach der Eurobike. Die Sennes ist aber schon jetzt 650b ready und wird z.B. vom Rudel auch schon so gefahren.


----------



## der-gute (24. Juni 2014)

ui....2015 nach der EB...das is bei den meisten Herstellern eigentlich schon MY16


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (24. Juni 2014)

Sennes FR und 14kg mit sinnvoller Ausstattung? Ich weiß nicht wie das gehen soll, schon gar nicht mit 27,5" (denn das sind ja gleich mal ein paar Gramm mehr).
Mein Fanes in "FR" Ausstattung (siehe Signatur) ist bei 14,3kg ohne absenkbare Sattelstütze und ich wüsste nicht, wo da noch deutlich Speck weg soll.


----------



## onkel_c (24. Juni 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> ... mit sinnvoller Ausstattung? ....


hängt euch doch nicht so an den 14kg auf. ich schrieb ja, es wäre ein wunsch ... 

und über sinnvolle ausstattungen zu diskutieren ist zwecklos: people are different. ... der eine bekommt alles klein, der andere schrottet fast nix. und nein, es hat nichts mit geschwindigkeit zu tun. eher mit fahrtechnik....

mein carver wiegt  13.7kg. zweite saison, einige (leichtere) downhill, etliche enduro races. bis dato nix geschrottet, alles funzt!


----------



## SebT-Rex (24. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt 14,xxKg ist mit der Sennes ohne Probleme machbar und wie der Onkel schon sagt, es hängt halt auch viel vom Einsatz, Fahrkönnen und vor allem Wartung ab.. Meine Sennes Pinion wog im FR Aufbau 15,2Kg , wenn man bedenkt, dass die Pinion etwa 1,5Kg Mehrgewicht bringt......


----------



## onkel_c (24. Juni 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ..... Meine Sennes Pinion wog im FR Aufbau 15,2Kg , wenn man bedenkt, dass die Pinion etwa 1,5Kg Mehrgewicht bringt......


 das ist in etwa dass, was ich mir erhoffte. klingst super!


----------



## chiefrock (25. Juni 2014)

14+ ist für so ein Bike ist doch Mega... aber bitte mit CC DB Air 
Grüße.


----------



## SebT-Rex (25. Juni 2014)

jetzt, wo ich weiß, wer der Onkel in der Realität ist, mache ich mir keine Gedanken mehr, dass die SennesFR nicht artgerecht eingesetzt werden könnte... bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt!


----------



## SebT-Rex (25. Juni 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> ui....2015 nach der EB...das is bei den meisten Herstellern eigentlich schon MY16


ups, das konnte man schon mal missverstehen: ich meinte, Modelljahr 2015 wird nach der EB 2014 ausgeliefert.... bauen ja keine Autos...


----------



## der-gute (25. Juni 2014)

Yeah!
Also ab Herbst diesen Jahres bekommt man ein 650B Sennes FR!?
Geil!

Hat die Fox 36 dann 170 oder 180 mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (25. Juni 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Yeah!
> Also ab Herbst diesen Jahres bekommt man ein 650B Sennes FR!?
> Geil!
> 
> Hat die Fox 36 dann 170 oder 180 mm?


nein! ab Herbst/Winter bekommt man das Serienmodell der SennesFR MY15 mit 650b Laufrädern. Wieviel Hub die Gabel haben wird ist noch offen. Ab sofort bekommt man eine Custom SennesFR mit freier Komponenten- und Laufradwahl...


----------



## der-gute (25. Juni 2014)

Aha!?

Wo bekomm ich so ein Angebot?


----------



## SebT-Rex (26. Juni 2014)

Mithilfe einer Wunschliste bzgl Ausstattung und moderner Kommunikationstechnologie: Email an [email protected] und dann einfach mal mit Jürgen die Details am Telefon besprechen...


----------



## der-gute (26. Juni 2014)

Ändert sich der Rahmen für MY15 und 650B?


----------



## SebT-Rex (26. Juni 2014)

Nein, SennesFR für Fr und Sennes für Dh. 650b ist ja keine Neuerung....


----------



## ledge_on_cam (26. Juni 2014)

Hey Basti, Du hattest mal empfohlen, eine Nabe mit möglichst breitem Flanschabstand zu fahren. Welche (vermutlich Singlespeed?) Nabe fährst Du denn in Deinem SennesPinion?


----------



## SebT-Rex (26. Juni 2014)

ich fahre eine Musternabe von einem Taiwanesen, keine Ahnung wie der heißt;-) Ist baer im Prinzip nichts anderes als die diese Singlespeednaben mit kurzem Freilaufkörper, wie man es häufig im Dirt sieht. Schau mal bei Solid, ich glaube die haben da was!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## gerd6 (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo basti,
 Kannst du noch was zu deiner aussage schreiben, dass eine fox talas 2015 gabel besser ist als eine van 2014 (die ja auch nächstes jahr nicht verändert wird - oder wird die in nächster zeit verändert, weiß das jemand?) Ich selbst hab eine talas aus 2011 und hab letztes jahr ein testrad mit einer van probiert. Kann natürlich auch an dem anderen rad liegen, aber die van war einfach klassen besser als meine talas. Ist die 2015er version dann so verbessert worden, dass sie die van übertrifft. Hätte gedacht, die können da soviel verbessern wie sie wollen, die abfahrtsperformance einer stahlfedergabel wird die float oder talas nie erreichen. Bin nämlich auf der suche nach einem neuen rad und weiß schon ziemlich genau was ich will bzw. mal testen will. Aber bei der gabel hab ich keine ahnung. Eigentlich wollte ich auf keinen fall mehr eine talas oder float und hätte mich u.a. auf die van konzentriert. Aber deine aussage irritiert mich halt jetzt ein bißchen. Es muss übrigens keine fox sein, falls mir noch jemand tipps geben möchte. Danke für deine antwort


----------



## Freerider26 (11. Juli 2014)

Hey meint ihr es ist möglich das Sennes auch in manchen Situationen als Enduro zu fahren und einfach 160mm reinzuschrauben. Ich glaub das man somit auf manchen Trails die etwas weniger Höhenmeter haben etwas mehr Spaß haben sollte. Hätte vor allem für mich als Schüler Vorteile da 2 Bikes momentan nicht in meinem Geldbeutel drin sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (12. Juli 2014)

Man kann auch mit 180mm sehr viel Spaß haben .
Das aktuelle Sennes FR mit CC DB Air taugt lt. der (noch) aktuellen Freeride wohl sehr gut als "Super"-Enduro. 

Grüße.


----------



## mhedder (12. Juli 2014)

Die Frage ist halt, was Du Dir für Vorteile von den 160mm erhoffst?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Freerider26 (12. Juli 2014)

Naja, also ich hätte jetzt zb. für diverse tretlastige Alpentouren bei denen es jedoch nicht wirklich schwierig Bergab geht etc. 160mm bevorzugen da es halt den Vorteil hat das man einen effektiveren Vortrieb hat.
Außer dem finde ich das auch einfachen Trails ein 160mm Fahrwerk fast noch mehr Spaß macht da es nicht jeder Wurzel komplett wegschluckt sonder in der Hinsicht verspielter ist. Mehr ist ja leider nicht immer besser es kommt ja auch auf den Trail an.

Gruß Felix


----------



## slash-sash (12. Juli 2014)

Oder du gehst den anderen Weg und nimmst nen Fanes, welches du dann in Richtung FR trimmst. Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit. 


Sascha


----------



## Freerider26 (12. Juli 2014)

Ja das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber ich denke ich will dann schon eher den Fokus auf mehr Federweg.
Also Das Sennes allgemein als Freerider aufgebaut und dann noch die jeweiligen Parts (Federelemente vor allem) für diverse Dowhill und (Super-) Enduro Einsätze. Natürlich wird es bei dem Enduro etwas Nachteile geben im Vergleich zu einem reinrassigen Enduro Bike aber die die Bandbreite ist für meine Ansprüche so Perkefkt. Was haltet ihr von der Idee. Sollte doch realisierbar sein.


----------



## Ghost.1 (12. Juli 2014)

ich finde ne 180er wäre minimum, aber mit ner talas kannst ja zum hochkurbeln noch absenken. denke mit ner 160er ist das tretlager viel zu tief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider26 (12. Juli 2014)

650b sollten dieses Problem doch hoffentlich ausgleichen da das Tretlager doch durch die größeren Laufräder höher wird.

Gruß Felix


----------



## ditt (12. Juli 2014)

650b mit getravelter Fox 36 auf 170mm oder Gabel mit 160 mm macht ja nicht mehr viel Unterschied, oder. 26" mit auf 160 mm abgesenkter Fox 36 Talas im Uphill ist mir eigentlich vom Tretlager zu tief.


----------



## Kharne (12. Juli 2014)

650B mit kürzerer Gabel ist Käse^10, dann lieber ne Talas (auch wenn mir nie ne Fox ans Rad kommen wird, solange Toxo Importeur ist).

Aber an sich ist die Frage selbst eh Käse, du willst 2 Räder in einem, das geht einfach nicht. Also mit dem Mehr an Federweg und Gewicht der Sennes klarkommen oder ne Fanes relativ schwer und stabil aufbauen. Das ist der bessere Kompromiss, als mit zu wenig Federweg in der Sennes anzufangen.


----------



## slash-sash (12. Juli 2014)

Mein Reden 
Macht definitiv mehr Sinn. 


Sascha


----------



## Freerider26 (13. Juli 2014)

Was den Punkt mit dem Fanes betrifft muss man meiner Meinung klar den Schwerpunkt bzw. den Einsatzbereich festlegen. 
Wer viel Enduro fährt und gelegentlich auch in Bikepark geht jedoch nicht die härtesten Sachen fährt und eher den Fokus auf Enduro hat der ist mit dem Fanes sicherlich besser ausgestattet. Jedoch liegt bei mir der genau andere Fall vor.
Fakt ist:
Ich bin noch Schüler und mir fehlt für 2 Bikes einfach das nötige Kleingeld 
Es sollte auch möglichst Zukunft tauglich sein da ich mir nicht alle 2 Jahre ein neues Bike anschaffen kann
Ich fahre 40% Freeriden
Ich fahre 20% extremes Freeriden
Ich fahre 25% Downhill
Ich fahre 15% Enduro
Somit suche ich ein Bike einen möglichst großen Einsatzbereich hat jedoch nur mit mehr Federweg.
Welches Bike würdet ihr anschaffen?

Meiner Meinung ist das Sennes dazu das perfekte Bike da:
Es Preislich meist noch in einem leistbaren Bereich liegt
Es was zum Beispiel die Laufradgröße angeht sehr flexibel ist
Es kann sehr gut als Freerider ausgestattet werden mit den Entsprechenden Federelementen.
Es ist als Downhiller konzipiert und hat daher sicherlich die nötige Sicherheit im Downhill
Ich denke das es sicherlich möglich ist das Sennes noch etwas in Richtung Enduro zu trimmen, natürlich ist mit Abstrichen zu rechnen und nicht jeder Parameter wird perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt sein aber man wird sicherlich mit etwas Abstimmungen eine nicht all zu schlechte Enduro performance erreichen.

Vielleicht sollte man auch nicht immer so konservativ Denken und einfach mal etwas ausprobieren.
Ich jedenfalls werde wenn mein Sennes gekauft und angekommen ist, einfach mal etwas weniger Federweg reinschrauben und hier Berichten wie meine Erlebnisse und Erfahrungen sind.

Hoffe das hat meine Lage etwas deutlicher gemacht.
Gruß Felix


----------



## chiefrock (13. Juli 2014)

Klar man kann ein paar leichtere Teile, Schlappen dies und das dran schrauben aber ne 160er Gabel gehört da einfach nicht rein.
Und da du selbst schreibst, dass du nur zu gut 15% auf ner Enduro-Tour unterwegs bist, dürfte im Grunde fast jeder halbwegs bergauftretbarer Freerider für dich in Frage kommen. Z.B. Speci Enduro Evo.
Die Vorzüge des Sennes die Du nennst, sehe ich übrigens so ziemlich genau so. Nur ohne 160er Gabel

Grüße.


----------



## ditt (13. Juli 2014)

Das von Jürgen aufgebaute Demo Sennes FR mit der Fox 36 Talas 180 mm Mod. 2015 ist mit einem Gesamtgewicht von 12,6 kg mehr als konkurrenzfähig für jedes andere Enduro, jedoch hat man mit 180 / 200 mm Federweg ein extrem schluckfreudiges Fahrwerk mit mehr als genug Reserven. Leider wird es den Aufbau aber leider so nie zum Kaufen geben, oder vielleicht doch? Am meisten Gewicht spart angeblich der Carbon Hinterbau.
Vergiss einfach eine 160er Gabel und fahr mit der 180er Talas, die ohnehin auf 160 mm absenkbar ist.


----------



## Ghost.1 (13. Juli 2014)

Verstehe dich nicht, wenn du hauptsächlich nur Freeride fährst, dann bist du doch mit ner 180er Gabel für alle deine Einsatzgebiete super bedient, was willst du dann noch mit ner kleineren Gabel


----------



## rsem (13. Juli 2014)

Ich bin das Sennes mit ner Totem und leichteren Laufräder ein paar mal gefahren. Geht super, auch im bikepark.
Jetzt ist ne Fox 40 drin, ist einfach die bessere Gabel. Aber unter 180 würde ich nicht gehen bei der Sennes, dafür dann lieber fanes.


----------



## Freerider26 (13. Juli 2014)

Ich werde beides ausprobieren. Mal ne harte Druckstufe oder Absenken oder vielleicht auch mal ne alte 160mm reinpacken mal sehen wie es sich anfühlt. Irgendwie muss man ja mal neue Ideen entwickeln und umsetzen. Studieren geht über probieren. Wie schon gesagt ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren spricht ja nichts dagegen und meine Erfahrungen dann hier berichten.
Falls es nichts ist, ist ja auch nichts verloren. Man kann es ja wieder zurückbauen.
Falls es jedoch klappt wäre es ne coole Option.
Fazit: Ich kann nur Gewinnen da es nichts zu verlieren gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (13. Juli 2014)

Mal ne blöde Frage, bisschen OT vielleicht... Kann man überhaupt ne abgesenkte Talas zum Ballern benutzen? 

Grüße.


----------



## Ghost.1 (13. Juli 2014)

Freerider26 schrieb:


> Studieren geht über probieren.



Ich glaub du hast da was verwechselt 



chiefrock schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage, bisschen OT vielleicht... Kann man überhaupt ne abgesenkte Talas zum Ballern benutzen?
> 
> Grüße.



Die ab 2014 schon. Da die wie ne Soloair (Float) ist, abgesenkt wird da jetzt nämlich hydraulisch.


----------



## wolfi (29. Juli 2014)

moin,
ich hatte in meinem sennes zunächst eine lyric (air) verbaut.
es geht... aaaaber: die geometrie leidet (steilerer lenkwinkel) und das tretlager sitz ca. 1cm tiefer.
das hört sich jetzt erstmal nicht so tragisch an, aber nachdem ich auf eine boxxer umgerüstet habe,
bemerkte ich erst wie die geo gelitten hatte. gerade im bergab betrieb. und auf den richtest du ja
laut deiner aussage den focus.
ich habe mir eine 2014 boxxer rs geordert, die ist relativ leicht (< 3kg) und passt von der geo perfekt zu dem rahmen.
ich habe ein gesamtgewicht von knapp unter 16kg.
und ich pedaliere das rad nur durch die natur. bisher war ich noch nicht mit liftunterstützung unterwegs.
und das geht sehr gut
gruß
wolfi


----------



## slash-sash (29. Juli 2014)

… und du wohnst in einer Gegend, wo es pausenlos bergauf und bergab geht …


Sascha


----------



## chiefrock (29. Juli 2014)

Die Verstelloption für's Heck (Federweg) soll 2015 bleiben, richtig?
Grüße!


----------



## wolfi (29. Juli 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> … und du wohnst in einer Gegend, wo es pausenlos bergauf und bergab geht …
> 
> 
> Sascha


oh ja, du kennst das ja.
da kommen mal schnell 1.000 hm zusammen bei 3-4h fahren.


----------



## slash-sash (29. Juli 2014)

Jo. Pausenlos rauf und runter ist dann doch was anderes, als ne Stunde rauf und dann runter. Da ist die Geo dann doch sehr wichtig. Und die sind bei Sennes und Fanes wirklich perfekt; vorausgesetzt die richtigen Teile sind verbaut. 



Sascha


----------



## LuzziFER (7. August 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ein M Rahmen, Tester ist vermutlich 175 groß.
> Gruß, basti



Hi Basti!
Bei <182cm wird ein S Rahmen empfohlen. Waum ein M Rahmen für einen 175 Fahrer?
Habe 189 cm. Sollte ich jetzt doch einen L Rahmen für Sennes FR nehmen?
lg Herbert


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. August 2014)

LuzziFER schrieb:


> Hi Basti!
> Bei <182cm wird ein S Rahmen empfohlen. Waum ein M Rahmen für einen 175 Fahrer?
> Habe 189 cm. Sollte ich jetzt doch einen L Rahmen für Sennes FR nehmen?
> lg Herbert


die Größe bezog sich noch auf die Vorserie, da gab es noch s,m,l, xl. In der Serie gibt es nur noch s,m,l ,wobei sich nur die Oberrohrlänge ändert. Mit 189 sollte dir L im Freeride gut passen, für Dh wäre, je nach Geschmack, evtl M besser. Gruß, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuzziFER (7. August 2014)

Danke für die rasche Antwort.


----------



## onkel_c (26. August 2014)

gerd6 schrieb:


> ...Ist die 2015er version dann so verbessert worden, dass sie die van übertrifft. Hätte gedacht, die können da soviel verbessern wie sie wollen, die abfahrtsperformance einer stahlfedergabel wird die float oder talas nie erreichen. ...


war jetzt wochen mit der neuen fox 36 float unterwegs mit 170mm federweg (verbaut in meinem icb carver). vergiss alles was es an anderen federgabeln gibt. das ding ist momentan 'state of the art'. ich bin damit european enduro series kronplatz gefahren, bozen, finale ligure, nordkette, steinach a. brenner dh piste, ochsenkopf enduro one series.... 

laut fox kann man die 170er gabel auch auf 180mm hoch traveln. alle anderen modelle nicht!

hoffe das hilft dir.


----------



## onkel_c (26. August 2014)

Freerider26 schrieb:


> ....Meiner Meinung ist das Sennes dazu das perfekte Bike da:
> ...
> Vielleicht sollte man auch nicht immer so konservativ Denken und einfach mal etwas ausprobieren.
> Ich jedenfalls werde wenn mein Sennes gekauft und angekommen ist, einfach mal etwas weniger Federweg reinschrauben und hier Berichten wie meine Erlebnisse und Erfahrungen sind.
> ...




felix, ich habe das erst jetzt gelesen. vllt. hast du das bike schon? dann .

wenn nicht, bin ich absolut bei dir. auch bei mir geht es genau in die richtung.
ich werde hinten mit 180mm fahren und vorn mit fox 36 float 180mm. und ich denke, dass man damit (noch) enduro mäßig fahren kann, als auch bikepark, wie auch (zumindest) deutsche dh strecken (wildbad vermutlich mit etwas moderaterem tempo dann).

zum vgl. was hartes fahren betrifft: ich war mit meinem carver und 170mm/170mm (fox 36) in steinach am brenner vor ein opaar wochen, die dh strecke bügeln. das ging erstaunlich gut. es gibt sicher stellen an denen man mit einem dhler es mehr stehen lassen kann. aber ich kann nicht sagen, dass man damit sehr viel langsamer unterwegs ist und spaß macht das allemal. ich habe nicht viel an federweg vermisst. an vielen stellen ehrlich gesagt gar keinen. ich glaube auch mittlerweile, dass federweg im allgemeinen überbewertet wird. entscheidend ist wie der federweg 'verbraucht' wird und wie das bike dazwischen arbeitet. gutes beispiel ist da die neue fox 36. sehr feines ansprechen, steht aber dennoch hoch im federweg (verschenkt somit nix), kann sehr linear gefahren werden, da sich die kennlinie guit beinflussen lässt. richtig abgestimmt kann man mit 170mm irre bügeln. selbst die nordkette ging damit erstaunlich gut.

try it. ich bin ganz bei dir. und by the way: für einen schüler eine sehr klar strukturierte vorstellung. im vergleich zu manch anderen beiträgen in diesem forum finde ich hast du diese antwort dir redllich 'verdient' .

ich glaube du hättest viel spaß daran!

gruß
carsten


----------



## Freerider26 (28. August 2014)

Danke Carsten für die tolle Antwort auch noch nach langer Zeit.
So wie du das umgesetzt hast hört sich das schon richtig gut an (Neid).
Leider hat mein Verkäufer der mir ein Sennes gebraucht verkaufen wollte letztendlich doch abgesagt. 
Und da ich leider bis jetzt kein anderes passendes gefunden hab bin ich gezwungen mich wohl oder übel nach einem anderen Model bzw. Marke um zusehen, ganz zu meinem bedauern.

Außerdem hat man als Schüler vielleicht noch Zeit sich Gedanken zu machen was man den so fährt und was man so braucht, das ist vielleicht im grauen Berufsalltag nicht mehr drin.

Vielen Dank
Gruß 
Felix


----------



## van_nilles (4. September 2014)

Ich habe mal eine Frage wegen der Grösse des Sennes. Welche Rahemngrösse würdet ihr bei 1,75m als Freerideaufbau (70% Trails und 30% bikepark) empfehlen? Wie gut lässt sich Sennes denn bergauf treten?


----------



## Kharne (5. September 2014)

S, M wenn du auf extrem langen Reach stehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fun-Master (5. September 2014)

So heftig lang ist der Reach auch nicht. Ich bin 1,84m und biin mit M sehr zufrieden. Geht auch gut bergauf.


----------



## wolfi (5. September 2014)

dito!
gleiche körpergröße, gleiche rahmengröße.
das passt!!!!


----------



## chiefrock (5. September 2014)

Definitiv S. 
Übrigens, Respekt das Alutech den Reach für die Größen S & L nicht angibt. Ist das ein Geheimnis oder einfach noch nicht die Zeit gefunden, die Infos zu den 2014er Räder zu vervollständigen? 

Grüße.


----------



## Ganiscol (5. September 2014)

@chiefrock 

http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/Sennes/Sennes-GeoChart.pdf


----------



## wolfi (5. September 2014)

van_nilles schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage wegen der Grösse des Sennes. Welche Rahemngrösse würdet ihr bei 1,75m als Freerideaufbau (70% Trails und 30% bikepark) empfehlen? Wie gut lässt sich Sennes denn bergauf treten?


also ein kumpel von mir entspricht exakt deiner größe und kommt mit meinem bike bestens zurecht. ich fahre m.
am besten du machst mal eine probefahrt.
solltest du aus dem raum ostwestfalen/bielefeld kommen, kannst du dich gerne bei mir melden.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## chiefrock (5. September 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> @chiefrock
> 
> http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/Sennes/Sennes-GeoChart.pdf




http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/Sennes/SennesFR-GeoChart.pdf


----------



## Ganiscol (5. September 2014)

@chiefrock wenn du wirklich wissen willst was da los ist, schreibst du eine mail oder rufst an. Ganz einfach.


----------



## chiefrock (5. September 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> @chiefrock wenn du wirklich wissen willst was da los ist, schreibst du eine mail oder rufst an. Ganz einfach.



Ach sooo..!
Eigentlich ist es mir egal auch wenn es mich trotzdem irgendwie wundert. 
Hinzu kommt noch, dass man ja den Federweg variieren kann. Dann müsste sich die Geo doch auch ändern (wenn auch nur leicht), oder?
Solche Infos fehlen. Hat vielleicht nix mit dem Bike zu tun aber...

Grüße.


----------



## wolfi (5. September 2014)

das ist so minimal und grenzt an ebsenzählerei ;-)
was meinst du was sich die geometrie ändert wenn ICH mich drauf setze
sind immerhin mit montur knapp 100 kg


----------



## Kharne (5. September 2014)

Reach in S waren letztes Jahr ~410mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (5. September 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Ach sooo..!
> Eigentlich ist es mir egal auch wenn es mich trotzdem irgendwie wundert.
> Hinzu kommt noch, dass man ja den Federweg variieren kann. Dann müsste sich die Geo doch auch ändern (wenn auch nur leicht), oder?
> Solche Infos fehlen. Hat vielleicht nix mit dem Bike zu tun aber...
> ...


 
Wenn man was wissen möchte, fragt man halt am besten an der Quelle. Man kriegt bei Alutech durchaus Antworten. Dass das PDF da unvollständig ist, ist höchstwahrscheinlich ein Versehen und keine Verschwörung.  Wenns aber keiner meldet, dann merken sie es vielleicht erst wenn sie irgendwann die Geodaten fürs nächste Modell reinstellen....


----------



## natas_germany (17. September 2014)

Hi!

In der freeride steht was von 180/200 als Federweg der Sennes FR (http://www.freeride-magazine.com/te...14-fanes-on-steroids/a23185.html#.VBKnJPl_sXA). Im PDF geo chart steht aber 200/220 - was stimmt denn nun?
Und habe ich es richtig verstanden dass in das 2015er Sennes ausschließlich 650b passt? Oder wird es ausschließlich mit 650b als Komplettrad verkauft, in den Rahmen würden aber auch 26er passen? Hätte es nämlich lieber mit 26ern...


----------



## natas_germany (24. September 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> felix, ich habe das erst jetzt gelesen. vllt. hast du das bike schon? dann .
> 
> wenn nicht, bin ich absolut bei dir. auch bei mir geht es genau in die richtung.
> ich werde hinten mit 180mm fahren und vorn mit fox 36 float 180mm. und ich denke, dass man damit (noch) enduro mäßig fahren kann, als auch bikepark, wie auch (zumindest) deutsche dh strecken (wildbad vermutlich mit etwas moderaterem tempo dann).
> ...



Hi, 
eine Frage:
Wie bewerkstelligt man es den Federweg des Sennes FR auf 180mm zu reduzieren?


----------



## onkel_c (24. September 2014)

natas_germany schrieb:


> Hi,
> eine Frage:
> Wie bewerkstelligt man es den Federweg des Sennes FR auf 180mm zu reduzieren?


/
das ist noch ungeklärt glaube ich - es war/ist mein wunsch. in meinem fall also eher 'special' . frag doch mal die jungs von alutech!


----------



## natas_germany (24. September 2014)

onkel_c schrieb:


> /
> das ist noch ungeklärt glaube ich - es war/ist mein wunsch. in meinem fall also eher 'special' . frag doch mal die jungs von alutech!



Hab ich über deren webformular versucht...seit einer Woche noch keine Antwoet


----------



## Kharne (24. September 2014)

Anrufen.


----------



## natas_germany (24. September 2014)

Jo, dachte eigentlich dass ich die in ruhe meine mail beantworten lasse, aber anrufen ist vielleicht doch besser...

Damit ich gleich konkreter werden kann müsste ich mich langsam mal zur Rahmengröße festlegen und da könnte ich ein paar Tips gebrauchen:

Bisheriges Rad:
Trek Remedy 2010 custom/Fox Talas 160
Vorbau 50mm

Reach 419
Stack  585
Oberrohr 585
Chainstay 440
Radlänge 1150
Front 715
Überstandshöhe 735
Tretlagerhöhe 370
BB drop -30
Steuerrohr 130

Fahrer:
Größe 1815
Schrittlänge 815

Mit dem bisherigen reach kam ich eigentlich ganz gut klar, aber ich lese ständig dass ein möglichst großer reach so toll sein soll.
Für das Sennes  FR in S gibts ja leider keine Reach Angabe. Ich orientiere mich mal am Sennes DH. Das hat nen Reach von 417. Wovon sollte ich nun ausgehen: 
Das S nehmen weils kaum nen Unterschied zu meinem bisherigen macht? Oder das M nehmen weil "ein größerer Reach so toll ist" und ich den (falls mir der Reach doch zu groß ist) immer noch mit nem kürzeren Vorbau ausgleichen könnte?


----------



## Kharne (24. September 2014)

Das musst du selber rausfinden. Ich fahr bei deiner Größe 400er Reach mit 50er Vorbau, alles andere ist mir zu lang.


----------



## natas_germany (24. September 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das musst du selber rausfinden. Ich fahr bei deiner Größe 400er Reach mit 50er Vorbau, alles andere ist mir zu lang.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Bist du mehr DH, FR oder Enduro unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Oktober 2014)

Nur schnell ein Handyfoto vom neuen Rad, weil ich grad solche Freude hab...


----------



## Freerider26 (7. Oktober 2014)

Was wiegt das schmucke Ding?


----------



## FloImSchnee (7. Oktober 2014)

15,05kg in Gr. L inkl. Pedalen.


----------



## wolverine56 (8. Oktober 2014)

26 Zollaufbau? Sieht klasse aus


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. Oktober 2014)

Danke, ja, 26".


----------



## derbenno (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab auch mal eine Frage:

Wann steht das neue  2015er Sennes Fr auf der Homepage online?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (19. Oktober 2014)

schon länger

http://alutech-cycles.com/Sennes-FR-10-Komplettbike-26


----------



## wolverine56 (19. Oktober 2014)

Mit der alten Van?


----------



## Kharne (19. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt keine "neue" Van. Die Van wird nicht das neue Casting bekommen (warum wohl  )


----------



## wolverine56 (19. Oktober 2014)

Ja dann halt die 36er  Float.


----------



## Kharne (19. Oktober 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Oktober 2014)

Laut Sebastians Postings wird das 2015er Sennes FR die neue 180er Float und den Float X-Dämpfer bekommen. 
Jenes auf der Homepage ist folglich noch das 2014er.


----------



## derbenno (19. Oktober 2014)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Laut Sebastians Postings wird das 2015er Sennes FR die neue 180er Float und den Float X-Dämpfer bekommen.
> Jenes auf der Homepage ist folglich noch das 2014er.


Der Meinung bin ich auch deswegen meine Frage.


----------



## fuschnick (21. Oktober 2014)

Hi Flo.. super schönes Bike. Würde mich freuen wenn du bei Gelgenheit etwas zu deinen Erfahrungen damit schreibst. Auch ein Verlgeich zu deinem Torque wäre klasse. Merci


----------



## wolverine56 (21. Oktober 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Speziell auch das Verhalten im technischen engen Passagen. Sowie die uphilleigenschaften


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Oktober 2014)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Hi Flo.. super schönes Bike. Würde mich freuen wenn du bei Gelgenheit etwas zu deinen Erfahrungen damit schreibst. Auch ein Verlgeich zu deinem Torque wäre klasse. Merci





wolverine56 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Speziell auch das Verhalten im technischen engen Passagen. Sowie die uphilleigenschaften



Gerne!

Gewicht ist mit ziemlich genau 15kg sehr anständig für ein Rad mit einem vollwertigen DH-Hinterbau mit DH-Luftdämpfer, einer 180mm-Stahlfedergabel, einer Variostütze und normalen, noch bezahlbaren Anbauteilen. Natürlich, 1x11 hilft, das in Grenzen zu halten. 

Bergauf: hatte anfangs Sorge, dass ich mit den 170er-Kurbeln nicht zurecht käme, was sich als unbegründet herausgestellt hat. Ab Werk ist ein 34er-Blatt (lt. Spezifikation sollte es eigentlich ein 32er sein) verbaut. Das ist mir doch etwas zu hart, warte grad auf ein 30er. 
Mit CS-Hebel ruhig gestellt verhält sich der Hinterbau bergauf ruhig, Sitzposition ist angenehm, geht echt tadellos bergauf. 

Bergab / schnell fahren: da geht so richtig was weiter, der Hinterbau ist ein Staubsauger und auch die Gabel recht potent. (wenngleich natürlich mit einer Doppelbrücke noch mehr ginge, wäre auch gewichtstechnisch kein Problem, aber da würde mir im Technischen leider der Lenkeinschlag fehlen)
Es ist klar zu spüren: das Rad kann viel schneller fahren als ich -- macht mir manchmal noch ein bisschen Angst... 
Auch die Länge hilft hier natürlich. (fahre das L, bei 192cm Körpergröße)
Abgesehen von der Laufruhe, gibt die Länge (und der flache Lenkwinkel) auch in der Hinsicht Sicherheit, dass ich weniger leicht in Gefahr gerate, vorne oder hinten vom Rad zu fallen...
In ein paar Situationen wo ich zu schnell in was Verblocktes reingefahren bin, hat die Federung einfach "fupp" gemacht, und weg war das Hindernis... 
Natürlich, im Vergleich zum wesentlich kompakteren 2010er Torque / Large (9cm weniger Radstand!) ist's bei weitem nicht so verspielt. Auch das Abdrücken an Wurzeln zu einem Sprung gelingt mir mit dem Sennes noch nicht mit zufriedenstellender Höhe. Brauche aber noch Gewöhnung -- das wird vermutlich/hoffentlich noch besser. 

Bergab / technisch: bei der ersten Abfahrt schlecht, bei der zweiten Abfahrt deutlich besser, vor allem, nachdem ich die Front etwas höher gemacht habe. (--> Spacer von oberhalb des Vorbaus darunter gegeben) Wird von Mal zu Mal deutlich besser.
HR-Versetzen gelingt noch weit nicht so flüssig wie mit dem Torque, das ist aber sicher eine Gewöhnungssache. 
Eine Crash Plate von 77designz sollte in Kürze kommen, bin schon zweimal mit dem Kettenblatt wo aufgesessen. 

Springen: hier brauche ich am meisten Gewöhnung. Hab zweimal sogar richtige Nosedives hingelegt, die die Gabel (bzw. ihre Dämpfung) aber recht entspannt geschnupft hat. 
Nach einer Stunde bewusstem Üben im lokalen Dirtpark wird's nun. Aber auch hier: Höhe zu bekommen ist noch schwierig -- eh klar, mit so einem Staubsaugerhinterbau, aber dennoch möchte ich da mit anderer (Fahr)Technik noch mehr rausholen, ohne den Dämpfer umstellen zu müssen. (in Richtung schnellere Zugstufe oder stärkere Druckstufe)

In Summe: großartiges Rad mit breitem Spagat von Touren bis richtig-Vollgas im Park!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolverine56 (22. Oktober 2014)

Danke dir für die schnelle antwort.


----------



## derbenno (22. Oktober 2014)

Das 2015er FR soll endlich online stehen ich will bestellen nach eurem positiven Feedback


----------



## natas_germany (24. Oktober 2014)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Springen: hier brauche ich am meisten Gewöhnung. Hab zweimal sogar richtige Nosedives hingelegt, die die Gabel (bzw. ihre Dämpfung) aber recht entspannt geschnupft hat.
> Nach einer Stunde bewusstem Üben im lokalen Dirtpark wird's nun. Aber auch hier: Höhe zu bekommen ist noch schwierig -- eh klar, mit so einem Staubsaugerhinterbau, aber dennoch möchte ich da mit anderer (Fahr)Technik noch mehr rausholen, ohne den Dämpfer umstellen zu müssen. (in Richtung schnellere Zugstufe oder stärkere Druckstufe)


Hatte die Ehre es in Schulenberg Probe fahren zu dürfen und hatte dabei auch die staubsaugererfahrung. An Wurzeln das Ding in die Luft zu kriegen war unmöglich. Wenns an mir liegt oder der Dämpfereinstellung: kein Problem, kann man ja ändern (den Dämpfer sicher schneller als mich ;-) )...aber letztlich war genau diese Eigenschaft der Grund warum ich zögerlich wurde...und dein post macht mich jetzt noch zögerlicher das Ding zu kaufen.
Gibt's hier Meinungen dazu ob man das sennes FR überhaupt springfreudiger einstellen kann?


----------



## wolfi (24. Oktober 2014)

Druckstufe zu drehen.


----------



## wolfi (24. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du an jeder wurzel und jedem kiesel "abgehen" willst, dann
hol dir irgend son slopestyle fully. Das sennes ist nun mal bergab nen sofa


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Oktober 2014)

Sehe ich auch so: wenn ein sprungfreudiges Rad gewünscht ist, lieber was anderes mit weniger Federweg kaufen.


----------



## Kharne (26. Oktober 2014)

Oder ein Bike mit Federweg, aber nicht so staubsaugerartigem Hinterbau


----------



## xTr3Me (29. Oktober 2014)

Das Sennes FR schaut schon sehr interessant aus. Top Geo und scheinbar recht effizient. Mich würde der Vergleich zum 601er interessieren, falls den jemand machen kann. 

Bzgl. Springen: Mit etwas mehr Lowspeed-Zugstufe geht da bestimmt weit mehr. So ist es zumindest beim 601er mit Vivid Air.


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Oktober 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bzgl. Springen: Mit etwas mehr Lowspeed-Zugstufe geht da bestimmt weit mehr. So ist es zumindest beim 601er mit Vivid Air.


Du meinst "mehr" LS-Zugstufen_dämpfung_ oder weniger? Also langsameres Ausfedern oder schnelleres Ausfedern? 
(vermute mal, letzteres)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (29. Oktober 2014)

Ja schneller, also weniger Dämpfung.


----------



## wolverine56 (4. November 2014)

Gibt's ein neues update bzgl. Des 2015er  Modells. Und ich hoffe dass nach wie vor der Double  Barrel zur Wahl steht


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. November 2014)

Schreib an besten an Alutech, da kommt dann meist recht schnell eine Antwort.


----------



## derbenno (16. November 2014)

Es steht endlich online!! Das neue Sennes als FR  Aber irgendwie ist nur Rahmengröße L auswählbar?


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. November 2014)

Fein!
Lt. Herstellerangabe 13,8kg (im Vgl. zu 14,75 beim 26er FR 1.0 mit Fox Van)!
Zwar mit zu dünnen Reifen, aber dennoch...


----------



## SebT-Rex (16. November 2014)

Servus,
zum "Sprungverhalten": die Sennes FR basiert 1:1 auf dem Downhillrahmen, dieser wurde natürlich in Richtung maximaler Grip entwickelt und abgestimmt. Dennoch kann man die Sennes recht leichtfüssig fahren: 
- DB Air etwas straffer in der LSC bei offener HSC, dazu etwas mehr Luftdruck, etwa 20% Sag. Ich fahre den Dämpfer auch öfter im Climb Mode, speziell auf flacheren oder weniger zerklüfteten Trails. Dadurch steht das Bike höher im Federweg und bietet mehr Pop...
- FoX Float X: ausser im DH fahre ich den Dämpfer immer im Trailmode, meist wähle ich Stufe 2-3 vor. Ich weiß, eine im Forum unpopuläre Einstellung, aber für mich passt der Float X viel besser zur FR Anspruch als Vivid und DB, dafür funktionieren die beiden im DH besser..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (16. November 2014)

Danke für deinen Hinweis!

Bekomme mittlerweile mehr Höhe, habe den Luftdruck im Dämpfer ein bisschen erhöht. 
Ich habe auch einen 16mm Luftkammerspacer eingebaut, da mir der Hinterbau zuvor zu leicht durchgeschlagen ist, trotz voll zugedrehter HSC. Jetzt passt's gut. 

Es macht gewaltig viel Spaß, das Rad...


----------



## Ghost.1 (16. November 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ich weiß, eine im Forum unpopuläre Einstellung, aber für mich passt der Float X viel besser zur FR Anspruch als Vivid und DB, dafür funktionieren die beiden im DH besser..



Und was sagst du zum Monarch plus debanair?


----------



## onkel_c (17. November 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Und was sagst du zum Monarch plus debanair?


ich schätze mal, das selbe. der rs ist doch das pendant zum fox ... wobei mir der monarch plus db air lieber ist als ein vivid ... zumindest in solch einem bike!


----------



## wolverine56 (19. November 2014)

Der Preis des bikes mit der Topausstattung dringt aber auch schon in Dimensionen vor, die den Rahmen eines normalen Versenderbikes sprengen. Zieht man Vergleiche mit anderen großen Versendermarken hat man hier einen Tausender Unterschied. Liegt dies darin, dass nicht in großen Stückzahlen produziert wird oder worin dann.


----------



## SebT-Rex (19. November 2014)

wolverine56 schrieb:


> Der Preis des bikes mit der Topausstattung dringt aber auch schon in Dimensionen vor, die den Rahmen eines normalen Versenderbikes sprengen. Zieht man Vergleiche mit anderen großen Versendermarken hat man hier einen Tausender Unterschied. Liegt dies darin, dass nicht in großen Stückzahlen produziert wird oder worin dann.


 Du kannst Alutech wohl kaum mit Versendern vergleichen! Der klassische Versandhändler umgeht die Händler, um die Händlermarge dem Produkt bzw. seiner eigenen Tasche zuzuführen.
Wir arbeiten ohne Händler, weil so ziemlich jedes Alutech unsere Hallen als Unikat verlässt, sprich vom Kunden stark modifiziert wird. Da hätte der Händler permanent das Falsche im Showroom stehen, der Kunde würde im Endeffekt doch bei uns landen.
Und natürlich tun die kleinen Stückzahlen ihr übriges... aber dafür sind wir auf dem Trail ganz groß!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## der-gute (19. November 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Der klassische Versandhändler umgeht die Händler, um die Händlermarge dem Produkt bzw. seiner eigenen Tasche zuzuführen.



Alutech legt sicher noch drauf durch den Direktvertrieb... 

Bisschen Schmarn is es ja schon...wenn ich da an Nicolaihändler denke!

Als ob mich die Farbe oder der Vorderreifen im Laden stört, wenn ich mir n Bike aussuche. Dafür könnte man Probe rollen. Was is wichtiger?
Die passende Geo oder das das Bike im Showroom genau meinen Vorstellungen entspricht?

Come on...


----------



## wolverine56 (20. November 2014)

Ähm mittlerweile gibt es auch einige Versender wo du dein Bike auch individuell konfigurieren kannst und die Halle als Unikat verläßt. Auch da ist man mit High end Ausstattung und individueller Lackierung immer noch über 1000 Euro günstiger.ob dies der richtige Weg ist muss Alutech wissen. Gebe ich allerdings soviel Geld aus sollte das Bike auch die Qualität eines Made in Germany haben auch wenn der Alu Rahmen aus Taiwan kommt. und wenn ich mir die Kritiken hier im Forum und die Behelfsvideos auf youtube anschaue ist dem wohl nicht so. Ich zähle mich nicht zu einem Bastler und wenn ich über 4000 Euro für ein Radl ausgebe will ich auch das es passt und nicht in der Werkstatt nach 2 Ausfahrten die Lager selber nachfetten.


----------



## onkel_c (20. November 2014)

wolverine56 schrieb:


> ...Liegt dies darin, dass nicht in großen Stückzahlen produziert wird oder worin dann.


ne das liegt daran, dass der jürgen der beste kumpel vom robbert (geiss) ist ...


----------



## Kharne (20. November 2014)

wolverine56 schrieb:


> Ähm mittlerweile gibt es auch einige Versender wo du dein Bike auch individuell konfigurieren kannst und die Halle als Unikat verläßt. Auch da ist man mit High end Ausstattung und individueller Lackierung immer noch über 1000 Euro günstiger.ob dies der richtige Weg ist muss Alutech wissen.



Welcher Versender wäre das? Und jetzt komm nicht mit Poison, die sind so oft vor die Wand gefahren worden, dass die niemand, der alle 6 Sinne beisammen hat da nochmal kaufen würde. Davon abgesehen kommen die Rahmen nicht an die Alutech Rahmen dran 



wolverine56 schrieb:


> Gebe ich allerdings soviel Geld aus sollte das Bike auch die Qualität eines Made in Germany haben auch wenn der Alu Rahmen aus Taiwan kommt. und wenn ich mir die Kritiken hier im Forum und die Behelfsvideos auf youtube anschaue ist dem wohl nicht so. Ich zähle mich nicht zu einem Bastler und wenn ich über 4000 Euro für ein Radl ausgebe will ich auch das es passt und nicht in der Werkstatt nach 2 Ausfahrten die Lager selber nachfetten.



Bei nem teureren Drek oder Speiseis hast du derlei Probleme nicht? Da scheibst du´s in die Werkstatt und hoffst, dass der Mech genug auf dem Kasten hat um dein Problem zu lösen. Und wenn er das nicht kann? Dann wärst du froh um so ein "Behelfsvideo".  Wenn denn das Problem die Montage und nicht schon die Konstruktion, wie bei gewissen Mitbewerbern, ist.


----------



## ollo (20. November 2014)

es gibt Menschen die tun aus der Sicht anderer Menschen unlogische Dinge, kaufen zu teure Fahrräder usw., macht aber nichts, will ja auch nicht jeder einen Dacia Logan fahren, das wäre nämlich die Logische Entscheidung wenn es darum geht ein mit Fossilen Brennstoffen betriebenes Fortbewegungsmittel zu erwerben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (20. November 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> Alutech legt sicher noch drauf durch den Direktvertrieb...
> 
> Bisschen Schmarn is es ja schon...wenn ich da an Nicolaihändler denke!
> 
> ...


Es hat kein Mensch behauptet, dass´wir drauflegen. Wie viele vielleicht noch wissen haben wir bis vor wenigen Jahren noch mit Händlern gearbeitet, aber im Endeffekt ist der aktuelle Weg für uns der praktikabelste. ich glaube, ich kann guten Gewissens behaupten, das wir zu den flexibelsten Anbietern überhaupt gehören und ernsthaft versuchen, jedem Kunden das Rad "von den Augen abzulesen". Für Menschen die das nicht erwarten, gibt es fertig konfigurierte Bikes in unserem Programm.


wolverine56 schrieb:


> Ähm mittlerweile gibt es auch einige Versender wo du dein Bike auch individuell konfigurieren kannst und die Halle als Unikat verläßt. Auch da ist man mit High end Ausstattung und individueller Lackierung immer noch über 1000 Euro günstiger.ob dies der richtige Weg ist muss Alutech wissen. Gebe ich allerdings soviel Geld aus sollte das Bike auch die Qualität eines Made in Germany haben auch wenn der Alu Rahmen aus Taiwan kommt. und wenn ich mir die Kritiken hier im Forum und die Behelfsvideos auf youtube anschaue ist dem wohl nicht so. Ich zähle mich nicht zu einem Bastler und wenn ich über 4000 Euro für ein Radl ausgebe will ich auch das es passt und nicht in der Werkstatt nach 2 Ausfahrten die Lager selber nachfetten.


 Ich glaube nicht, dass unsere Bikes qualitativ schlechter sind als Modelle von der Stange. Der Unterschied liegt vermutlich darin, dass wir selber Biker sind und deswegen lieber praktikable und mitunter etwas hemdsärmelige Hilfestellung bieten, um den Kunden schnell wieder auf den trail zu bekommen. Klar hat eine charmante Dame an der Servicehotline oder auch das aufwändig produzierte Servicevideo seinen Reiz,aber beides haben wir nicht;-) .  Und bzgl. des Preises: Schau dir mal unsere Tofane im Vergleich zu ihren gleich ausgestatteten Wettbewerbern an, da liegen wir stellenweise 2000€ günstiger! Über die Perfomrnace hat da noch keiner gesprochen...
Gruß,
Basti


----------



## wolverine56 (20. November 2014)

Vielleicht sollte man konstruktive Kritik mal annehmen und nicht die scharmante Dame aus der Schublade ziehen. Ich will vielleicht eine Sennes erwerben. Wenn ich zum Renault Händler gehe rede ich über den Preis und beim Porschehändler auch. Da fährt man mir auch nicht gleich über den Mund sondern bleibt sachlich oder seit ihr so voreingenommen und behandelt eure mögliche Kundschaft immer so. Ich bekomme für diesen Preis sei es von propain, yt, canyon, Liteville Hobel die einem Alutech in nichts nachstehen. Von der Fahrperformance soll hier auch nicht die Rede sein. Und warum man eine Reverb Stealth, hier wieder als kleines Beispiel  teurer anbietet als sie aktuell im Handel erhältlich ist, wird wohl euer Geheimnis bleiben. Ich wollte eigentlich nur eine sachliche Begründung und nicht gleich einen Streit losbrechen


----------



## xTr3Me (20. November 2014)

Ich finde das Preisniveau von Alutech geht in Ordnung. Es ist in einigen Punkten schon etwas gehoben , geht aber noch in Ordnung. Recht teuer finde ich die Framesets. Klar, der Listenpreis ist hier niedriger als z.B. bei Liteville & Co, aber letztere werden deutlich(!) unter diesem verkauft. Bei Nicolai usw. ist es auch nichts anderes. Letztendlich ist es mir persönlich aber lieber, wenn die Produkte etwas teurer sind und dafür ein guter Service gewährleistet wird. Da ich kein Alutech habe kann ich weder den Service noch die Qualität der Rahmen beurteilen, aber alleine die Tatsache, dass man hier im Forum Rede und Antwort steht ist doch schon super. Wenn das ICB2 mal fertig wird kann ich zum Service vielleicht mehr sagen (im besten Fall werde ich es nie herausfinden).

Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, inwieweit sich der Sennes FR vom DH Rahmen unterscheidet. Besonders interessiert mich hier die Effizienz beim Treten, also z.B. wie viel Antisquat hat der Hinterbau bei einem 28er Kettenblatt. Das Bike wäre ein interessanter Nachfolger für mein 601er..


----------



## GuyGood (20. November 2014)

Einfach mal um mich kurz einzumischen, da ich den Rahmen und die Optionen, die er bietet, auch interessant finde und erst vor kurzem darauf aufmerksam geworden bin: Ich gebe definitiv Wolverine recht, dass bei dem Preis (der Top-Variante?) meiner Meinung nach die höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze schon mit drin sein sollte in der FR/Enduro?-Variante. Von daher interessieren mich die Fragen von xTr3Me auch sehr. 

Aber mal was von wegen konstruktiver Kritik: Auf der Homepage steht in den Grund-Spezifikationen zur Sennes FR etwas von wegen "DT Swiss 1950 Custom" und "SRAM Guide RS". Aber in der Konfiguration ist als Standard TwinWorks Nabe und WTB-Felge ausgewählt und der DT Swiss LRS ist nur mit Aufpreis zu haben. Zudem sollte man dann auch einfach mal dazuschreiben, um welche Naben und Felgen es sich da genau handeln wird. Und die Bremsen als RS Version sind nicht mal gelistet als Option. Das verunsichert doch schon. 

Ich gehe natürlich davon aus, dass man das alles mit einem Anruf etc. problemlos klären könnte, aber ich finde, wenn ihr das nun in die eigene Hand nehmt, dann ist der Shop euer Aushängeschild. Und dementsprechend muss dieser gepflegt und korrekt sein. Genauso wenig kann man dann hier im Forum ewig vom 2015er Modell reden und es dauert 2 Monate bis die Version online verfügbar ist. Ich denke da besteht noch Verbesserungspotential. Immerhin verunsichert das ja auch die Kunden, denn ob ich dann als Schaltgruppe auch die in der Grundspezifikation genannte bekomme, wenn da "Schaltgruppe Sennes FR 27,5" steht, oder etwas ganz anderes, ist dann auch nicht mehr ausgeschlossen. "Um jetzt einfach mal mit etwas Übertreibung zu sprechen)   

Sorry für off-topic, hier soll es ja um den Rahmen als FR-oder auch Enduro-Version gehen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. November 2014)

Seit wann bekommt man ein Liteville 601 in ähnlicher Ausstattung wie das Sennes FR um 4400 Euro? 
Für so eins legst du dann locker 6000-6500 Euro hin. 

Ja, für einen Versender ist Alutech im Vergleich ein bisschen teurer. Aber außer Rose bieten Canyon, YT & Co. keine Individualisierung. 



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde ist, inwieweit sich der Sennes FR vom DH Rahmen unterscheidet. Besonders interessiert mich hier die Effizienz beim Treten, also z.B. wie viel Antisquat hat der Hinterbau bei einem 28er Kettenblatt. Das Bike wäre ein interessanter Nachfolger für mein 601er..


Gar nicht, ist der gleiche Rahmen. 
Was ich aber sagen kann: besonders mit umgelegtem CS-Hebel ist der Hinterbau sehr ruhig und geht wunderbar bergauf.


----------



## SebT-Rex (20. November 2014)

Ich möchte keinem über den Mund fahren oder berechtigte Kritik übergehen. Im Endeffekt leben wir von diesem Feedback und es ist unser Antrieb, an den offensichtlichen Schwachstellen zu arbeiten. Wie gesagt, dass unser Verhalten und Maßnahmen teils hemdsärmelig wirken, kann ich gut verstehen und glaubt mir, dieses Thema beschäftigt uns intern schon längere Zeit. Also immer her mit der Kritik!

bzgl. der Preisgestaltung: Natürlich kann man über Preise reden und verhandeln, allerdings ist es schwierig Alutech mit den oben genannten Marken in einen Topf zu werfen. @wolverine56 Du hast das Porsche selbst gebracht: Klar kannst Du zum Händler gehen und dort einen ausgepreisten 911er im Showroom verhandeln. Setzt du dich mit dem Verkaufsberater hin und stöberst im "Individual" Katalog, erhältst du nachher ein Einzelstück mit indidvidueller Preisgestaltung. Nichts anderes machen wir bei Alutech, basierend auf einer funktionierenden Plattform kann sich der Kunde nahezu frei austoben, wie viel Beratung er dazu in Anspruch nimmt und wo er sein Geld investiert entscheidet der Kunde. Das dazu eine perfekte Plattform und Auftritt notwendig ist, versteht sich von selbst und das die von @GuyGood beschriebenen Probleme unsere Bemühungen zunichte machen, ist mehr als willkommene Kritik an dem (noch recht neuen) Webauftritt.
@wolverine56 : der Einfachheit halber lass uns doch einfach deine Wunschausstattung für die Sennes FR per Mail oder Telefon zukommen und ich bin mir sicher, wir können dir ein gutes Angebot erstellen!

@xTr3Me : Die Sennes FR ist ja auf meinen Mist gewachsen, da ich zu der Zeit keine Fanes hatte.. Der Rahmen von Sennes FR und DH ist absolut identisch, die Bikes variieren nur durch die Komponenten. Die SennesFR lässt sich absolut problemlos und ohne Qual bergauf treten, so lange man sitzen bleibt, gibt es keinen Unterschied zur Fanes. Allerdings sollte klar sein, dass ein Bike mit 200mm Federweg kein Sprinter ist, für den Zwischensprint oder das SummitRace gitb es geeignetere Alternativen. Die große Stunde schlägt definitv nach dem Aufstieg, im Downhill ist die FR so gut wie nicht von der DH Version zu unterscheiden...
Antisqat bei 28t kann ich dir nicht sagen, schreibe es aber auf Stefans "ToDo" Liste, wenn er seinen Kahnbeinbruch auskuriert hat!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## wolverine56 (20. November 2014)

Natürlich melde ich mich. Muss nur noch das Weihnachtsgeld kommen. Ansonsten hat GuyGood  ja auch einen guten Anstoß gegeben und auf das Angebot per Telefon oder Mail ein Angebot einzuholen, gehe ich gerne darauf ein.


----------



## joernconrad (21. November 2014)

wolverine56 schrieb:


> ...Und warum man eine Reverb Stealth, hier wieder als kleines Beispiel  teurer anbietet als sie aktuell im Handel erhältlich ist, wird wohl euer Geheimnis bleiben...



Fairerweise sollte man bei der Überlegung mit einbeziehen, dass die StealthReverb nicht in einer Box, sondern am Bike montiert geliefert wird.
Verdecke Montage im Rahmen mit Ölbefüllung und Entlüftung - da kann niemand ernsthaft den VK von einem Discounter verlangen! 




wolverine56 schrieb:


> ...und wenn ich mir die Kritiken hier im Forum und die Behelfsvideos auf youtube anschaue ist dem wohl nicht so. Ich zähle mich nicht zu einem Bastler und wenn ich über 4000 Euro für ein Radl ausgebe will ich auch das es passt und nicht in der Werkstatt nach 2 Ausfahrten die Lager selber nachfetten.



Es wäre natürlich wünschenswert, dass man sich ein Bike kauft, das man nach dem Erwerb nicht mehr warten muss, aber ich denke, das ist illusorisch! Ich habe noch kein Bike gehabt (auch im höherpreisigen Segment), an dem ich nicht hätte irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten nachbessern oder gar reklamieren müssen. Mit einem der ganz großen Hersteller hatte ich mich sogar mal richtig in der Wolle, weil die Lagerung des Steuersatzes mistig gefräst war. Trotz Fotos und genauer Beschreibung wollte man mir zunächst nicht glauben und war der Meinung, ich würde schief gucken.  Zum Glück gibt es Laservermessung... 
Das sind Sachen, die sind zwar nicht schön, passieren aber.

Ich kann verstehen, dass Leute keine Lust haben, immer wieder an den Bikes rumzubasteln. Andererseits bewegen sich die Dinger immer weiter in technischen Grenzbereichen und sind auf Leistung und Gewicht getrimmt. Das macht ein Bike, das durch Dick und Dünn muss, natürlich nicht unanfälliger. Für mich ist Mountainbiken ein ganzheitliches Hobby, dass neben den Touren auch die Wartung ALLER Teile des Bikes beinhaltet. Für mich ist das eher Entspannung als Ausgleich für meinen Beruf, als lästige Notwendigkeit.

Die von dir (und auch an anderer Stelle) beschriebene Lagerproblematik habe ich übrigens trotz der mit 100kg Fahrergewicht einhergehenden Belastung noch nicht feststellen müssen.
Bei mir (ich habe allerdings auch die hinteren Gleitlager gegen Kugellager austauschen lassen - soviel mal zum Thema "individuell konfigurierte Bikes". Welcher Hersteller bietet den bitte sowas noch an? ) läuft alles wunderbar leichtgängig und ohne irgendein Geknarze.
Natürlich setzt das aber voraus, das man sich ein wenig um sein Bike und die Lager kümmert. Wenn man die dicken Schlammpackungen auf den Lagern trocknen lässt und sich diese irgendwann in die Lager drehen, dann ist das natürlich so....
Und zum Thema "sich kümmern" kann ich sagen, dass das Team von Alutech bisher alle meine Fragen entweder per Telefon, Mail oder durch die, wie du sie so schön genannt hast, "Behelfsvideos" in Kürze beantwortet hat. Das ist die Art von Service, den ich mir im Optimalfall von einem Hersteller wünsche.

Es passt doch nicht zusammen, dass man auf der einen Seite jedes Jahr neu konstruierte Bikes haben will, dann aber davon ausgeht, dass diese bereits einen mehrjährigen Dauertest hinter sich haben. Und wenn der Hersteller feststellt, dass irgendwo eine Sattelstrebe oder ein Lager zu schwach ist, und sich dann um die Beseitigung des Problems bemüht, fühle ich mich bei dem Laden sehr gut aufgehoben und mein Geld gut investiert!!!

Sicherlich, die Alutech-Bikes (ich fahre ein Fanes) sind kein Schnäppchen, aber dafür sind sie auch auf individuelle Bedürfnisse einstellbare und vom Käufer in Gänze zu konfigurierende Allzweckwaffen. Ausser ein XC-Rennen würde ich mit dem Fanes so ziemlich alles fahren. Und obwohl als Enduro ausgelegt, werde ich es im nächsten Jahr für nächste Transalp nehmen. Und wenn man sich Testberichte ansieht, scheine ich mit der Meinung nicht alleine dazustehen.

Ein vergleichbares ROSE-Bike (Soul Fire 3) z.B. kostet (mit schlechterem Dämpfer) gerade mal 500,- € weniger, schafft es aber meines Wissens nach auf keinen der vorderen Plätze in einschlägigen Testberichten. Das Canyon Torque EX Vertride, das eigentlich vor dem Kauf des Fanes mein Favorit war, ist nochmal 500,- günstiger, taucht aber auch nirgendwo auf gleicher Ebene auf. Es ist halt, wie immer im Leben: Man bekommt das, was man bezahlt. Und eine Kombination aus 180/170mm Federweg, die sich gut den Berg hoch treten lässt, gibt es nicht an jeder Ecke.

Das für mich Wichtigste an meinem Fanes ist aber: Es bereitet mir immer wieder ein breites Grinsen und ich freue mich jeden Tag darüber...... 

Aber das war jetzt alles ein wenig "off topic" 




Wenn noch jemand mehr zum Sennes FR schreiben kann, würde mich das auch interessieren, zumal ich auch im Laden von Alutech vor der Entscheidung stand, Sennes oder Fanes.


----------



## derbenno (23. November 2014)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle einmal Propain in den Raum werfen weil ich die ganze Zeit von individuellen Bikes lese. Es ist nicht nur Alutech und Rose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (28. November 2014)

joernconrad schrieb:


> Wenn noch jemand mehr zum Sennes FR schreiben kann, würde mich das auch interessieren, zumal ich auch im Laden von Alutech vor der Entscheidung stand, Sennes oder Fanes.


Zum Fanes kann ich leider nix sagen. Was möchtest du bzgl. Sennes FR noch wissen?



Hat die 36er Float im 27,5er Sennes eigentlich wirklich 180mm Federweg?

Fox selbst bietet - zumindest im Einzelhandel - nur eine 170mm 27,5er an: http://www.ridefox.com/product.php?m=bike&t=forks&p=36203&ref=filter


----------



## grey (28. November 2014)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Fox selbst bietet - zumindest im Einzelhandel - nur eine 170mm 27,5er an: http://www.ridefox.com/product.php?m=bike&t=forks&p=36203&ref=filter


 
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=412#adjustingforktravel "2015 36 FLOAT 170mm forks can be extended to 180mm of travel."
Das scheint LR-Größen unabhängig zu sein, als ich das gelesen habe, kam mir schon der Gedanke eine 650b F36 für mein oranges zu kaufen.
Bisher konnte ich noch widerstehen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. November 2014)

Ahhhlles klar, danke.


----------



## Backpearl (25. Februar 2015)

Geschäzte Sennes Freunde,  ich bin 180 cm gross und kann mich nicht entscheiden welch grösse ich nehmen soll.

Das M mit grossem Oberrohrlänge dafür einen längeren Radstand das eher unhandlicher wird. (Vorbau 30 mm)
Das S mit kürzerm Radstand dafür kurzes Oberrhohr.

Das S könnte mit einem 50 Vorbau kompensiert werden. Somit wäre der Abstand wieder gleich groß (wie das M)

Was ist eure Meinungen, macht der Unterschied so viel aus Bezüglich Radstand und handlichkeit.

Einsatz:Singeltrail, Freeride, Park und dh (ich nenne es wie KTM einfach , hard Enduro) ein Bike fürs grobe.

Was fü Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem foxdämpfer?


----------



## joernconrad (25. Februar 2015)

Bei einer Körpergröße von 180 cm Größe S ???? Puuuh, wenn das man nicht ein wenig knapp wird... Alutech bietet doch immer Testbikes an! Wenn du schon so ein Bike kaufen willst, würde ich im Zweifelsfall lieber eines davon ordern, wenn du nicht gerade in Schleswig-Holstein wohnst.


----------



## Backpearl (26. Februar 2015)

Ein testbike würde die Sache einfacher machen aber ich Wohne in der Schweiz und ich weis nicht wer gerade eines besitzt um zu testen. Aber nach deiner Aussage tendierst du eindeutig zum M. 

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (5. März 2015)

Alutech empfiehlt bis 182cm Gr. S: http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/Sennes/SennesFR-GeoChart.pdf

Ist aber von den Vorlieben abhängig. Testfahren wäre natürlich ein Hit. 
Vergleich die Daten (Reach!) am besten mal mit deinem jetzigen Rad!


----------



## friedo (5. März 2015)

Wo wohnst du denn in der Schweiz ? Wenn dir das Münstertal im Schwarzwald nicht zu weit ist kannst du die Fanes in Sund M probesitzen


----------



## Backpearl (10. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mal eine frage zu den Laufräder was haltet ihr von diesen, hat jemad erfahrung mit diesen. Im Bezug Haltbarkeit,  Gewicht und  Parktauglichkeit 

WTB Felge KOM i25, DT350 Naben, Sapin Speichen alles schwarz

Laufräder:WTB Felge KOM i25, DT350 Naben, Sapin Speichen alles schwarz


----------



## xTr3Me (10. März 2015)

Für Park vielleicht eher mit Flow Ex... Naben sollten halten, Speichen eh.


----------



## hasardeur (19. März 2015)

Sapim-Speichen gibt es von ....bis....

Ich fahre zwar nur eine Fanes, aber an der Sennes würde ich keine 25mm Maulweite fahren, sondern eher etwas in Richtung 30mm, eher darüber. Die KOM i25 ist auch eher für Trail bis AM gedacht. Für härtere Endurogangarten, Freeride und DH ist sie laut WTB nicht gemacht. Dafür gibt es die Frequency oder ST.

Wenn Du nur Felgen suchst und selbst aufbauen willst, schau mal hier: http://www.light-bicycle.com/carbon-mountain-bike/carbon-mountain-bike-rim/--DH
Da gibt es schicke Carbon-Räder für erschwingliche Preise. Es gibt auch einen entsprechendenThread hier im IBC.


----------



## Freak35 (29. März 2015)

Hallo,

weiß jemand von Euch was für ein Laufradsatz das Sennes FR 1.0 27,5“ hat?
Auf der Homepage steht nur: TwinWorks (Nabe) - WTB (Felge)
Stimmen die 2-7 Werktage Lieferzeit?

Danke!


----------



## BlokkFmX (5. April 2015)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand von Euch was für ein Laufradsatz das Sennes FR 1.0 27,5“ hat?
> Auf der Homepage steht nur: TwinWorks (Nabe) - WTB (Felge)
> ...



Die Lieferzeiten stimmen.
Kommt drauf an ob du eine andere Pulverung auf den Rahmen haben möchtest oder nicht.
Die Räder werden ziemlich schnell und ordentlich ! zusammen gebaut und verpackt


----------



## mcmatzel (9. April 2015)

@supurb-bicycles
In anbetracht des Titelthemas "Freerider", habt ihr schonmal angedacht für die Sennes FR eine alternative Wippe anzubieten, die 180/200 oder gar 180/220 ermöglicht? Prinzipiell müsste doch nur die eine Bohrung versetzt werden...

Edith: Ich sehe im Testbericht der Freeride, dass das schon betrachtet wurde. Irgendwie gibt es da Wiedersprüche, denn die Alu-HP schreibt von 200/218. Kann mal jemand Klarheit verschaffen?


----------



## Crazyfist (21. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich überlege gerade, von meinem Fanes auf ein Sennes umzusteigen und auch alle (passenden) Komponenten daraus umzubauen. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit, wie sich der Rahmen mit einer 170er Gabel - im Speziellen eine BOS Deville - fährt?
Ist das Rad dann auch für kleinere Touren geeignet, oder empfiehlt es sich für sowas beim Fanes zu bleiben?


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. April 2015)

Ich fahr's mit der serienmäßigen 180mm 36 Van und es ist definitiv tourengeeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (21. April 2015)

Zwischen den Rahmengewichten von Fanes und Sennes ist eigentlich nicht so viel Unterschied und der Sitzwinkel ist auch sehr steil. 
Wie ist es mit der Wendigkeit, da ja der Lenkwinkel doch sehr flach und der Radstand dadurch relativ lang ist?


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. April 2015)

Das Sennes ist aus den von dir genannten Gründen sicher nicht das wendigste und spritzigste/sprungfreudigste Bike. Eher ein Staubsauger für's Vollgasfahren.

Also wenn Parkeinsatz oder Vollgasfahren nicht wichtige Punkte für dich sind, bleib lieber beim Fanes.


----------



## sickgorilla (26. April 2015)

also mein Sennes ist ne Wucht, sowohl im Park, wie auch auf dem Trail, gigantisch 
Das einziges was stört sind die "schreienden" XT-Bremsen. 
die Dinger fangen nach kurzer bergabfahrt extrem an zu qietschen, vor allem hinten! 
Jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ist die 180er Scheibe hinten zu klein?

Gruß


----------



## xTr3Me (26. April 2015)

Alles richtig ausgerichtet? Normalerweise quietschen die Shimano Bremsen gar nicht. Bei Nässe können sie aber durchaus laut werden, da muss es dann aber schon regnen oder du musst im Schnee fahren.


----------



## sickgorilla (26. April 2015)

die Ausrichtung ist okay, es war auch nicht nass.
hab das gefühl, dass sie zu heiß wird...die scheibe ist auch leicht angelaufen bzw. zT leicht schwarz verfärbt


----------



## the_dole (26. April 2015)

hey!
ich fahre mein sennes nun seit einigen monaten und bin absolut begeistert. davor hatte ich ein torque, welches mir auch sehr gut gefallen...
ich habe es mir mit einer lyrik 170 und ccdb air cs aufgebaut und es ist absolut tourentauglich, geht gefühlt auch besser bergauf als mein torque (cs, sitzwinkel,)

bergab braucht man wenig dazu sagen. macht verdammt viel spaß und liegt einfach satt da! es ist mein bike für alles und ich fahre damit 1000-1500hm touren, meine hausrunden, bikeparks und alpen/hohe tauern in salzburg, wo man auch mal das bike tragen muss.

der lenkwinkel war für mich anfangs ungewohnt flach (vrgl.torque und älteres kona operator und viele andere....) und es verlangt auch mehr druck vorne. das ist aber reine gewöhnungssache und, wenn ich mich jetzt wieder mal auf bikes von kollegen setze fühlt sich das zu steil an... 
beim bergauf fahren stört mich das auch mit nicht-absenkbarer gabel eigentlich nicht. das einzige das mir schwer fällt ist hinterrad versetzen (ich mache/brauche es so gut wie nie aber es viel mir deutlich auf, wieviel mehr "wucht" man braucht)

ich denke das sich die fox und die lyrik von der auswirkung auf die geometrie ähnlich sein werden. aber ich persönlich bevorzuge einfach die lyrik

absolutes traumbike!

eeeeez
armin


----------



## xTr3Me (26. April 2015)

sickgorilla schrieb:


> die Ausrichtung ist okay, es war auch nicht nass.
> hab das gefühl, dass sie zu heiß wird...die scheibe ist auch leicht angelaufen bzw. zT leicht schwarz verfärbt



Angelaufen heißt blau usw? Schwarze Verfärbung könnte Bremsflüssigkeit sein, die am Kolben austritt. Ich hatte mal zwei undichte XTR, das hat einen schwarzen Schmierfilm auf den Bremsscheiben verursacht und sie haben dann auch stark gequietscht. Die Bremsleistung wurde dadurch nicht so viel schlechter, wie man es erwarten würde. Schau mal ob da alles trocken ist, ansonsten schreibe mal im entsprechenden Thread hier im Forum. Falls du den Support von Paul Lange in Anspruch nehmen willst dann spar dir das gleich. Reklamiere über den Händler und mache mit dem was aus. Ich habe bei Paul Lange bisher zwei mal etwas reklamiert. Ein mal waren es die XTR Bremsen, die nach 3 Monaten unangeschaut zurück kamen, total ölig, versifft, leer, ohne Funktion. Auf dem Papier stand alles in Ordnung. Danach wieder eingeschickt, zwei Monate nichts gehört. Mein Händler hat dann aus Kulanz neue Bremsen zugesendet. Die gleiche Geschichte hatte ich dann noch mit einem XT-Schaltwerk. Nach vier Monaten auch rein gar nichts gehört, gab dann auch vom Händler wieder aus Kulanz ein neues Schaltwerk.


----------



## hasardeur (27. April 2015)

sickgorilla schrieb:


> die Ausrichtung ist okay, es war auch nicht nass.
> hab das gefühl, dass sie zu heiß wird...die scheibe ist auch leicht angelaufen bzw. zT leicht schwarz verfärbt



Du hast sicher die originalen XT-Beläge (Resin) drauf. Die vertragen keine Hitze und hinterlassen dann eine echt fiese Schicht auf den Scheiben. Sinterbeläge sind da schon viel besser, aber ab einem gewissen Gewicht auch nicht mehr ausreichend. Dann sind größere Scheiben und 4 Kolben wohl die bessere Wahl.


----------



## sickgorilla (27. April 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Du hast sicher die originalen XT-Beläge (Resin) drauf. Die vertragen keine Hitze und hinterlassen dann eine echt fiese Schicht auf den Scheiben. Sinterbeläge sind da schon viel besser, aber ab einem gewissen Gewicht auch nicht mehr ausreichend. Dann sind größere Scheiben und 4 Kolben wohl die bessere Wahl.



Jaap, hab die XT-Resin Beläge drauf!
Aber bitte, die sollten doch zarte 76kg (incl. Ausrüstung) in nem kleinen bikepark auf der schwäbischen Alb aushalten.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Alut. Bremsen verbauen die nach 500m (down) schon zu schwächeln/schreien anfangen...

Ich check heute Abend mal ob die Kolben noch trocken sind und bestell mal direkt paar neue Beläge (u.a. Sinter...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (27. April 2015)

IceTec Sinterbeläge drauf und gut ist. Dann hat die XT auch mehr als genug Bumms um weit über 0,1 Tonnen zu bremsen. Nur nicht unbedingt auf langen Abfahrten, die durchgefahren werden, darum hab ich mir ne Zee draufgeschraubt  Aber für dich sollte sie absolut ausreichen!


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. April 2015)

the_dole schrieb:


> bergab braucht man wenig dazu sagen. macht verdammt viel spaß und liegt einfach satt da!


Hab gestern meine erste, kurze Tragetour in diesem Jahr auf meinen Hausberg gemacht und beim Runterfahren nur gegrinst und mir gedacht, "fahren musst du da eigentlich nicht mehr können, das macht alles das Rad für dich"...


----------



## the_dole (27. April 2015)

im gegensatz zum torque (ich verwende es als vergleich weil es für mich, mein bike mit ähnlichem einsatzspektrum war) ist es einfach deutlich laufruhiger und vorallem bei highspeed-rumpelrumpel deutlich überlegen.

der ccdb hat so eine riesen einstellungsbandbreite, dass sich die charakteristik stark verändern kann.

weich/viel sag fegt man einfach über alles drüber und man kann nicht mehr so leicht mal abziehen.
für bikepark mit fetten sprüngen und drops kanns bissl härter sein.



es will schnell gefahren werden!


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. April 2015)

Es kann viel schneller fahren als ich... 

Hatte übrigens auch zuvor ein 2010er Torque. Viel verspielter, aber auch nicht so schnell.


----------



## mogli.ch (30. April 2015)

sickgorilla schrieb:


> ... Das einziges was stört sind die "schreienden" XT-Bremsen....


Ich empfehle die Bremsbeläge von Swissstop für alle Discs.
Bei mir pfiffen alle originalen Beläge bei XT, Saint und Code! Mit Swissstop-Belägen war Ruhe!
Auch bei Nässe pfeifen sie wenig. Mit meinen 0,1t empfinde ich die Performence besser als bei den Originalen.
Diese Vorteile erkauft man sich mit dem etwas höheren Abrieb der Beläge!


----------



## hasardeur (30. April 2015)

Swissstop Sinterbeläge fahre ich jetzt auch. Die sind noch etwas bissiger, verschleissen aber auch schneller. Wenn sie heiß sind und man dann kurz Pause macht, kreischen sie viiieeel Lauter, als Shimano-Beläge, bis die Bremse wieder auch Temperatur ist. Auch da scheint sich also irgendwas abzulagern. Dennoch sind das für mich die besten Beläge, die ich kenne (kenne aber auch nur Formula, Trickstuff, Shimano und Swissstop).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeeWe (5. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute,

Hab den Thread jetzt schon länger vefolgt und muss jetzt mal ein paar Fragen loswerden. Ich plan mit einer Neuanschaffung diesen Herbst oder eventuell nächsten Frühling und Alutech hats mir schon ziemlich angetan, wenns auch preislich ziemlich hoch angesiedelt ist ;D

Ursprünglich wollte ich mein Kona Coilair gegen eine Fanes tauschen da ich großteils Touren und Hometrails fahr, Bikepark vielleicht 3-4 Mal im Jahr und ich da einen Downhiller oder auch die Sennes nicht ausreize. Allerdings nehmen sich die 2 laut Gewicht realtiv wenig (Fanes V3 ist mit 13,95 angegeben, Sennes FR mit 13,8). Noch dazu kommt die Sennes mit gleicher bzw bessere Ausstattung (X0 upgrade) etwas billiger.

Alternative wäre die Fanes V2 die dann gleich mal 700€ billiger kommt... was schon mal ein deutliches Pro wäre ;D

Aber zu meinen eigentlich Fragen:

Bei welchem Gewicht landet man letztendlich bei dieser Konfiguration? Ich glaub kaum dass man da immer noch bei 13,8 ist... Alutech updatet das Gewicht aber leider nicht beim Konfigurieren.


RockShox Reverb Stealth Sattelstütze MMX-left 31,6x430mm (Verstellbereich: 150mm)

Shimano Scheibenbremsensatz XT 203/180mm schwarz

Huber Dämpferbuchsenkit (#1) 22,2x8mm + 27,4x8mm für Cane Creek DB Air

SRAM Schaltgruppe X0/TRS+ 2x10-fach, Type2, 170mm M2015

Fox 36 FLOAT RC2 FIT Factory-Series Kashima Federgabel 27,5" 180mm, schwarz

Cane Creek DBair CS Dämpfer 240x76mm

TwinWorks (Nabe) / WTB (Felge)

e*thirteen TRS+Dual Kettenführung ISCG05, 32-40T, schwarz, OE
Ziel wäre es unter die 15,3 meines Konas zu kommen... Bergauf bin ich mit dem Teil zwar immer hinten, aber das stört mich nicht besonders.
Geometrie taugt mir allerdings sehr, deswegen denk ich auch dass mir die Sennes mehr zusagt. Würdet ihr die Sennes für 80% Touren und Trailgeballer ohne große Sprünge empfehlen (bin noch dazu relativ leicht, also eher materialschonend) oder würde eine Fanes mehr Spaß machen? Ich geh lieber im Uphill Kompromisse ein als im Downhill...


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Juni 2015)

Fanes.
da kannste mal mein Nutzungsprofil sehen. Die Sennes wäre für mich zuviel in punkto bergauf.


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juni 2015)

Ich bezweifle, dass ein gleich ausgestattetes Fanes leichter bergauf geht als ein Sennes FR. 
Allerdings würde ich beim o. g. Einsatzbereich dennoch zu einem Fanes greifen -- der Agilität wegen. (nicht gar so ein allesschluckender Staubsaugerhinterbau)


----------



## KeeWe (5. Juni 2015)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten. 
Vom Einsatzgebiet seh ich mich ähnlich wie in dem Video. Ich komm halt preislich bei der Fanes auf etwas das gleiche hin wie bei der Sennes und optisch gefällt mir die Sennes dann eigentlich auch besser xD
Ich bin letzte Woche mit meinem Kona am Matajur unterwegs gewesen... 1930 HM, insgesamt über 9 Stunden am Radl. Uphill war halt gemütlich und sicher anstrengender als auf nem 12kg AM. Aber beim Downhill war das dann halt wieder vergessen ;P
Wobei die Fanes sicher mim Coilair vergleichbar ist. Würde gern mal die Geodaten genauer vergleichen, gibts irgendwo n Geochart zu den Alutechs? Hab da auf der Homepage nix gefunden.
Schade, dass Alutech keine Testbikes nach AUT sendet... wäre Hammer beide einfach mal anzutesten.


----------



## the_dole (5. Juni 2015)

mein sennes (large) kannst du gerne probefahren. steht in wien...

ez
armin


----------



## joernconrad (5. Juni 2015)

Geodaten sind auf der Homepage! Bike aussuchen, und dann ganz unten auf der Seite


----------



## joernconrad (5. Juni 2015)

Mal ne Frage zu den Geodaten:
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich da einen Gedankenklemmer habe.....??! 
Ich überlege schon seit längerer Zeit, ob es wirklich im Uphill einen Unterschied macht, wie steil die Sattelstütze ist, wenn man, so wie ich, den Sattel ohnehin in der Horizontalen so positioniert, dass sich bei waagerechter Kurbel die Kniescheibe des vorderen Beines lotrecht über der Pedalachse des vorderen Pedales befindet (wie von den Physio-Heinis empfohlen). Anders ausgedrückt: Macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich ein Bike mit flachem Winkel in der Sattelstütze habe und dann den Sattel nach vorne schiebe, im Vergleich zu einem Bike mir steilerer Sattelstütze? 
Drüber nachgedacht habe ich, weil der Sennes-Rahmen eben ein steileres Rohr hat, als der Fanes-Rahmen, u d ich aus diesem Grund mal kurz über einen Wechsel nachgedacht habe....  Letztenendes habe ich den Gedanken aber wieder verworfen, da ich der Meinung bin, dass letztlich die gedachte Linie zwischen der gewählten Sattel-Position und dem Tretlager entscheidend sein wird. Oder liege ich da falsch???? 

Auch glaube ich, das im Uphill das Heck der Sennes unruhiger sein wird. Aber das ist reine Mutmaßung...


----------



## Kharne (5. Juni 2015)

Du vergisst, dass der Sitzwinkel flacher wird, wenn der Hinterbau einfedert und du, je nach Kennlinie des Hinterbaus, teilweise nochmal stark nach hinten wegsackst sobald es bergauf geht. Aber grundsätlich stimmt deine Überlegung. Solange der Sitzwinkel nicht zu steil oder zu flach wird um den Sattel richtig zu positionieren.


----------



## svenson69 (5. Juni 2015)

KeeWe schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Hab den Thread jetzt schon länger vefolgt und muss jetzt mal ein paar Fragen loswerden. Ich plan mit einer Neuanschaffung diesen Herbst oder eventuell nächsten Frühling und Alutech hats mir schon ziemlich angetan, wenns auch preislich ziemlich hoch angesiedelt ist ;D
> 
> ...


Unter den 15,3kg wirst du wahrscheinlich bleiben.Aber für 80% Tour sind 200/220mm Federweg doch etwas viel.Bin zwar noch kein Fanes gefahren und das Sennes leider auch noch nicht,aber mit meinem 160mm Rune kann ich es genauso krachen lassen wie mit meinem alten DH-Bike.
Ich habe mich für das Sennes entschieden da ich 95% abwärts unterwegs bin.Für dein vorhaben würde ich doch klar zum Fanes tendieren.
Vielleicht einfach den Lenkwinkel abflachen und schon hast ein kleines Zwischending


----------



## joernconrad (5. Juni 2015)

Natürlich, die Möglichkeit zur entsprechenden Einstellung muss vorhanden sein, aber wenn das gegeben ist, ist der Winkel doch schnurz...!?! Wenn ich jetzt nicht VÖLLIG daneben liege. 
Aber das ist ja eigentlich ein wenig außerhalb des Themas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joernconrad (5. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre mit meiner Fanes auch viele Touren und habe dafür den Travel-Chip auf 3 gestellt, um das Heck hochzuholen und etwas straffer zu machen. Der Lenkwinkel beträgt mit der 180er Van vorne dran trotzdem noch ungefähr 65,5 Grad. Dann 11mm SAG, offene HSC, 2,4er Conti Prot. Mit nur 1,7 bar, und die Kiste rennt wie doof. Mehr Gedanken würde ich mir über die Rahmengröße machen! Wenn du eher Touren fahren willst, ist ein etwas größerer Rahmen vielleicht eine Alternative. Ich bin mit meinen 1,81cm direkt bei Jürgen Probegefahren und habe mich dann für einen Rahmen in Größe L entschieden. Da ich gerne schnell fahre, ist das für mich und meine Touren optimal. 
Fahr' mal irgendwo zur Probe...!


----------



## DerandereJan (6. Juni 2015)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen 1,81cm direkt bei Jürgen Probegefahren und habe mich dann für einen Rahmen in Größe L entschieden. Da ich gerne schnell fahre, ist das für mich und meine Touren optimal.



Sehr geil, da sieht man mal wieder, was Größenberatungen übers Internet taugen..
Ich fahre auch gerne schnell, steh aber voll auf verspielte Bikes, die ich hin- und herwerfen kann wie ichs brauch...

....Top-Zufrieden mit 1,93 auf ner *L*....


----------



## joernconrad (6. Juni 2015)

Ja, "verspielt" fährt die Fanes bei mir definitiv nicht!  Das war aber mit der Wahl des Rahmens such so gewollt. Das Bike ist mit den Komponenten eher ein Panzer, brettert aber mit meinen 96kg zzgl. Gepäck ohne das kleinste Knarzen durch's Gelände. Und in Relation zu meinem Gewicht passt das der Fanes dann auch wieder... 
Ich hatte wirklich schön mal überlegt, mir noch ein leichtes Teibun aufbauen zu lassen, aber das wäre dann wohl doch etwas übertrieben...


----------



## KeeWe (8. Juni 2015)

the_dole schrieb:


> mein sennes (large) kannst du gerne probefahren. steht in wien...
> 
> ez
> armin



Danke für das Angebot. 
Wärs ein S/M würd ichs mir tatsächlich überlegen, aber ich denk mit 1,75 bin ich für ein L dann doch zu klein und der Weg von Graz lohnt sich dann nicht ganz. Aber vielleicht bist ja mal am Schöckl?^^



joernconrad schrieb:


> Geodaten sind auf der Homepage! Bike aussuchen, und dann ganz unten auf der Seite



Tatsächlich, allerdings nicht bei der Sennes FR. 



svenson69 schrieb:


> Unter den 15,3kg wirst du wahrscheinlich bleiben.Aber für 80% Tour sind 200/220mm Federweg doch etwas viel.Bin zwar noch kein Fanes gefahren und das Sennes leider auch noch nicht,aber mit meinem 160mm Rune kann ich es genauso krachen lassen wie mit meinem alten DH-Bike.
> Ich habe mich für das Sennes entschieden da ich 95% abwärts unterwegs bin.Für dein vorhaben würde ich doch klar zum Fanes tendieren.
> Vielleicht einfach den Lenkwinkel abflachen und schon hast ein kleines Zwischending



Naja, wären ja eher 180/200. Würd ja nicht den DHler nehmen xD
Aber du hast natürlich recht... 160 reichen völlig. Meine Talas 36 schafft etwa 150 und das reicht grade bei meinem Gewicht auch völlig.

Mir gehts halt darum, dass ich mit der Fanes preislich ähnlich bin (bei V2) wie bei der Sennes (gut, sind immer noch knapp 400€ Unterschied). Die Lyric bin ich noch nie gefahren, die Fox schon und die hat mir ziemlich getaugt... mehr als die aktuelle Pike. 

Ich blick beim Gewicht halt auch noch net ganz durch... so wie ich das sehe, kommt man mit ner Fanes nicht wirklich unter die Sennes FR.


----------



## slash-sash (8. Juni 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach vergleichst du Äpfel mit Birnen und achtest nur auf Gewicht und Preis. Dann kannst du auch Tomaten, Paprika oder sonst was kaufen. 
Um also vom Abstrakten zum Thema zu kommen: das Sennes ist kein Fanes. Die Geometrie ist dann schon auch eine andere. Das, muss ich allerdings ehrlich gestehen nur bergauf getreten, habe ich bei meinem Bekannten, der eine Sennes hat (ich ein Fanes) gespürt. Setzt man sich auf ein Sennes drauf, versteht man auch den Satz von Jürgen, der gesagt hat, dass das Sennes eine komplette Neuentwicklung war. 
Deine paar Male Bikepark im Jahr würde ich nicht für ein Pro der Sennes her nehmen. Hattest du nicht noch nen Downhiller? (Habe es jetzt nicht mehr im Kopf und habe gerade keine Lust zum blättern)
Ich war jetzt 3 Tage in Kirchberg und habe es richtig krachen lassen können mit dem Fanes. 
Am langen Ende ist es deine Entscheidung und macht vielleicht auch wieder nur minimal was aus. Aber ich würde das Fanes nehmen. 
Lässt sich "breiter" aufbauen. Von um die 12 kg mit 160er Gabel bis hin zum Parkbike mit 180er Stahlfeder. 
So long, it's up to you. 


Sascha


----------



## svenson69 (8. Juni 2015)

KeeWe schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot.
> Wärs ein S/M würd ichs mir tatsächlich überlegen, aber ich denk mit 1,75 bin ich für ein L dann doch zu klein und der Weg von Graz lohnt sich dann nicht ganz. Aber vielleicht bist ja mal am Schöckl?^^
> 
> 
> ...


Bei 1,75 würd ich klar zu S raten. Ich bin genauso groß und habe ein S und es ist riesig.
Ich meinte den Rahmen,da kannst du ja zwischen 200 und 220mm wählen.Das du vorne die 180mm fährst ist klar
Mein Sennes wiegt im moment komplett mit der Freerideausstattung 13,8kg  ohne Variostütze !!
Und ich denk,wenn einer ein wenig trainiert ist fährt er damit locker einen normalen Berg hoch.
Aber wie schon gesagt,für dein Vorhaben ein Fanes.

P.s Geodaten stehen jeweils für Dh und Fr dabei.


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juni 2015)

Sehe ich ähnlich wie slash-sash. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass die Fanes manchmal zu sehr als Trailbike gesehen wird. Gerade da ist sie mir aber viel zu sehr Bügeleisen - zu lang und zu fluffig. Sie ist eher ein trailtauglicher Freerider. Wenn man die neuen Kategorien bemühen will, würde ich sie wenigstens als Hard-Enduro oder Long-Travel-Enduro bezeichnen.
Momentan schwanke ich selbst zwischen zwei Optionen. Entweder, ich baue meine Fanes auf 27,5" um und hole mir einen echten Downhiller oder ich baue die Fanes auf Freeride um (mit Totem oder 36) und lege mir ein Trailbike mit deutlich weniger Federweg zu, dann auch in 29".
Da ich auch nur selten in den Bikepark komme, ist die zweite Option vielleicht die bessere. Beide Varianten zeigen einersteits, was die Fanes in meinen Augen bestimmt nicht ist, aber auch das große Potential im Bereich bis 180 mm Federweg.


----------



## Kharne (8. Juni 2015)

Ich würde ja Variante 2 bevorzugen (nicht unbedingt nen 29, aber ok  )

Die Fanes hat ne Menge Reserven, solange du nicht Val Di Sol Vollgas blasen willst bringt dir da ein Downhiller nicht unbedingt was. Und dann ist die Sennes nun auch nicht die erste Wahl, die ist mehr tourentauglicher Downhiller (wieder ne neue Kategorie  ) denn waschechtes Racebike. Dazu ein Alutech ICB


----------



## Backpearl (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo 
Wenn ich mich erkundige gehen Geometrie und federwege ziemlich auseinander. Ein dh. flacher Winkel, langer Radstand.=scnell, spurtreu.
Beim Enduro kommen sie immer mehr in die Richtung wie beim dh.

Nun sind die Unterschiede so groß oder verhält sich dies komplett anderst?

Wenn ich das Sennes mit dem Kona process 167(freeride) oder das Giant Reign 1 ( Enduro) haben die ähnliche Geometrien. Aber wie verhalten sich die Bikes im Park Dh-Strecke und im Enduro -modus. Bergauf, singelrails usw.

Zu mir ich fahre am liebsten berg ab (wer schon nicht) bevorzuge Park wenn ich mal richtig biken will. Das heisst für mich muss es eher technisch sein und nicht immer voll gas mit grossen Sprünge dafür schätze ich den Komfort an Federweg in Stein oder Waldpasagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (13. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube das sich hoffentlich kein Hersteller so weit aus dem Fenster wagen wird wie Liteville damals, das ein 200 mm Hinterbau sportlich wie ein CC sein kann...
Das Sennes ist als DH konstruiert. Es muss nicht langsam und eckig können. Es muss schnell und rund meistern.
Das es jetzt ein Sennes FR gibt, ändert daran erstmal gar nix.

Es wird nie ein modernes 29" slack and low Trailbike mit viel Rückmeldung sein können.

Dafür gibts das Teibun.

Das Fanes is auch schon ein Trailstaubsauger.

Wenn du viel Federweg ohne DH Feeling wilst, musst du wohl eher sowas wie ein Genius kaufen...


----------



## Backpearl (13. Juni 2015)

Der Staubsauger kann ich mir vorstellen ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen , dass man genauso oder noch mehr spass haben kann mit weniger Federweg. Im bezug im Park oder Dh-Strecke. Sicher bin ich nicht auf die Zeiten eines dher angewiesen sonder will sauber flüssig über jedes Hindernis segeln oder fahren. Auch will ich nicht jede bremswelle und Wurzel auf mich übertagen bekommen. Ich will kein bockhartes fahrwerk. Profis fahren sicher so aber die haben das 20 facher meiner kondition und fahrkönnen. Bis jetzt bin ich mit vorne 200, hinten 180mm gut zurecht gekommen. Das Sennes ist interesant weil ich eine DB-GABEL montiert werden kann, beim fanes nicht .

die heutigen bikes sind sicher viel anderst als mein 10 jähriges fusion bike. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

vielen dank


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juni 2015)

Eine Probefahrt


----------



## onkel_c (15. Juni 2015)

Backpearl schrieb:


> die heutigen bikes sind sicher viel anderst als mein 10 jähriges fusion bike. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


das musst du entscheiden. da kann dir keiner helfen. probieren wäre sicher das optimum.

von deinen schilderungen her würde ich sennes fr mit 180er sc gabel favorisieren. damit kann man noch ganz gut bergan kommen ...
wieviel fw man in summe braucht hängt auch von den vorlieben ab und wie gut man fährt. ich brauche in den meisten parks und auf den üblichen deutschen dh pisten kein dh rad. aber wenn man es richtig laufen lässt im groben dann macht das material bei den 'kleineren' bikes auch eher schlapp, weil keine großen reserven. da wird dann eben alles ständig ordentlich belastet ...


----------



## tane (14. August 2015)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Viel verspielter, aber auch nicht so schnell.


also für langsame, techn trails zu unhandlich? hi-rad versetzen geht wirklich schlecht???


----------



## tane (14. August 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> nicht langsam und eckig können


heißt das es kann das NICHT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (14. August 2015)

tane schrieb:


> also für langsame, techn trails zu unhandlich? hi-rad versetzen geht wirklich schlecht???


Nein, ganz und gar nicht -- HR-Verstetzen geht nach Gewöhnung sogar sehr gut. Hatte das eh mal wo hier geschrieben, finde das nur grad (über's Handy) nicht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. August 2015)

Siehe auch Posting #5755 hier: http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthrea...-bikes&p=2617225&highlight=Sennes#post2617225


----------



## der-gute (14. August 2015)

tane schrieb:


> heißt das es kann das NICHT?



Ich glaube, du missverstehst etwas ganz wesentliches...
Nicht ein Rad begrenzt den Einsatz, sondern der Fahrer!

Jedes Rad kann alles...das eine besser, das andere schlechter. Es wird aber zumeist für den bestmöglichen Einsatzbereich beworben.
Außer bei Liteville, da kann jedes Rad alles.


----------



## tane (14. August 2015)

das is mir scho klar! wenn halt der "durchschnittliche hinterradversetzer" beim sennes anreissen muss wie ein stier....


----------



## der-gute (14. August 2015)

Was denkst du, wie sich 200 mm im Vergleich zu 140 da anfühlen?

Keiner weiss, wie du fährst und damit wird Dir auch keiner eine für dich geltende Aussage geben können.

Da is einfach alles zwischen
Absofuckinlutly
und
Nevereverforgetaboutit
drin...


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. August 2015)

Wer HR-Versetzen grundsätzlich kann, wird's auch beim Sennes hinbekommen. 
Es erfordert bloß eine Anpassung im Bewegungsablauf im Vgl. zu einem kürzeren Rad mit steilerem Lenkwinkel.


----------



## DaCrazyP (22. August 2015)

Ich hab gestern in der Freeride gesehen, dass es wohl eine LTD-Edition geben wird.... Weiß da jemand was Genaueres? Datum und Preis? Di Ausstattung, die man auf dem Foto erkennen konnte, war schon nett ;-)!


----------



## tane (22. August 2015)

...machst mir mut, FloImSchnee...
(weil der unterschied beim hinterradversetzen zw. meinem-extrem-kurzen-am-hardtail & meinem swoop is beträchtlich!)


----------



## supperharry (25. August 2015)

Hallo,
ich baue gerade meinen Rahmen als Tourentauglich auf.
Muss gerade feststellen das bei der Schritlänge 94 und KS LEV so zimlich grenzwertig wird´s.

gruß


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. August 2015)

Wenn jemand über ein Sennes FR nachdenken sollte, ist JETZT ein sehr guter Zeitpunkt, zuzuschlagen: http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/alutech-sennes-fr-freeride-10th-anniversary/

(bereits der neue Rahmen mit Carbon-Wippe, offenbar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mlb (29. August 2015)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wenn jemand über ein Sennes FR nachdenken sollte, ist JETZT ein sehr guter Zeitpunkt, zuzuschlagen: http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/alutech-sennes-fr-freeride-10th-anniversary/
> 
> (bereits der neue Rahmen mit Carbon-Wippe, offenbar)


Ja, das ist der neue Rahmen. Endlich mit längerem sitzrohr in L. 

Aber auch boost 148


----------



## Kharne (29. August 2015)

mlb schrieb:


> Aber auch boost 148




 ->  ->  ->  ->  ->  ->


----------



## doberlamm (29. August 2015)

Was heißt Boost 148 ??????
Ist da eine 2016 er Fox verbaut ????


Gruß Friedrich


----------



## friedo (29. August 2015)

Boost ist ein neuer Achs-Standard ! Von jetzt 142 mm nabenbreite auf 148mm ,soll alles stabiler machen ! Kann man aber leider alle alten Felgen nicht mehr fahren oder gibt's Adapter ?.. Lautschrift verbaut aber logischer Weise auch die boost Kurbel


----------



## Downhillsocke (30. August 2015)

lediglich alte naben kann man bisher nicht mehr fahren. zumindest für vorne halte ich jedoch ein adapterkit für sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Kharne (30. August 2015)

Die Bremsaufnahme wurde verschoben, "alte" Naben lassen sich also nicht einfach verbreitern, man müsste dann auch noch die Bremsaufnahme spacern.


----------



## friedo (30. August 2015)

Das ist doch alles jedes halbe jahr ein neuer schmarren den keiner braucht


----------



## JpunktF (2. September 2015)

Ja, das wär schon schön, so ohne boost und b+,... Aber nichtmal die Fanes 5.0 kannst ohne Modetrends aufbauen...

Ein Sennes FR als eigentlich anachronistisches Zeichen gegen den Trend als 180mm-Tourenfreerider in 26 und Stahlfederdämpfer mit Lockout wär's, und das wär mit Carbonwippe, Carbonsitzstrebe, Fox 36 und DB Coil CS und sogar Hammerschmidt in 15kg aufbaubar und jeden Berg hochpedalierbar.

Aber so muss ich meine Fanes halt noch ein paar Jahre fahren...


----------



## Downhillsocke (2. September 2015)

Baue auch gerade ein "Sennes FR" auf. Hinten kommt der CCDBAir CS zum Einsatz und vorne bin ich mir noch nicht 100% sicher,  welche gabel die Idealergänzung ist. Das Rad soll ca  für 30% Touren 70% Bikepark zum Einsatz kommen. Aufgrund der 200/220mm hinten sollten vorne schon 180mm verfügbar sein. Laufräder sind 650b. Habe bisher nur folgende Ideen:

2016 Lyrik 180
2016 Lyrik 180 Boost
2016 Fox 36 180

Hat jemand tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (2. September 2015)

Ja, alles unter 180 macht vorne keinen Sinn. 

Gabeln: wahrscheinlich egal, somit würde ich nach dem Preis entscheiden.


----------



## walter021 (3. September 2015)

lässt sich eurer meinung nach auch ein rs vivid air R2C für touren uphill gut nutzen?


----------



## friedo (3. September 2015)

Hat schon mal jemand eine Sennes Freeride im Vergleich zu einem Liteville 601 gefahren ?? Eindrücke wenns ruppig wird

Gruss Friedrich


----------



## Downhillsocke (3. September 2015)

walter021 schrieb:


> lässt sich eurer meinung nach auch ein rs vivid air R2C für touren uphill gut nutzen?



Also ich würde nur ungern vor jeder Rampe an den Knöpfen drehen.


FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ja, alles unter 180 macht vorne keinen Sinn.
> 
> Gabeln: wahrscheinlich egal, somit würde ich nach dem Preis entscheiden.



In der Liga der 180er SC ist ja nicht mehr viel Auswahl. Mit Totem und der 66 wurden die beiden "Dicken" in Rente geschickt. Mir persönlich gefällt noch die BOS Idylle SC, liegt aber mit >2,5 kg schon auf dem Niveau moderner DC-Gabeln...


----------



## walter021 (4. September 2015)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Also ich würde nur ungern vor jeder Rampe an den Knöpfen drehen.



ich frage mich wenn man am touren start druck und zugstufe maximal zudreht, ob man dann effektiv pedallieren kann ohne wippen / im sag zu versinken.
bei der abfahrt halt wieder alles aufdrehen.

ist zwar umständlich aber an rahmen+vivid kommt man halt auch deutlich günstiger als an rahmen+ccdb-air


----------



## Kharne (4. September 2015)

Wenn die Sennes halbwegs so antriebsneutral wie die Fanes ist muss man nicht an der Druckstufe rumdrehen um den Hinterbau ruhigzustellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (4. September 2015)

Das Sennes ist bergauf auf jeden Fall recht ruhig, dennoch ist's mit aktiviertem CS angenehmer.


----------



## Downhillsocke (15. September 2015)

Kennt jemand die Funktion der Schraube an der Unterseite der Kettenstrebe auf der Antriebsseite? Für externe Leitungsführung oder gibt es da so eine Art Kettenführung ala Liteville?


----------



## hasardeur (16. September 2015)

Ich denke, dass man da eine Leitungsführung anbringen kann, wenn man den Schaltzug nicht durch die Strebe fädeln will. Eine KeFü für diese Position gibt es von Alutech nicht.


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Oktober 2015)

friedo schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand eine Sennes Freeride im Vergleich zu einem Liteville 601 gefahren ?? Eindrücke wenns ruppig wird


Ich konnte gestern mal das neue 601er eines Freundes fahren und mit meinem Sennes FR vergleichen. 

Eckdaten der Räder, damit man den Eindruck einordnen kann: 
601 in Gr. M
Formula 35 180mm
Vivid Air
40er-Vorbau

Sennes FR in Gr. L
Fox 36 Van 180
DB Air CS
50er-Vorbau

Idente Lenker, ähnliche Laufräder und Reifen. Federelemente von der Federhärte her ähnlich abgestimmt.

Eindruck: 
Durch Wurzel- und Steinpassagen federt's 601er auch sehr fein durch, hat dabei aber mehr Pop, wenn man sich wo abdrücken will. (ich komme leichter hoch raus) 
Gleichzeitig ist das Sennes FR schon noch spürbar schluckfreudiger -- der Hinterbau saugt noch mehr. 
Bei engen Spitzkehren usw. war natürlich der deutlich kürzere Rahmen stark spürbar. 
Das höhere Tretlager des 601ers war auf dem Trail gar nicht so schlecht -- weniger Pedalbodenkontakt als mit dem Sennes FR. (interessant wäre, wie's dafür bei Anliegerfahren wäre -- vermute, dass da niedrigere Tretlager des Sennes feiner ist)

Was ich nicht testen konnte, ist wie sich die sehr leichte Gabel - die auf diesem Trail unauffällig und somit sehr gut funktioniert hat - im steilen Gelände verhalten würde. Dann, wenn man hart auf der Bremse hängt, die Gabel verwindet, etwas einsinkt und dann womöglich weniger agil federt als die 1kg (!) schwerere Fox 36.


----------



## Downhillsocke (2. Oktober 2015)

Das aktuelle 601 ist ja immer noch nicht 650b kompatibel. Wäre besser man könnte beide Größen damit fahren. Konntest du es auch mal auf richtig rumpeligen Pisten fahren? Was man so liest,  tendiert das Bike ja deutlich mehr Richtung Touren.

Zur Formula 35 sagt Jürgen Schlender ja, dass er die nicht im Freeride fahren würde. Ich hatte bei 1,8 kg auch eher bedenken und habe jetzt die 2016er 36 Float bestellt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Oktober 2015)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Konntest du es auch mal auf richtig rumpeligen Pisten fahren? Was man so liest,  tendiert das Bike ja deutlich mehr Richtung Touren.


Das was ich da gefahren bin, hatte schon rumpelige Stellen, war insgesamt aber zu kurz, ums wirklich gut zu beurteilen. 
Dein letzter Satz beschreibt's aber eh gut: es ist bergab etwas enduro-artiger als das DH-artige Sennes. 
Mit eben auch Vorteilen daraus, bspw. wenn man sich wo abdrücken will. 



Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Zur Formula 35 sagt Jürgen Schlender ja, dass er die nicht im Freeride fahren würde. Ich hatte bei 1,8 kg auch eher bedenken und habe jetzt die 2016er 36 Float bestellt.


Ja, für's Parkfahren ist die 36er sicher gscheiter. (wenngleich die neue 36er eh auch deutlich leichter ist als die alte 36er)


----------



## Freak35 (21. Oktober 2015)

Hallo alles zusammen,

weiß jemand von Euch die genaue Tretlagerhöhe vom Alutech Sennes FR 2015 mit 27,5" Laufrädern?
Auf der Seite von Alutech steht eine Höhe von 357mm? Ich vermute aber, dass dies der Wert mit 26"
Laufrädern ist? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## mlb (23. Oktober 2015)

Freak35 schrieb:


> Hallo alles zusammen,
> 
> weiß jemand von Euch die genaue Tretlagerhöhe vom Alutech Sennes FR 2015 mit 27,5" Laufrädern?
> Auf der Seite von Alutech steht eine Höhe von 357mm? Ich vermute aber, dass dies der Wert mit 26"
> Laufrädern ist? Was meint Ihr?



Sennes 2.0:
http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/Sennes/SennesFR20-GeoChart.pdf

Edit: sorry, Du meintest ja 2015, also 1.0 mit 27,5.....k.A.


----------



## bennson (2. November 2015)

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir einen FR/Dhiller hole..

Ich habe bisher ein Demo und ein Glory zum Test gefahren und hatte extreme Probleme mit aufsetzen. Ist das bei allen DHlern so? Problem ist, dass ich nach einem Tag Park/ oder z.B Saalbach mit meinen Enduro, einfach fertig bin. Also die arme werden durch die Bremswellen so zerstört, dass ich irgendwann nicht mehr bremsen kann...

Ich tendiere zu ggfs. einem Sennes ..


----------



## Freak35 (2. November 2015)

Beim Sennes (zumindest beim 1.0) ist das Tretlager noch so hoch, dass Aufsetzer extremst selten sind (natürlich auch vom Fahrstil abhängig)
Mit einem Enduro kannst du das Sennes nicht vergleichen! Der lange Dämpfer hinten (240x76mm) und die 180mm Federweg vorne beim Sennes FR bügeln einiges weg - nicht so viel wie ein "reiner" DHler aber im Bikepark sehr geil zu fahren!
Gerade die Fox 36 Float möchte aber schnell gefahren werden und man muss ihr schon einiges an Gegendruck bieten!
Vielleicht wäre ja eine Federgabel mit 200mm für dich die bessere Wahl?
DH Reifen und die richtigen Griffe könnten dein Problem auch mindern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennson (3. November 2015)

Meinst du Drahtreifen? Ich würde erstmal den Schritt zu einem Freerider machen denke ich. Und das gute beim Sennes ist ja, dass ich bei Bedarf eine Boxxer reinpacken kann.


----------



## wolfi (3. November 2015)

Geht auch mit boxxer als freerider. Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen auf schlauchlos umgerüstet und bin nun bei aktuell 15,5 kg


----------



## Freak35 (3. November 2015)

bennson schrieb:


> Meinst du Drahtreifen? Ich würde erstmal den Schritt zu einem Freerider machen denke ich. Und das gute beim Sennes ist ja, dass ich bei Bedarf eine Boxxer reinpacken kann.



Ja genau, gut dämpfende Drahtreifen  genau


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Dezember 2015)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ich konnte gestern mal das neue 601er eines Freundes fahren und mit meinem Sennes FR vergleichen.
> 
> Eckdaten der Räder, damit man den Eindruck einordnen kann:
> 601 in Gr. M
> ...


Ergänzung: bergauf geht das Sennes FR besser als das 601 MK3, des steileren Sitzwinkels wegen. Auf dem 601er sitzt man merklich weiter hinten.


----------



## the_dole (26. Dezember 2015)

kann die aussage bestätigen! geht deutlich besser bergauf als ein 601er...
tretlager: ich finde das tretlager ist mit 26er schon verdammt tief, in verblocktem terrain muss ich beim pedalieren mehr aufpassen als bei meinen alten enduros... aber eh klar.

gabel: fahre aktuell eine 170er lyrik und geht super!um einen zu steilen lenkwinkel braucht man sich in keinster weise sorgen machen...

hab mir gerade eine reverb stealth geholt und bin am überlegen wo ichs kabel durchziehe... wo habt ihr es??

ez
armin


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Dezember 2015)

Ja, mit 170er-Gabel ist's natürlich nochmal tiefer.


----------



## Evgeniko (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo aus Griechenland habe ich eine Facebook-Gruppe, um Alutech Cycles


----------



## micha1 (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, ist n' Sennes FR 1.0 mit etwas Carbon (Sitzstrebe, Lenker und jetzt auch breiten Chinacarbon-LR) und 650B (Tubeless) in S wiegt es mit Pedale (und 150ger Reverb) 13,6 kg (die Carbon-LR brachten kaum Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber den originalen LR).
Im Uphill so gut wie die Fanes und besser als ein 2012 Canyon Torque. In S noch ausreichend handlich (nicht so "verspielt "wie das Torque in S). In technischen Trails/Steilstücken viel "sicherer" als das Torque. Man sitzt super im Bike - sehr schön "zentral". Mit dem CCDB-CS lässt sich mit der HSR sehr schön der Pop (Abdrücken an Kanten) einstellen. DH einfach super ! Macht einfach Laune das Bike !!!!
Grüssle Micha


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Dezember 2015)

Wow, das ist leicht! 180er Float?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evgeniko (30. Dezember 2015)

Good morning from Greece saw this http://alutech-cycles.com/Sennes-FR-10-Komplettbike-275 this http://alutech-cycles.com/Sennes-Pinion-FR-10-Komplettbike-275 would like to ask for the pinion is running better country than conventional gears forward


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Dezember 2015)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wow, das ist leicht! 180er Float?


Ja, eine Teileliste hätte ich auch gerne.
Vor allem wenn ich damit vergleiche.

Selbst wenn ich meinen Vorderreifen gegen den Magic Marry tauschen würde sind es noch mehr als ein halbes Kilo weniger, obwohl ich keine Reverb dran habe. Und es ist ne Fanes und keine Sennes.

Ja, die Lyrik Coil wiegt, aber so viel mehr auch nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (30. Dezember 2015)

Jupp, meine Fanes ist Deiner sehr ähnlich, allerdings mit LEV. An 13,6 kg komme ich aber auch mit leichten Pellen und Latex-Schläuchen nicht, und das alles in 26". So viel spart man bei 27,5" dann auch mit Carbon-Felgen nicht mehr.

Wie ich sehe, fährst Du den Chunky Monkey in Trail Extreme Mischung am HR. Wie geht der da so? Rollt der nicht wie ein Sack Nüsse? Ich probiere den gerade am VR und dort ist er gar nicht so übel.

Aber was mich am meisten interessiert: Weshalb wählt man ein Sennes FR statt Fanes? 180er Gabel geht in der Fanes auch. Dei 170 mm am Hinterbau fühlen sich bei der Fanes schon nach mehr an und der Rahmen ist stabil genug. Die Frage meine ich ernst. Sennes als DH erschließt sich mir, als FR irgendwie nicht, bin ich allerdings auch noch nie gefahren.


----------



## micha1 (30. Dezember 2015)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wow, das ist leicht! 180er Float?


Ist die 2015 Float mit ner 20ger Achse


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Dezember 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe, fährst Du den Chunky Monkey in Trail Extreme Mischung am HR. Wie geht der da so? Rollt der nicht wie ein Sack Nüsse? Ich probiere den gerade am VR und dort ist er gar nicht so übel.



Er rollt besser als ein Conti TK, aber er verschleißt sehr schnell. Gerade drei Tage auf Gomera damit gefahren und die Seitenstollen sind sicher nach drei weiteren Tagen dort tot. Ein schon zwei Wochen in Alpen und Gardasee angefahrener TK hat 1,5 Wochen noch recht gut durchgehalten. Die härtere Variante vom CM ist vom Grip her leider schlechter als ein TK. Leider sind die neuen TK im vergleich zu den alten RQ Mist. Genau dort, wo sie aufgedickt sein sollten, am Felgenhorn, sind sie trotz Apex/Protection oder was auch immer einfach zu dünn. Ein Durchschlag und der Reifen reisst dort. Bei mir jetzt zum zweiten Mal passiert. Also mal wieder einschicken.

@micha1 wie kommst du auf die 13,6 kg? Sicher das deine Waage passt?


----------



## micha1 (30. Dezember 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ja, eine Teileliste hätte ich auch gerne.
> Vor allem wenn ich damit vergleiche


Hier mal die Liste:
*Sennes FR 27,5" Größe S Raw gebürstet (ohne Klarlack)
*Fox 36 FLOAT FIT Factory-Series Kashima
*Cane Creek DBair CS 240x76mm
*Kit Huber Dämpferbuchsenkit
*Schaltgruppe SRAM X0 1-fach *Scheibenbremssatz Guide RSC 200/180mm
*RockShox Reverb Stealth 150mm
*Answer DH Carbon Lenker 780mm
*CNC Alutech Messe Vorbau 35mm
*Ritchey Sattel
*Nextie Carbon LRS 27,5" 40mm mit Novatec Naben
*Schwalbe MM/HD Tubless
*E13 TRS Race Kurbel / 77 Kefü oben
*CSS Fanes Carbon Sitzstrebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha1 (30. Dezember 2015)

@ Prof. Dr. YoMan
im Vergleich zu 2 verschiedenen Küchenwaagen geht meine Kofferwaage erstaunlich genau (hatte mal LRS zum Vergleich gewogen). Die einzelnen Parts und auch der Rahmen liegen Gewichtsmässig immer +- x,xx g und wenn sich das in die + oder - Richtung aufsummiert ergibt sich mehr oder eben auch mal ein geringeres Gesamtgewicht - wahrscheinlich hatte einfach mal Glück ;-)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Dezember 2015)

Hmm, nun denn. Abgesehen von MM zu Baron und Lyrik Coil zu Fox 36 Float und Fanes M SL mit Lack zu Sennes S SL ohne Lack und der Reverb gleichen sich die Kisten sehr. Der 27,5er Satz wird wohl ziemlich das wiegen was mein 26er wiegt, vllt. noch 100g  dazwischen?

Unterschiede (+ = Meins):
Reifen: +400 g
Gabel: +400 g
Rahmen: ?
LRS: +100g
Reverb: -200 g

= +700g (ohne Rahmen) wobei ich davon ausgehe das dein Sennes S Rahmen ohne Lack so viel wiegt wie mein Fanes M mit. :/

Mein Gewicht 14,3kg. Minus der 700g = 13,6kg. Passt irgendwie. Wobei ich in Details noch leichteren Kleinkram dran habe (Bremse, Gruppe), aber ich sehe schon: Ich muss mal ernsthaft über den Vorderreifen nachdenken, dann fällt wenigstens die 14k vorne mal weg. Andere Gabel wird schwer.


----------



## micha1 (30. Dezember 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Aber was mich am meisten interessiert: Weshalb wählt man ein Sennes FR statt Fanes? 180er Gabel geht in der Fanes auch. Dei 170 mm am Hinterbau fühlen sich bei der Fanes schon nach mehr an und der Rahmen ist stabil genug. Die Frage meine ich ernst. Sennes als DH erschließt sich mir, als FR irgendwie nicht, bin ich allerdings auch noch nie gefahren.


Das ist wie bei Allem: eine Frage des Geschmacks & der persönlichen Vorlieben. Für mich ist meine Sennes fast perfekt (weil, fährt halt leider nicht alleine den Berg hoch  Hat genügend Reserven (eben mehr als die Fanes) für verpatzte "Aktionen" & "Überraschungen" auf dem Trail. Ist leicht/agil genug/laufruhig (nicht schwere als die Fanes). Bedingt durch Geo & Gewicht komm ich damit, für meine Verhältnisse, gut den Berg hoch (mit ner Fanes wärs für mich auch nicht leichter). Wollte schon immer ein Bike mit dem man noch gut hochkurbeln kann und runter das Potential eines Downhillers hat. Will Spassss beim biken und das bringt meine Sennes zu 100%. Das Bike ist mein persönliches Traumbike (auch optisch;-), fühle mich sau wohl drauf, bin noch nie so gut in/auf einem Bike gesessen/gefahren, fahre schwierige/knifflige Passagen lässiger & entspannter & schneller & sicherer als früher und das Teil kann noch viel viel mehr, werde da wohl nie an die max. möglichen Grenzen stoßen = gibt mir Vertrauen & Sicherheit !


----------



## micha1 (30. Dezember 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hmm, nun denn. Abgesehen von MM zu Baron und Lyrik Coil zu Fox 36 Float und Fanes M SL mit Lack zu Sennes S SL ohne Lack und der Reverb gleichen sich die Kisten sehr. Der 27,5er Satz wird wohl ziemlich das wiegen was mein 26er wiegt, vllt. noch 100g  dazwischen?
> 
> Unterschiede (+ = Meins):
> Reifen: +400 g
> ...


Vergiss nicht die Carbonsitzstrebe ! Die soll wohl das Rahmengewicht um ca. 500g erleichtern (laut Jü).


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich schrieb Fanes M SL und wie du auf meinem Link zum Bike in der Signatur siehst ist da natürlich die Carbonsitzstrebe dran.


----------



## micha1 (30. Dezember 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich schrieb Fanes M SL und wie du auf meinem Link zum Bike in der Signatur siehst ist da natürlich die Carbonsitzstrebe dran.


Ja klar, sorry hab ich grad erst gesehen (natürlich nachdem ich das geschrieben hatte). Mein Sattel wiegt ca. 120g, der Lenker etwas über 200g, die Kurbel soll wohl auch sehr leicht sein, der MM lag sogar etwas unter der Gewichtsangabe von Schwalbe, die Pedale 240g, LRS etwas um die 1800g, Vorbau um die 110g.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (30. Dezember 2015)

Ja wie gesagt, passt irgendwie zusammen. Wenn am Ende 200g Unterschied sind, kann ichs einsehen und genau das ist der Fall. Ich hab einfach einen sackschwerern Vorderreifen mit Schlauch. Da sind >400g drin. Der Rest steck dann vor allem in der Gabel bei der ich Coil aber nicht missen mag.

Super, dass du da so ne schöne Sennes zusammengeschraubt hast.


----------



## supperharry (30. Dezember 2015)

Servus,
weiss jemand, was am neuen Schaltauge für Sennes anders sein soll?
Gruß


----------



## micha1 (30. Dezember 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt, passt irgendwie zusammen. Wenn am Ende 200g Unterschied sind, kann ichs einsehen und genau das ist der Fall. Ich hab einfach einen sackschwerern Vorderreifen mit Schlauch. Da sind >400g drin. Der Rest steck dann vor allem in der Gabel bei der ich Coil aber nicht missen mag.
> 
> Super, dass du da so ne schöne Sennes zusammengeschraubt hast.


DANKE, aber das Lob gebührt eigentlich dem Jürgen & den Jungs von Alutech  - ich hab ja mehr oder weniger nur konfiguriert und dann noch n' bissel was "geändert". Eigentlich ist das Gewicht nicht so entscheidend, Hauptsache das Bike macht Laune & Spassss


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Dezember 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Aber was mich am meisten interessiert: Weshalb wählt man ein Sennes FR statt Fanes? 180er Gabel geht in der Fanes auch. Dei 170 mm am Hinterbau fühlen sich bei der Fanes schon nach mehr an und der Rahmen ist stabil genug. Die Frage meine ich ernst. Sennes als DH erschließt sich mir, als FR irgendwie nicht, bin ich allerdings auch noch nie gefahren.


In meinem Fall: weil ich mit einem Rad alles mache, also auch einige Tage pro Jahr in einem Park versuche, an meinen Freunden mit ihren DHlern dran zu bleiben. Das ginge mit einem 160mm-Enduro zwar grundsätzlich auch halbwegs, würde aber weniger Spaß machen und mehr auf's Material gehen. 
U.a. deshalb hab ich auch die schwere 180mm Fox Van drin, statt einer leichteren Luftgabel.

Auf meinen Haustrails geht's zum Teil auch sehr ruppig zu, da find ich die 200mm Federweg schon oft auch angenehm. 
Beispiel... 





Abgesehen davon geht's bergauf gleich gut wie ein Fanes. 
Würde ich im Flachland wohnen oder nicht auch Parkfahren wollen, hätte ich aber sicher auch ein leichtes 160/170er-Enduro. Dann allerdings gleich wirklich leicht, also bspw. Canyon Strive CF oder ein YT Capra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fun-Master (31. Dezember 2015)

supperharry schrieb:


> Servus,
> weiss jemand, was am neuen Schaltauge für Sennes anders sein soll?
> Gruß


Ist wohl nur 1mm breiter: "optimiertes DH Schaltauge Modelljahr 2016 in einer extra 1mm breiten Ausführung"
Ist auch besser, weil das alte mir schon zwei mal gebrochen ist ohne Sturz auf das Schaltwerk. Zum Glück aber lässt sich das Schaltauge sehr einfach selber machen. So brauchte ich keinen überteuerten Preis zahlen und setdem ich mein selbstgemachtes fahre, hält es auch deutlich besser, selbst bei Stürzen.


----------



## hasardeur (31. Dezember 2015)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Würde ich im Flachland wohnen oder nicht auch Parkfahren wollen, hätte ich aber sicher auch ein leichtes 160/170er-Enduro. Dann allerdings gleich wirklich leicht, also bspw. Canyon Strive CF oder ein YT Capra.



Ich selbst wohne im Flachland, fahre regelmäßig im Mittelgebirge, ab und zu mal im Park und 2-3x pro Jahr in den Alpen. Daher kommt jetzt noch ein Last Fastforward ins Haus. Die Fanes wird dann das Bike fürs Gröbere...oder doch besser eine Sennes? Ich schätze, die muss ich wirklich mal probieren.
Deinen Wurzelteppich würde ich zu gern mal fahren. Das sieht nach höllisch viel Spaß aus.


----------



## micha1 (31. Dezember 2015)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon geht's bergauf gleich gut wie ein Fanes.
> Würde ich im Flachland wohnen oder nicht auch Parkfahren wollen, hätte ich aber sicher auch ein leichtes 160/170er-Enduro. Dann allerdings gleich wirklich leicht, also bspw. Canyon Strive CF oder ein YT Capra.


.... mit ähnlichen Überlegungen hatte ich mich vorm Kauf der Sennes auch "beschäftigt": wenn dann was "richtig leichtes" mit entsprechender Geo (Enduro um die 12kg, was dann halt eher in Richtung AM geht, z.B. Radon Slide etc.). War dann öfter mal mit so nem Teil unterwegs, ganz nett aber mir zu unruhig und "instabil" .... für "einfache" Trails super & ausreichend aber wenns schneller & härter zur Sache ging bekam ich schnell die (meine Grenzen zu spüren (waren mir zu wenig "Reserven"). Für Biker(innen) mit entsprechendem Fahrkönnen ist so n' leichtes Enduro (AM ?) sicher Top & ne gute Wahl. Ich wollte halt was mit mehr Reserve und ne Kiste mit der ich alles (entsprechend meinem Fahrkönnen) angenehm fahren kann, also auch mal Bikepark & schwierige Sachen ohne das Gefühl zu haben gleich am Limit zu sein. Klar das ich mit der Sennes (auch wenn se leicht ist) Kompromisse eingehen muss, z.B. auf "flacheren Trails" - da gibts sicher geeignetere Bikes - die EierlegendeWollmilchsau gibts halt immer noch nicht (wird's wahrscheinlich auch so nie geben), aber für mich kommt die (meine) Sennes FR da ganz nah dran !
Super (Wurzel)Trail (& tolles Foto), da schließ mich an "den würd ich auch gerne mal fahren" !


----------



## Crazyfist (15. Februar 2016)

Damit hier auch wieder mal was neues reinkommt... gestern vorläufig fertig geworden:











Derzeit zum Testen auf meinen lokalen Trails mit leichten Reifen und ohne Kettenführung/32er NarrowWide Kettenblatt knapp über 15kg. Die erste kurze Testfahrt hab ich bereits hinter mit - bin bergab mehr als begeistert. Um mehr über die Bergauf-Performance sagen zu können, brauch ich noch eine längere Sattelstütze...


----------



## tadea nuts (15. Februar 2016)

Gefällt mir! Tolle Farbe!


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Februar 2016)

Ja, sehr schöne Farbe!


----------



## rzOne20 (16. Februar 2016)

Welche Felgen sind den das?


----------



## Crazyfist (16. Februar 2016)

Sind Alutech MX32


----------



## Alumini (3. März 2016)

Nichts los hier? 

Hat niemand sonst nen FR Aufbau? Keiner zitterig, weil die 2.0 bald kommt?

Bin ziemlich angefixt vom Konzept der Sennes. Alternativ noch ein Knolly Delirium, aber das ist mir am Ende zu teuer, und erst recht im Vergleich. Wenn's bei 3500 für den FR Aufbau bleibt, ist das ja ein ziemlicher Knallerpreis.

Bin über die 9-44 Kassette allerdings nicht so begeistert. Verkaufen und XT drauf (Neuer Freilauf)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (3. März 2016)

Die 9-44 ist dich großartig...?


----------



## marc53844 (3. März 2016)

Ich habe mir das Freeride Sondermodell bestellt. Mir gefällt es farblich super.
Aber die Schaltung und Bremse möchte ich tauschen.
Ebenfalls XT 11fach und ne Saintbremse. Da interessiert mich natürlich ob die XT so auf den Freilauf passt.
SRAM mag besser,leichter und so weiter sein. Aber ich werde mich garantiert einige male legen und da kostet ein Shifter bei SRAM direkt das doppelte. Ebenso das Schaltwerk. Von der Kassette mal überhaupt nicht zu sprechen. Nur geht diese halt seltener kaputt.
Ich denke halt praktisch. Zumal ich sehr lange XT gefahren bin und immer zufrieden war.

Ich hoffe nur das der Liefertermin, welcher mir noch nicht bestätigt wurde, eingehalten wird 
Also das mein Rad halt in grob 60 Tagen bei mir ist. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Crazyfist (3. März 2016)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Freeride Sondermodell bestellt. Mir gefällt es farblich super.
> Aber die Schaltung und Bremse möchte ich tauschen.
> Ebenfalls XT 11fach und ne Saintbremse. Da interessiert mich natürlich ob die XT so auf den Freilauf passt.
> SRAM mag besser,leichter und so weiter sein. Aber ich werde mich garantiert einige male legen und da kostet ein Shifter bei SRAM direkt das doppelte. Ebenso das Schaltwerk. Von der Kassette mal überhaupt nicht zu sprechen. Nur geht diese halt seltener kaputt.
> ...



Für die XT brauchst du einen anderen Freilauf - den normalen Shimano Freilauf, gleich wie bei 10fach Kassetten.

Abgesehen vom Preis des Shifters ist noch ein Vorteil, dass das Schaltwerk bei Shimano um einiges schmäler baut. Fahre selber die X01 und das Schaltwerk hat schon einiges abbekommen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. März 2016)

Stimmt, das ist echt ein Vorteil, das ist mir nach vielen Jahren XT auch aufgefallen.
(wenngleich ich nicht weiß, ob die 11fach-Shimanos noch so schmal bauen wie die alten)

Die größere Bandbreite (grad bei einem eher schweren Rad wie dem Sennes für mich relevant) lässt mich dennoch bei SRAM bleiben.

Zum Glück gibt's endlich GX, für den Fall, dass ich mir das X1/X01 (ich weiß gar nicht, was ich habe) mal abreiße und nicht nur das (viel zu teure!) Schaltauge verbiege.


----------



## marc53844 (3. März 2016)

Crazyfist schrieb:


> Für die XT brauchst du einen anderen Freilauf - den normalen Shimano Freilauf, gleich wie bei 10fach Kassetten.



Gut zu wissen. Dann werde ich mir das besorgen müssen. 

@FloImSchnee: was meinst du mit größerer Bandbreite?
Die XT ist ebenfalls 11-fach. Gut das kleine Ritzel hat einen Zahn mehr. Das merkt man natürlich. 
10-42 SRAM und 11-42 XT.

Gruß Marc


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. März 2016)

Genau das meinte ich: knapp 10% mehr Übersetzung im schweren Gang. (wobei's ab 2017 11-46 Kassetten von Shimano geben soll, das Problem ist dann gelöst. (abgesehen davon, dass das alles schwerer ist als das SRAM-Zeug; welches dafür wiederum skurril teuer ist)

Wenn Alutech nun aber am Sennes FR offenbar sogar die neuen 9-44er-Kassetten verbaut, ist das eine gute Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (3. März 2016)

Nicht zu vergessen, durch das 10er Ritzel kann man 2-4 Zähne weniger am KB fahren und kommt somit auch leichter steile Rampen hoch. Bei der 9-44 Kassette von E13 und 30er KB sollte man wirklich jeden Steigung hoch kommen und auch runterwärts noch gut mitkurbeln können. Aber auch ein 28er KB sollte noch super funktionieren.

SRAM-Kassetten halten meiner Erfahrung nach aber auch länger, als XT.


----------



## marc53844 (3. März 2016)

Ja, wunderbar. Preis der Kassette: 309 euro ... echt der Hammer. So zumindest bei 2 Shops die ich gefunden habe.
Naja, warten wir es mal ab. 

Auch wenn die SRAM Kassetten länger halten, die kosten auch doppelt so viel wie die Shimano. Nunja, es ist ein teures Hobby und wenn es jemandem aufs Gramm ankommt, führt da wohl kein Weg dran vorbei.


----------



## hasardeur (3. März 2016)

Bei der E13 kannst Du die einzelnen Cluster einzeln tauschen und brauchst nicht gleich die ganze Kassette. Billig wird es aber bestimmt auch nicht.
Die 11-fach Kassetten von Shimano sind auch nicht mehr ganz so billig. Da gibt es auch die GX ab und an als Gelegenheit für nicht soo viel mehr (ist ca. 100g leichter).


----------



## mi-midas (5. März 2016)

Na dann stell ich meins doch mal dazu, ist noch nicht das Endstadium.


----------



## marc53844 (5. März 2016)

Einer der Gründe warum ich auf ein Sennes umsteige ist die Möglichkeit eine Reverb in Stealthausführung zu verbauen.
Mich nervt das so dermaßen. Mal funktioniert die Führung, mal nicht ... dann knickt die Leitung ab ... dann drückt es sich woanders lang und hängt in der Federung...


----------



## Alumini (6. März 2016)

Warum die 9-44 doof ist? Weil ich kein 300,- Verschleißteil haben will, weil's grad cool ist. Aber die Bandbreite ist natürlich nett, wenn's denn unbedingt 1x sein muss. Ich bin da flexibel. 2x1x würde mir auch reichen, das kleine wär Touren-Notnagel, selbst mit 38-40/42 käm ich im Mittelgebirge noch entspannt durch, ich fahre eigentlich nie kleiner 1,0. Und falls ich wirklich mal irgendwo anders gar nicht hochkäme, wär Schieben auch OK mit der Kiste.

Die Vyro in 38/22, für Boost und mit dem angekündigten 1x-Hebel finde ich dagegen extrem interessant.


----------



## supperharry (8. März 2016)

Wie ist die neue Durolux?


----------



## mi-midas (9. März 2016)

Ich bin vorher mit der Rock Shox - Lyrik RC2 DH SoloAir 170mm aus meinem alten Bike gefahren und muss sagen dass die Durolux R2C2 schon um einiges besser funktioniert. Seit Januar bin ich mit mit der Durolux unterwegs und probiere noch herum um bin aber jetzt schon mit der Performance sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Alumini (9. März 2016)

mi-midas schrieb:


> Ich bin vorher mit der Rock Shox - Lyrik RC2 DH SoloAir 170mm aus meinem alten Bike gefahren und muss sagen dass die Durolux R2C2 schon um einiges besser funktioniert.


Welches MJ der Lyrik?

Was genau ist für Dich "um einiges besser"?
Danke!


----------



## mi-midas (9. März 2016)

Die Lyrik ist aus 2012.
Ich brauche bei der Durolux weniger Luftdruck (bin kein Leichtgewicht) für den passenden SAG dadurch spricht Sie sensibler an und rauscht auch bei stärkeren Schlägen nicht durch. Das Wippen bei der Durolux ist auch geringer als bei der Lyrik, da ich das Bike auch für Touren nutze ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (9. März 2016)

mi-midas schrieb:


> bin kein Leichtgewicht



Dann muss ich Dich nach der Zugstufe fragen. Die war bei der alten Durolux ja eher was für Leute < 75 kg.


----------



## mi-midas (10. März 2016)

Also ich fahre in der Klasse +100 Kg und die Gabel bleibt in einer hohen Position.


----------



## hasardeur (10. März 2016)

Danke. Dann berichte mal weiter.


----------



## eg2turbo (17. März 2016)

Irgendwie bin ich irritiert. Wo ist der 500€ Mehrwert der Freeride-Edition?
Ok, es ist eine "bessere" bzw. andere Gabel verbaut. Dafür hat das normale eine deutlich teurere Kurbel.


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. März 2016)

Das "normale" neue Sennes FR dürfte soeben erst online gestellt worden sein: https://alutech-cycles.com/Sennes-FR-20-Komplettbike-275-M2016

Saubere Ausstattung für den Preis!


----------



## eg2turbo (17. März 2016)

Ich finde den Preis auch sehr fair! Nur passt der Preis vom Ltd meiner Ansicht nach nicht mehr.
Kurbel und Kassette sind beim normalen 2.0 schon 400€ teurer als bei der Freeride-Edition!


----------



## hasardeur (17. März 2016)

Super faire Preise. Das liegt ziemlich genau auf dem Niveau meiner Fanes 3.0 von 2012, nur mit hochwertigeren Teilen. Dass der Rest moderner geworden ist kommt noch hinzu. Da werde ich vielleicht nächstes Jahr doch nochmal schwach...


----------



## BigHit66 (17. März 2016)

Die Freeride-Edition unterscheidet sich zum normalen FR bei folgenden Komponenten:
Gabel
Antrieb/Schaltung
Laufradsatz


----------



## eg2turbo (17. März 2016)

Ja schon klar. Die Fox ist teurer als die Lyrik, der Laufradsatz ist ähnlich vom Preis und Antrieb/Schaltung ist beim normalen 2.0 ca. 350€ teurer. Trigger/Schaltwerk schon berücksichtigt.
Also von den Kosten recht ausgeglichen. Aber die FR Edition ist 500 Glocken teurer! Warum? Wenn im FR Edition die gleiche Kurbel und Kassette verbaut wäre ok. Dann wär es ein Sondermodell mit Preisersparnis. So wie es jetzt ist hat derjenige der das FR Edition bestellt hat keinerlei Vorteil gehabt, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigHit66 (17. März 2016)

Der im normalen FR verbaute LRS kostet im Alutech-Shop unter "Restposten & Sonderangebote" 299,95 €, ich glaube nicht dass Du für diesen Preis den LG1-LRS aus der Freeride-Edition bekommst, der liegt eher über 600,- €.


----------



## eg2turbo (17. März 2016)

Der Restposten Laufradsatz hat das falsche Einbaumaß. Sonst wär er nicht im Restposten!
Die LG1+ Kurbel (Freeride-Edition) wird auch unter Restposten für 150€ verkauft, ebenfalls nicht boost.
Oder der CaneCreek für 360€ usw.....Ne 36 2016 FIT 4 Gabel gibt auch um 700-800€.

Aber um das geht's mir gar nicht. Preis/Leistung stimmt beim "normalen" FR absolut. Beim Ltd bin ich mir da nicht *mehr* so sicher.
Zumal das ltd offiziell im Aug/Sep 2015 bestellt hätte werden müssen. Also Anzahlung usw. gepaart mit 8 Monaten Lieferzeit. Irgendwie nicht so spannend bzw. erkenn ich keinen Mehrwert.


----------



## marc53844 (17. März 2016)

Ich will das nicht rechtfertigen aber das Ding ist auch lackiert, was auch noch mal ein paar Groschen kostet.
Aber grundsätzlich hast du wohl Recht und es darf in Frage gestellt werden.


----------



## eg2turbo (17. März 2016)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Ich will das nicht rechtfertigen aber das Ding ist auch lackiert, was auch noch mal ein paar Groschen kostet.
> Aber grundsätzlich hast du wohl Recht und es darf in Frage gestellt werden.



Ist das so? Es liest sich als wäre es gebürstet, ohne Lack. Das Rahmendekor ist doch umsonst. Macht ja auch Sinn, ist ja auch Werbung.


----------



## marc53844 (18. März 2016)

Hm, vielleicht hast du Recht. Aber ich meine es ist komplett mit Klarlack überzogen. An diese Antwort kann ich mich aus dem Gespräch mit Jürgen noch grob erinnern.


----------



## Kharne (18. März 2016)

Decals anbringen und Klarlack drüber ist auch wieder was anderes als maskieren, lackieren, maskieren, lackieren, Klarlack drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyfist (20. März 2016)

Nachdem mein Fanes im Moment beim Lackierer ist habe ich die Bos mit 170mm mal in Sennes gesteckt - funktioniert auch ganz gut


----------



## Schuffa87 (22. März 2016)

Hallo,

das 2016er Sennes wurde ja in der Geometrie verändert.
Kann mir mal jemand sagen was sich da gegenüber 2015 geändert hat? Für Plus reifen und Boost ist klar, Sitzwinkel geändert steht auf der HP?!?
Hat da vllt. jemand eine Tabelle o.ä. wo man die Unterschiede sehen kann? Auf der Page finde ich nur das PDF zum 2016er Rahmen.

Gruß
Schuffa87


----------



## marc53844 (22. März 2016)

Schau bei den zu verkaufenden testbikes. Da findest du auch die pdf zum alten Rahmen.


----------



## Schuffa87 (23. März 2016)

Stimmt, danke!


----------



## eg2turbo (27. März 2016)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie der Lenkwinkel beim FR 2.0 ist. Auf der Homepage ist das DH und FR jeweils mit 64° angegeben.
Müsste aber unterschiedlich sein oder?


----------



## MarcellKueppers (27. März 2016)

Freeride und Dh-Geo

Bei den der Downhillbikes sind die falschen Geo-Charts eingestellt wie es aussieht.
@supurb-bicycles einmal bitte dem Jü bescheid geben.
Danke


----------



## eg2turbo (28. März 2016)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## JpunktF (7. April 2016)

Vom FR 2.0 gibts aber auch zwei verschiedene Geo-Charts?

Auf einem haben alle Grössen Tretlagerhöhe 352, auf dem anderen 337, und das M zB Reach 444 zu 449, Radstand 1221 zu 1216...


----------



## MarcellKueppers (7. April 2016)

Dürfte einmal die Geo  der FR 1.0 sein zu der Geo FR 2.0.


----------



## JpunktF (7. April 2016)

Ne, sind wie gesagt beide von der 2.0 - ich kann mir nur vorstellen dass das Chart mit dem tiefen Tretlager für einen 26"-Aufbau ist, der ist ja zumindest beim frameset als DH auswählbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (7. April 2016)

Nein, es gibt nur ein Geochart für FR (M=449) und eins für DH (M=444), welches Du evtl. beim Rahmenset geöffnet und mit FR verwechselt hast. Andere Gabel, andere Geo.


----------



## JpunktF (8. April 2016)

Nein, es gibt zwei verschiedene, eins war bei der freeride-edition hinterlegt, aber das ist auch ein 2.0.

Und wenn ich jetzt davon ausgeh daß der halbe Raddurchmesser von 650b in der Theorie bei 350mm liegt würd auch meine Theorie der verschiedenen Aufbauten in 26 und 650b passen. Siehe Tretlagerhöhe...


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. April 2016)

Da sind mehrere Maße abweichend. (bspw. auch Reach bei XL) 
Frag am besten direkt bei Alutech.


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. April 2016)

Nachdem ich nun eine schon länger herumliegende 2,35er Magic Mary tubeless statt der abgefahrenen 2,5er Muddy Mary montiert habe, hab ich das Rad mal wieder an die Waage gehängt und siehe da: 14,85kg. 

Das finde ich recht fein für ein 180/200er-Fahrrad mit schwerer Stahlfedergabel, das man wild prügeln kann. Mit einer neuen 180er Float wär's dann gar bei 14,2kg, aber da bin ich nicht sicher, ob die das Parkfahren (mit anderem Laufradsatz und Doppelwand-Reifen) langfristig auch so gut aushält und auch noch genau so gut funktioniert.


----------



## hasardeur (24. April 2016)

Meine Fresse, was sind das für Ski mit dem riesigen Rocker?


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. April 2016)

Das sind die Armada Magic J meiner Freundin, für die ganz tiefen Tage. 
(mein Longboard versteckt sich hinterm Hinterrad  )


----------



## Schuffa87 (25. April 2016)

Hi,

hat hier zufällig jemand ein Sennes DH/FR in M und wohnt in der Nähe von 76855, 76187 ... (Annweiler, Landau, Kaiserslautern, Pirmasens, Karlsruhe...) Dürfte ich mal Probesitzen? Wäre cool.

Gruß


----------



## Alumini (25. April 2016)

Mich würde interessieren, ob ihr die Ausstattung der Sennes FR für gelungen haltet, oder ob ihr für euren spezifischen Einsatzzweck (der da wäre?) etwas ändern würdet. Bin kurz davor eine zu bestellen, und suche einfach nochmal Input von außerhalb.

Ich hätte sie gerne als Parkbike (WiBe, Willingen, und Umgebung) und den einen oder anderen Ausflug in andere Gebiete und Parks auch ohne Lift. Trotzdem Option auf vollwertigen DH, wenn es in Zukunft doch einer sein soll.

Ich würde wohl zunächst ein größeres Kettenblatt montieren, da ich für bergab schon gerne 38 oder 40 Zähne hätte.


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. April 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das aktuelle Sennes FR 2.0 für die Kombination Endurotouren + Park wunderbar geeignet. 

Mit dem serienmäßigen 30er-Blatt passt's gut für eine durchschnittliche Tourenkondition. Für Park wirst du mit der 10-42-Kassette aber kein 38er oder gar 40er brauchen, ein 34er oder 36er passt sicher besser. 

Für's harte Parkfahren macht ev. ein günstiger zweiter LRS Sinn, um den teuren/leichten E13-LRS zu schonen. Ich hab bspw. einen 180-Euro-LRS von Superstarcomponents mit breiten, stabilen Felgen dafür. Die Kassette schraube ich einfach hin-/her. (1 Minute)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (25. April 2016)

Auf dem FR2.0 ist sogar eine 9-44 drauf


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. April 2016)

Stimmt, ich hatte irrtümlich das Sondermodell angesehen. Großartig, die Kassette!

Das "normale" FR 2.0 hat auch einen anderen LRS als den von mir genannten.


----------



## Alumini (25. April 2016)

Es ändert an Deiner Aussage im Grunde nichts, aber es ist die e13 Kassette (9-44) und ein DT370/WTB i25 LRS.

EDITH meint: zu langsam.

Ich fahre die Sauerland-Parks mit dem AM/Enduro mit 40er Blatt und 40/15 oder 13 passten da meist ganz gut. Hatte aber die Abstufung der Kassette falsch im Kopf, Du hast Recht, 36/14 passt ebenso und 12,10,9 geben noch mehr als genug her.


----------



## Alumini (18. Mai 2016)

In ca. 4 wochen kann ich berichten, wie sie sich fährt.


----------



## iDT (23. Juli 2016)

Und wie fährt sie sich?


----------



## Alumini (23. Juli 2016)

Sennes 2.0 FR (in S). 176cm/70kg.

Bin sie inzwischen 1x in Winterberg gefahren, dann zwei Wochen im Bikeparkurlaub auf verschiedenen Strecken (La Bresse, Todtnau, Fiss, Sölden, Saalbach, Leogang) und zweimal in Olpe Fahlenscheid. Weil Alutech eine Lieferung CCDB bekommen hatte, die ölten, und direkt an den Hersteller zurückgingen, bin ich, bis auf letzte Woche einmal Olpe, alles mit nem fox Vector coil HLR gefahren, bevor ich den Luftdämpfer nachgeschickt bekam. Alutech hatte mir den netterweise eingebaut, da ich sonst kein Rad für den Urlaub gehabt hätte.

Die Jungfernfahrt in Winterberg war dann allerdings noch nicht so berauschend und irgendwie sehr ernüchternd. Das Rad kam mir zu kurz und zu frontlastig vor. Bei dem tiefen drop in der DH bin ich ein paar mal fast über den Lenker gegangen, obwohl ich den mit dem Slide schon zigfach ohne groß nachzudenken gefahren war. Der erste Tag in La Bresse war dann ähnlich, ich war noch nicht richtig warm mit dem Rad. Dann mal den einen Spacer von oben unter den Lenker getauscht, und von da an war es besser. Mit jeder weiteren Fahrt habe ich mehr Gefühl für das Rad bekommen und am Ende des Tages war ich schon ziemlich happy. Nach 1-2 weiteren Tagen war es dann so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte.

Ich fahre sie mit kurzem Radstand, die lange Einstellung habe ich noch nicht probiert. Die WTB Reifen habe ich ungefahren durch Maxxis HR2/DHR2 mit Procore ersetzt, da ich im Urlaub neben dem neuen Rad nicht auch noch Reifenexperimente haben wollte. Die kommen ans Enduro irgendwann oder werden verkauft. Den Vector hatte ich von Alutech auf mein Gewicht voreingestellt bekommen, und außer mal am Rebound zu drehen habe ich nichts verstellt. Dem CCDB liegt ein Setup-Kärtchen für die Sennes bei, daran habe ich bisher auch nichts verändert, würde wohl demnächst etwas mehr HSR einstellen, für minimal mehr Pop am Absprung.

Was soll ich sagen, sie ist wirklich eine Allzweckwaffe. Ich hatte sie ja genau wegen der Vielseitigkeit ins Auge gefasst und es hat sich alles erfüllt. Bergab ist sie ne Wucht. Spurstabil, wendig. Traktion ohne Ende. Ob WurzelDH oder Bremswellenmassaker, völlig egal, der Hinterbau hat einfach immer Grip, und dabei für mich ausreichend Rückmeldung über den Untergrund. Lässt sich gut springen, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Bin kein großer Trickser, aber sie liegt stabil in der Luft. Geht Bergauf auch wirklich gut, bin damit zum Hackelbergeinstieg hoch. Die 180er Gabel limitiert am Berg schon irgendwann, aber da wo ich die Sennes nicht mehr hochtreten kann, habe ich dann auch ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock mehr. Das ist dann halt der Kompromiss wenn ich schon ein Big Bike mit auf Tour nehme und den Schwerpunkt auf Bergab legen möchte. Ich werde sie höchstwahrscheinlich im August auf Endurotour in die Dolomiten mitnehmen, um das mal eine Woche ausgiebiger zu testen. Bin da sehr zuversichtlich. Die Frontlastigkeit bei drops hatte ich dann mittlerweile auch nicht mehr und bin freudig überall runtergehüpft. Langsame technische Trails, auch mit HR versetzen, gehen auch gut. Bei sehr tiefen Steilstufen bin ich noch nicht so glücklich, erstaunlicherweise habe ich da immer noch etwas Absturzgefühl, obwohl die Front genauso hoch ist, wie bei meinem Slide. 

Nach ein paar Tagen fing irgendwas am Hinterbau kräftig an zu knarzen, nur beim Pedalieren. Die Intensität variierte, und momentan ist es sogar fast weg. Ich weiß noch nicht woran es lag, könnte die Kassette gewesen sein. Die habe ich heute mal geteilt und ordentlich gefettet. War ziemlich staubig innen und kaum gefettet. Ob's geholfen hat, weiß ich demnächst. Hinterbaulager, Horstlink, etc. halte ich nicht für wahrscheinlich, da beim Einfedern oder Hinterbau verwinden nichts knarzt.

Die X1 schaltet sauber und präzise mit der e13 9-44 Kassette, lediglich vor der ersten Fahrt musste ich (ungewohnterweise) mit der B-Schraube dem Käfig etwas mehr Freiraum einstellen, um das 9er Ritzel sauber zu schalten. Die MT5 ist der Oberhammer, ich bin völlig begeistert. Ich kannte vorher nur die XT am Enduro, und die hatte bei Alpenabfahrten ihre Schwächen und ich irgendwann krampfende Finger. Die MT5 ist ne ganz andere Nummer (unfairer Vergleich, ok). Druckpunkt seit dem ersten Tag, und trotz runtergefahrener und dann getauschter Beläge und ohne Hebelnachstellen, exakt da wo er war und hingehört. Bremswirkung ist einfach genial. Kein Nachpumpen, kein Fading, obwohl ich die Scheiben wohl auch schonmal heiß gebremst habe, den Anlauffarben nach zu urteilen.

Also, ich bin begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iDT (25. Juli 2016)

@Alumini : danke für den ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht.

Ich bin ähnlich groß wie Du und etwas über 10 kg schwerer.

Das Fahrverhalten kann ich durch den Vergleich zweier anderer Räder nachvollziehen. Bin ein TR450 in Größe M gefahren, an und für sich ja ein geiles Rad. Geometrie (nach http://www.tweekscycles.com/components/full-suspension-frames/transition-tr450-frameset-2): langes Oberrohr 602mm, aber kurzer Reach 395mm, Gabeleinbaulänge + Steuerrohr 687mm, Radstand 1183mm. Ich hatte ständig den Lenker an den Oberschenkeln, "Überschlaggefühle" usw. .
Nach 1,5 Stunden bin ich ein Norco Aurum A7.1 in Größe L gefahren. Geometrie (nach http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/dh-race-park/aurum-alu/aurum-a71/): Oberrohr 603mm (~gleich), Reach 432mm, Gabeleinbaulänge + Steuerrohrlänge 706mm, Radstand 1245mm. Bei der ersten Abfahrt mit dem Rad war ich bereits schneller als nach 1,5 Stunden auf dem TR450. Keine "Überschlagsgefühle", gefühlt wesentlich sichereres Fahrverhalten. Eine andere Welt.

Die Geometrien hab ich mir zuhause angeschaut und konnte über diese die Fahreigenschaften nachvollziehen.

Das Sennes FR in Größe S (https://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/Sennes/SennesFR20-GeoChart.pdf) liegt mit einer Oberrohrlänge von 578mm (kürzer als beide), einem Reach von 421mm (Richtung Aurum), einer Gabeleinbaulänge + Steuerrohrlänge von 685 mm (wie TR450), Radstand 1188mm/1200mm (eher wie TR450) irgendwo dazwischen. Wobei vor allem der längere Reach des Sennes ist mir sympathisch. Über den Spacer würde ich wahrscheinlich auch den Vorbau hoch setzen.
Der Schritt zu Größe M ist ziemlich groß, Also S müsste bei 175 cm und 82 cm Beinlänge eher passen.

Leider hab ich es noch nicht geschafft mal ein Sennes zu fahren. An den großen Testivals war ich immer anderweitig verplant. In Stuttgart hab ich auch noch keines gesehen. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja im Oktober nach Bad Überkingen.
Wenn jemand mal mit seinem Sennes im Großraum Stuttgart lebt oder mal zu Besuch ist würde ich mich freuen das Rad mal anschauen zu können. Wenn gewünscht kann man auch gemeinsam eine Runde im Stuttgarter Süden bis Südwesten fahren, den Woodpecker in Stuttgart runter oder einen Abstecher ins kleine aber gemütliche und feine Albstadt machen.
Nebenbei bemerkt wurden in Albstadt seit letztem Jahr einige neue Elemente gebaut.


----------



## Alumini (15. August 2016)

Heute die Sennes mal ihrem Berg vorgestellt. St.Vigil, Fanes, Sennes, Perdü, St.Vigil. Etwa 2000 Hm? Hab nicht aufgezeichnet. Alles hochtretbar mit ihr, wenn auch nicht ohne zu kämpfen an den Steilstellen. Für die nächste Tour würde ich wohl lieber ein 30er montieren, dann passts für mich. Oder vorher mehr fahren, war seit Mai etwas lust-, wetter-, und zeitlos. Da fehlen mir knapp 2000 km. Bergab war es natürlich wieder eine Wucht. Leider konnten wir wegen Gewitter nicht zur Scharte hoch, hatte mich gefreut zu sehen, wie es im technischen Geläuf mit ihr funktioniert. Dazu gibt's aber in den nächsten Tagen noch Gelegenheit.


----------



## iDT (16. August 2016)

@Alumini 
Schön, dass Ihr Euch aneinander gewöhnt habt. Für mich wäre mit sicherheit auch ein 30er oder 28er Blatt angebracht. Für den Park könnte man dann ja bis zum 38er gehen. Aber wahrscheinlich passt die Kettenlänge dann nicht mehr.
Waren bei der Kurbel die Protektoren für die Kurbelenden dabei?

Was für Räder bist Du vorher gefahren, bzw. fährst Du noch? Das Radon Slide? Nur um deine Eindrücke in den passenden Kontext setzen und vergleichen zu können. Wenn einer bisher mit einem DH Bike unterwegs war ist das ganze sicher anders zu lesen als wenn einer von einer XC Feile kommt. Wenn es das aktuelle Slide wäre würde die Geometrie die Überschlagsgefühle bei den ersten Fahrten erklären. Der Stack ist beim aktuellen Slide in 18" bei 609mm, beim Sennes bei 598mm. Was durch den einen Spacer unter dem Vorbau dann schnell ausgeglichen war.

Ich freue mich über weitere Berichte zu den Fahreigenschaften und wünsche noch schöne Erfahrungen in den Dolomiten.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. August 2016)

Die Front des Sennes ist schon sehr tief, ich hab mittlerweile drei dünne Spacer unter dem Vorbau (mehr lässt die Steuerrohrlänge nicht zu) und einen Lenker mit 20mm Rise. Würde ich jetzt nochmal einen neuen Lenker kaufen, hätte er 30mm Rise.

Wenn ein Freund von seinem Speci 29 Enduro mit eher hoher Front auf mein Sennes umsteigt, hat er immer erst mal Angst... 

Gleichzeitig: wäre die Front viel höher, gäb's aufgrund des sehr flachen Lenkwinkels wohl vor allem im Flacheren Gripprobleme vorne.

EDIT: Nachsatz: ich spreche vom 26" Sennes FR 1.0 -- weiß nicht, ob das beim 2.0er ev. anders ist.


----------



## BigHit66 (16. August 2016)

@Alumini & @iDT

die Protektoren für die Kurbelenden waren bei mir auch nicht dabei, genauso wenig wie das „Quick Connect“ lockring/BB tool – lt. Alutech gibt’s die Protektoren & das Tool nicht in der OEM-Version der Bike-Hersteller sondern nur in der Retail/Einzelhandel-Version der e*thirteen-Kurbeln.

Da die Meisten aus meiner Clique mit 11-fach Antrieb 28er-30er Kettenblätter fahren, habe ich mir noch vor meinen Finale-Urlaub kurzfristig ein kleineres Kettenblatt besorgt. Konnte die Kurbel demontieren, der Umbau ist dann aber am nicht vorhandenen QC-Tool gescheitert u. ich musste mich mit dem 32er die Anstiege hoch quälen (die Bike-Shops hatten das Tool auch nicht).

Bin inzwischen vom originalen 32er auf ein ovales 30er KB von „absoluteblack“ umgestiegen (28er gibt’s für die e*thirteen-Kurbeln nicht soweit ich informiert bin). War nach dem Umbau schon zufrieden, habe jetzt aber noch auf die e*thirteen 9-44 Z TRS+ Kassette umgerüstet wegen dem 9er & 44er Ritzel. Was soll ich sagen, einfach genial (für mich) – die gröbere Abstufung merkt man nur wenn man in der Gruppe fährt u. sich an der Trittfrequenz/Geschwindigkeit der Anderen orientiert – kann dann schon sein, dass einem der eine Gang etwas zu leicht u. der nächste wieder etwas zu schwer vorkommt. Ist aber marginal, wenn ich alleine fahre kratzt mich das eh nicht.

Die Protektoren habe ich mir inzwischen beim Glemmride-Festival in Saalbach-Hinterglemm besorgt, e*thirteen war dort mit einem Service-Stand vertreten. Außerdem wurde dort noch ein Kunststoff-Distanzring am Immenlager verbaut, da die APS-Mutter schon am Anschlag war, die Kurbel aber noch axiales Spiel hatte.

Die Sennes FR wird von mir hauptsächlich im Enduro/Freeride-Einsatz u. ein paar Bikepark-Besuche jährlich bewegt.

PS:
Das e*thirteen QC-Tool benötigt man für die Demontage/Montage des Kettenblattes, des Innenlagers u. auch für die 9-44 Z TRS+ Kassette.


----------



## JpunktF (16. August 2016)

Doch, 28 gibts für die e13, hab ich Schatzi montiert


----------



## BigHit66 (16. August 2016)

@JpunktF
..aber nicht von „absoluteblack“:

Our premium E*thirteen (E13) Direct mount Oval chainrings are designed for E*thirteen TRS cranks only. It replaces stock round chainring.
Size (Mass +/-1g):
30T (58g), 32T (62g)


----------



## Alumini (17. August 2016)

@iDT  Ich fahre sonst das Radon Slide 150 (2015) mit Spacern unterm Vorbau. Mit dem getauschten Spacer sind die Fronten jetzt quasi gleichhoch.

Mehr als 34 geht nicht drauf, schätze ich, beim 32er sind noch 2mm Luft (Augenmaß). Selbst Jü meinte, 36 wird knapp oder geht nicht. Auf dem DH ist ein 34?

Gestern Kronplatz Bikepark. Sehr ruppig stellenweise, hatten 4 Durchschläge in der schnellen Fraktion der Gruppe. Mit der Sennes und Procore kein Ding. Spaß pur. Bin hochgradig froh, nicht das Slide dabeigehabt zu haben. Dessen Hinterbau und der normale Monarch sind dafür nicht geschaffen.

Sind heute von St.Vigil zur Fanes Hütte, über die Hochebene und runter-rauf und bis Arabba (hab die Stationen jetzt grad nicht namentlich parat). Ein Steilstück (50m) oberhalb der Faneshütte kurz vorm Plateau habe ich geschoben. Gefühlte 20%+. Sonst ging alles. Man sitzt gut im Rad bergauf, schön aufrecht mit gut Traktion am HR trotz Schotterweg, und trotzdem Druck am VR. VR stieg noch nicht hoch, völlig ohne tiefgehen. Trotzdem ist der kleinste Gang grenzwertig für das Gelände und 1 Woche Tour, und ich bin sicher nicht untrainiert. Bin gut platt. Heute 40km, und "nur" aber knackige 2300 Hm oder so.


----------



## [email protected] (29. August 2016)

Hallo, 
Kann mir einer einen Gefallen tun und mal ein 29" Laufrad, am besten mit Magic Mary in ein Sennes 2.0 mit langer Radstandeinstallung einbauen und mir ein Foto schicken oder posten? Schon mal vielen Dank.

Grüße Andi


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. August 2016)

Ach stimmt, nachdem 27,5+ reinpasst, könnte ja tatsächlich ein 29er-Laufrad auch reinpassen!

Das wär dann ein 29er mit 200mm Federweg, das müsste ja phänomenal bügeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. August 2016)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ach stimmt, nachdem 27,5+ reinpasst, könnte ja tatsächlich ein 29er-Laufrad auch reinpassen!
> 
> Das wär dann ein 29er mit 200mm Federweg, das müsste ja phänomenal bügeln...



Sind die 27+ irgendwo bestätigt? Ich bin jetzt lange 29" im Enduro gefahren und hab keine Probleme mit der Stabilität gehabt. Bei 196 macht aus meiner Sicht im XL 29" Sinn. Man braucht nur noch eine Gabel die das kann.


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. August 2016)

"Die Rahmengeometrie und der STS-Link Hinterbau wurden perfekt auf den Einsatz von 27,5" Laufrädern hin optimiert und in einigen Details auf die Anforderungen moderner Anbauteile angepasst. Der Rahmen ist ready für Plus Reifen bis max. 2,80" Breite sowie für eine Naben Einbaubreite von 148mm ( Boost)"

Von hier: https://alutech-cycles.com/Sennes-FR-20-Komplettbike-275


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. August 2016)

Also, naja, könnte schon knapp werden mit 29" und ernsthaften Reifen.  
Aber vielleicht kann's ja wer testen. 
Ansonsten hast du per Email auch schnell eine Antwort von Alutech.


----------



## aceofspades (8. September 2016)

kurze Frage bezgl. Hinterbau
hab mir ein Sennes FR zugelegt und bin auch sehr zufrieden.
Ich habe aber gesehen dass man die Radaufhängung am Hinterbau ca. 1cm nach vorne verlegen könnte.
Ich würde das mal gerne ausprobieren um zu sehen ob das Teil dann ein wenig agiler wird.

Frage: ist die Vorrichtung wirklich dafür vorgesehen, dass man da justieren kann - oder doch besser die Finger weg lassen.

gruss
gerd


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. September 2016)

Wir reden von Sennes FR V1?

Klar, das ist die Kettenstrebenverstellung. 

Mit kurzem Federweg und 26" kannst du die kurze Einstellung nutzen, mache ich auch. 
Ob's mit 27,5" auch geht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## aceofspades (10. September 2016)

Habs ausprobiert - fühlt sich gut an 

Danke
Gerd


----------



## felixh. (13. September 2016)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ach stimmt, nachdem 27,5+ reinpasst, könnte ja tatsächlich ein 29er-Laufrad auch reinpassen!
> 
> Das wär dann ein 29er mit 200mm Federweg, das müsste ja phänomenal bügeln...



Das Tretlager wäre dann aber ziemlich hoch. bügeln schon - mit einem modernen DH Radel hätte es dann aber wenig gemein.


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. September 2016)

Ja, guter Punkt.


----------



## basinga (17. September 2016)

Guten morgen,

ist von euch schon das Fanes und das Sennes im Freeride Aufbau gefahren?
Geht mir darum ob das Sennes in der FR Version noch ganu so gut fahrbar ist wie ein Fanes 3.0 im schweren Aufbau.
Ist der Hinterbau beim Sennes steifer als der vom Fanes?
Ich tendiere gerade zu einem 29er AM zum Touren und leichtem Trail fahren, weil das auf langen Touren deutleich angenehmer ist als mit meinem fast 18 kg schweren Fanes und 26" Rädern.
Da mich das Sennes auch schon immer reizt würde ich das Fanes dann evtl durch ein Sennes Fr ersetzten (wiegt in der Fr Version auch einiges weniger als mein jetziges Fanes.)
Das soll dann auf härteren Trails, kleinen Touren die Abfahrtlastiger sind und Bikeparks herhalten.
Verspreche mir von dem Sennes ein "Tourentaugliches" Freeride Bike und mehr Reserven im Bikepark als mit dem Fanes und trotzdem ein verpspieltes Bike.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (17. September 2016)

basinga schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> 
> ist von euch schon das Fanes und das Sennes im Freeride Aufbau gefahren?
> Geht mir darum ob das Sennes in der FR Version noch ganu so gut fahrbar ist wie ein Fanes 3.0 im schweren Aufbau.
> ...


Ein Fanes mit 18kg,was hast du denn da dran? Vollgummireifen 
Da war ja mein Sennes 4kg leichter


----------



## basinga (17. September 2016)

Puuhhh 
Ich weiß auch nciht warumd as teil so schwer ist 
Stahlfederdämpfer.
Zee mit 200er Scheiben vorne und hinten.
Eine Alte Lyric Solo Air
X7 Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk.
Die e13 Kefü aus Stahl 
Relativ schweren Laufradsatz und bestimmt noch ein Kilo Dreck als ich das letzte mal gewogen habe 
Also gehen wir mal von ca 17 KG aus


----------



## Bueck (17. September 2016)

basinga schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> 
> ist von euch schon das Fanes und das Sennes im Freeride Aufbau gefahren?
> Geht mir darum ob das Sennes in der FR Version noch ganu so gut fahrbar ist wie ein Fanes 3.0 im schweren Aufbau.
> ...


Sennes FR 2016 geht sehr wohl zum Touren. Allerdings muss man den 64° Lenkwinkel auch mögen wenn´s steil bergauf geht.
Ich komm damit überall hoch wie früher mit Lyrik U-turn am Rosebike.
Durch das sehr kurze Steuerrohr (110mm) bleibt die Front sehr tief und ist trotz 180mm Fox-Gabel fast genauso hoch wie beim alten Rose Beef Cake FR mit 140mm Steuerrohr und abgesenkter Lyrik.
Der Reach (L) mit über 470mm ist zum Touren fahren sowieso super (bin 182cm lang).
Der CaneCreek Dämpfer passt auch und kann per CS Hebel ziemlich zäh in der LSR/LSC gehalten werden.
Das Gewicht passt nach kleinen Änderungen auch ... siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/sennes_fr_2016_eigenaufbau_partlist-weight-jpg.520664/

PS: aber in sehr schnellen Steinfeldern/Wurzelteppichen ist die Fox Gabel bis jetzt weit hinter meiner alten U-turn mit selbst ermitteltem Shimstack.  Bin auf 50PSI und offenem LSC / Rebound 6 Klick von auf nach zu.  => ziemlich harsch. Wiege 72kg.
Mehr kann man auf die Schnelle nicht einstellen... ggf. dünneres Dämpferöl in die Fit4 Kartusche oder den E-16 Shimstack einbauen.... wenn es mal jemand verraten würde was für Shim´s das jetzt sind (Abmaße sowie Anordnung).
Vielleicht ist die Ursache für das ruppige harsche Verhalten sogar das Schwalbe Procore System.
Die Wurzeln schlagen schnell durch den Mantel (1,5bar) und treffen auf das 5bar Procore. Das federt ungebremst zurück solange die Gabel durch eine zu hohe Druckstufe dagegen hält ...

Egal... das war ja auch nicht die Frage 
gruß


----------



## basinga (18. September 2016)

Moin

danke für die Antwort. 
Der Reach ist ja deutlich länger als bei meinem Fanes in L (440)
Außerdem ist der Sitzwinkel auch steiler und die Raifen sind ein bisschen größer als die 26"er.
Und mit dem CaneCreek mit CS Hebel ist sicherlich auch nicht zu verachten.
Daist das Sennes Bestimmt noch besser zum Touren Fahren als mein Fanes mit dem schweren Aufbau 
Bei ca 191 cm bin ich doch mit einem L Rahmen richtig oder?

Gruß


----------



## Downhillsocke (18. September 2016)

basinga schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> danke für die Antwort.
> Der Reach ist ja deutlich länger als bei meinem Fanes in L (440)
> ...



Finde es klettert gut. Für ein bike dieses Kalibers schon außergewöhnlich gut. Traktion ist immer da. Den CS Hebel habe ich nur bei langen Aufstiegen genutzt. Bei kurzen Rampen reicht es ohne.


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. September 2016)

Das sehe ich auch so -- nicht viel schlechter als mein Salsa Spearfish. (mit leichteren Reifen)

Ja, Gr. L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (19. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre ein Alutech Sennes FR mit dem Cane Creek DB Air CS und der empfehlenden Einstellung für den Dämpfer vom Hersteller:

HSC : 2,5 Clicks
LSC: 13 Clicks
HSR: 2 Kliks
LSR:16 Clicks

Für den Anfang war die Einstellung ganz ok aber sobald ich im etwas groben Gelände mit steilen Abfahrten und vielen großen Wurzeln, hab ich das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer hinten zu macht….
…was muss ich verändern, damit das Hinterrad bei schnellen Schlägen hinter einander dem Boden folgt?
Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Antworten…

Gruß

Damian


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Oktober 2016)

Meine Einstellung: 
HSC 1,5 (erst möglich, seit ich einen großen Volumensspacer zugunsten mehr Progressivität verbaut habe; musste zuvor ganz zudrehen und bin noch immer durchgeschlagen)
LSC 13 
HSR 1 (zuvor 2, was noch etwas satter war -- jetzt zugunsten von ein klein wenig mehr Popp auf 1 aufgedreht)
LSR 16

Das ganze bei 150 PSI und 78kg. 

Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass der Dämpfer je zu macht, auch nicht beim schnellen Fahren mit vielen Schlägen. 

Mein Tipp: probier mal, die Zugstufe ein bisschen schneller zu machen. Womöglich kommt er nicht schnell genug raus nach einem Schlag.


----------



## basinga (19. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du möchtest das das Rad schneller ausfedert versuch mal beim LSR ein paar klicks weniger.
Sonst evtl beim HSR eine viertel oder eine halbe Umdrehung weniger.

Edit.:
Da war einer schneller


----------



## joernconrad (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich war auch nicht mit meinem DB Air CS zufrieden, da er mir zu langsam war. Ich habe dann im Rahmen eines Service's bei flatout ein Shim-Tuning machen lassen, und läuft die Kiste...!


----------



## PeterTheo (3. November 2016)

Moin, ich überlege ob ich meine Fanes 3.0 in XL (Vidid Air, Lyrik, Saint Bremse, ... 15 kg) in Rente schicken soll und dafür ein Sennes FR 2.0 in XL zu kaufen, sowie es z.zt. im Shop ist. Die Geo ist ggü meiner alten Fanes ähnlich, klar Reach ist länger, kommt mir als grossen Mensch sehr entgegen. 

1. Frage, klettert das teil wirklich so gut? Oder Sehr viel schlechter als ne Fanes? 
1.b, kenne den DB Air CS nicht, ähnlich dem Vivid Air, wippt das Sennes ohne CS? 
2. Hat jemand das aktuelle Sennes FR in XL gewogen?  

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. November 2016)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> 1. Frage, klettert das teil wirklich so gut? Oder Sehr viel schlechter als ne Fanes?
> 1.b, kenne den DB Air CS nicht, ähnlich dem Vivid Air, wippt das Sennes ohne CS?


Ohne ein Fanes bergauf gefahren zu sein, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, warum ein Fanes leichter gehen sollte -- gleiche Reifen/Gewicht und Kurbeln im Sitzen vorausgesetzt. 
Ohne CS wippt der Hinterbau ein bisschen, mit CS ist's angenehmer. 
(meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf Version 1.0, wird sich aber wohl nicht unterscheiden)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. November 2016)

Bevor ich die Fanes (siehe Sig) vor kurzem neu aufgebaut habe, bin ich Fanes und Sennes im Wechsel einen Tag am Kronplatz Probe gefahren.

Die Sennes ist beim Treten nicht wirklich anders als eine Fanes. Bin zwar nicht so viel hoch gefahren, habe es aber expliziert probiert und darauf geachtet. Ich denke es braucht nicht mal einen Lockout (wie bei der Fanes ja auch nicht).

Ich fand das Teil schon ordentlich lang.

Mir reicht die knapp unter 2 cm, welche eine 5er Fanes Rahmen länger ist, als ein 3er. Deswegen wieder Fanes.


----------



## PeterTheo (3. November 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten, also geht das Teil Bergauf, wie die Fanes mit FR Ausstattung, richtig? Wenn nicht sonst bleib ich bei einer Fanes. 

Ich würde mich über den langen Reach freuen, da mein 3.0 nur "462mm" hat, das 5.0 "467mm" passt das Sennes am besten mit 490mm. 
Ist natürlich Geschmacks Sache. Bin beim Bike Festival ein ewig langes Mondraker Dune in XL gefahren, das hat Spass gemacht, bin damit eine SSES Stage runter, sogar wendig war es. Aber sicherlich gewöhnungs bedürftig.


----------



## aceofspades (4. November 2016)

Ich finde das Sennes FR absolut geil . Downhill braucht man nicht zu diskutieren - uphill kannst du das Ding gut fahren auch ohne Lockout.
ABER,  ein Nachteil muss man schon in Kauft nehmen  - der nieder Schwerpunkt (Tretlagerhöhe) hat zur Konsequenz dass man unter der Kurbel wenig Bodenfreiheit hat - auf wurzeligen Tails oder an Hanglagen bleibt man beim Pedalieren leicht hängen  - der entscheidende Unterschied zur reinrassigen Enduro 
(fahre ne 175er Kurbel)


----------



## Bueck (5. November 2016)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Ich finde das Sennes FR absolut geil . Downhill braucht man nicht zu diskutieren - uphill kannst du das Ding gut fahren auch ohne Lockout.
> ABER,  ein Nachteil muss man schon in Kauft nehmen  - der nieder Schwerpunkt (Tretlagerhöhe) hat zur Konsequenz dass man unter der Kurbel wenig Bodenfreiheit hat - auf wurzeligen Tails oder an Hanglagen bleibt man beim Pedalieren leicht hängen  - der entscheidende Unterschied zur reinrassigen Enduro
> (fahre ne 175er Kurbel)



Ich finde die Tretlagerhöhe ist beim Sennse 2.0 genau richtig gewählt worden ... nicht zu hoch und nicht zu tief.
Früher bei 26" (zb. Rose Beef Cake FR) hatte ich eine Tretlagerhöhe von 330mm und musste tatsächlich genau schauen wo getreten wird und wann nur kurz drüber gerollt wird. Jetzt beim Sennes wo die Tretlagerhöhe in etwa der Achshöhe vom 27,5" entspricht (ca. 345mm) ist das Fahren im Wurzelteppich viel besser. Ein noch höheres Tretlager ist vom Fahrverhalten vor allem bergab ziemlich besch.... und wird kipplig.
Ich finde das ALUTECH mit dem Sennes "alles" richtig gemacht hat. Vor allem da es bergauf wirklich gut zu treten ist. Ich vermisse nicht mal mehr meine Absenkung der Gabel da die Steuerrohrlänge mittlerweile auch schön kurz gewählt wurde. Der lange Reach ist ebenfalls genial.
Zu Dämpfer muss gesagt werden das wenn dieser auf leichtere Fahrer eingestellt wird und somit die LSC eher offen bleibt dieser selbst im CS Modus (stärker gedämpft) gerne etwas stärker werden dürfte. Im Wiegetritt wippt er dann doch etwas mehr als bei Dämpfern mit Plattform.
Ansonsten Top Dämpfer. 
Ich frag mich schon immer warum das eine ein Enduro ist und das andere nicht??? 
Sennes kann genauso Enduro wie Freeride ... Federweg ist nicht die Messlatte, da dieser ja mit mehr Druck bzw. Volumenspacern straffer gefahren werden kann und somit ähliche Kennlinie wie eine 160mm Gabel bekommt... der Dämpfer ebenso. 
Gewicht ist auch kein Argument mehr (unter 15 kg) ... vielleicht nur noch der Lenkwinkel 64° vs 65°   
Sennes = "all in one"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basinga (30. November 2016)

Nabend

habe heute zugeschlagen.
Fährt jemand von euch die Laufräder mit den WTB i25 Team Felgen?
Sind die robust genug für den Bikepark?
Welche Reifenkombi fahrt ihr?
Dachte an 2 verschiedene einen eher zum Touren, die besser rollen und einen für die harten sachen.
Habe fürs grobe jetzt erst mal die Magic Mary vorne und hinten den Hans Dampf beide in der Super Gravity Version.
Den Magic Mary als Vertstar und den Hans Dampf als Trailstar.
Bei dem Sennes sind wohl noch die einfachen Hans Dampf vorne und hinten drauf glaube als Pacestar.
Mit denen habe ich bei der Fanes schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Da brechen die Stollen immer so schnell raus und sobald es matschig oder feucht wird ist es vorbei mit dem Grip.

Gruß


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. November 2016)

Ab Werk sollten doch WTB Convict drauf sein?

https://alutech-cycles.com/Sennes-FR-20-Komplettbike-275

Reifen bei mir: 
a) leichter Touren-LRS mit Magic Mary Trailstar vorne und Hans Dampf Pacestar hinten. (sogar ohne SG, dafür aber tubeless) 
Rollt schön leicht, Grip find ich gut. (wenngleich ich für vorne überlege, künftig eine MM Vertstar zu montieren, dann halt zwangsläufig Supergravity)
b) schwerer Park-LRS mit 2x Maxxis Dualply-Reifen


----------



## basinga (30. November 2016)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ab Werk sollten doch WTB Convict drauf sein?
> 
> https://alutech-cycles.com/Sennes-FR-20-Komplettbike-275
> 
> ...



Danke schon mal.
Ja bei dem von dir verlinkten sind die anderen drauf. Ich habe aber bei dem aus dem Lagerverkauf zugeschlagen.
Da ist eins mit Kettenführung, Carbon Kurbel und den i25 Laufrädern.

Bist du mit den Hans Dampf in Pacestar zufrieden?
Bei mir waren wie gesagt bei etwas härterer Beanspruchung die mittelstollen extrem schnell weg weil die abgerissen sind.
Den Hans Dampf in super Gravity habe ich und ich glaube in Trailstar habe ich vorn drauf und bin damit eingetlich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. November 2016)

Einreißende Stollen hatte ich nur mal bei einer MM, die wurde mir dann gegen eine neue getauscht, seither keine Probleme mehr. 
Wegen des Rollens und wegen der Haltbarkeit nehm ich beim HD hinten immer Pacestar.


----------



## grottenolm (8. Dezember 2016)

Also ich hab die i25 Felgen am Sennes DH 2.0.
Damit hab ich jetzt 9 Tage Bikepark drauf, bisher ohne Dellen o.ä.


----------



## PeterTheo (2. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
dank eurer und Jürgens Aussagen habe ich nun für meine Frau (XS) und mich (XL), ein SennesFr im Haus. Was soll ich sagen, ich bin begeistert. Geht genauso bergauf wie mein Fanes 3.0 und viel schneller bergrunter , hab vom Jürgen die leichteren Enduro LRS und Reifen bekommen, Gewicht (gesamt Rad) kenn ich nicht, aber scheint leichter zu sein als unsere Fanes.

Auf den Hometrails ist es grossartig, ich freu mich auf die Bikepark Saison und Auflüge nach Saalbach und Torbole!

Die tiefe Front meines XL habe ich mit einem Riser Bar ausgeglichen, alles gut! Das Gefühl auf dem Rad dank dem langem Reach und tiefen Tretlager super, nein ich setzte nicht auf!

Der DB Air ist toll! Kann ich für mich (100kg) und meine Frau (55kg) top einstellen.

Und bergrunter ist nun noch viel Luft nach oben, der Spass 2017 kann kommen!

Danke Jürgen und Team!


----------



## aceofspades (2. Januar 2017)

willkommen im Club - von dem Teil ist einfach jeder begeistert


----------



## ManiacMille (22. Januar 2017)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dank eurer und Jürgens Aussagen habe ich nun für meine Frau (XS) und mich (XL), ein SennesFr im Haus. Was soll ich sagen, ich bin begeistert. Geht genauso bergauf wie mein Fanes 3.0 und viel schneller bergrunter , hab vom Jürgen die leichteren Enduro LRS und Reifen bekommen, Gewicht (gesamt Rad) kenn ich nicht, aber scheint leichter zu sein als unsere Fanes.
> 
> Auf den Hometrails ist es grossartig, ich freu mich auf die Bikepark Saison und Auflüge nach Saalbach und Torbole!
> ...


Darf ich Fragen wie deine Einstellung für den dB air sind bei deinem und meinem Gewicht? Ich find keine die mir wirklich in allen Belangen passt. 
Danke schonmal für die Info


----------



## PeterTheo (23. Januar 2017)

ManiacMille schrieb:


> Darf ich Fragen wie deine Einstellung für den dB air sind bei deinem und meinem Gewicht? Ich find keine die mir wirklich in allen Belangen passt.
> Danke schonmal für die Info



Moin, bis jetzt so wie werkseitig eingestellt. Alles gut meine ich. SAG bei ca. 19mm, also etwas straffer. 

Funktioniert so viel besser, als der Vivid air in meiner Fanes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Januar 2017)

Ich (80kg) musste zugunsten von mehr Progression das Luftkammervolumen mittels Spacern verkleinern, seitdem taugt mir der Dämpfer sehr!
Restliche Einstellungen nahe an der CC-Empfehlung.


----------



## ManiacMille (23. Januar 2017)

Wieviele Spacer hast du verbaut? Ich nutze den Federweg nicht vollständig trotz ca 25-30% sag. Ich bin nicht der Fahrwerks Spezi, mach mehr das try and error Prinzip. Hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert. Nur mit den ganzen Einstellungen des cc dB air tu ich mich noch schwer.


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Januar 2017)

Einen großen Schaumstoffring. Das ist aber für dich dann eh hinfällig, wenn er nicht durchschlägt.


----------



## basinga (23. Januar 2017)

Wenn du den Fedwerweg nicht komplett ausnutzt kannst du auch mal versuchen bei der High Speed Druckstufe ein bisschen mehr in Richtung minus zu drehen.


----------



## ManiacMille (23. Januar 2017)

Danke für den Tip, das werde ich testen. Habe schon viel ausprobiert. Einen Versuch ist es wert. Du meinst wahrscheinlich in kleinen Schritten rantasten und alle anderen Einstellungen so belassen. Es gibt für mich eigentlich nur zwei Sachen die mich "stören" Federwegausnutzung und wenn ich im Harz schneller über die Wurzelteppiche bügel, hab ich das Gefühl das ab einem gewissen Punkt/Geschwindigkeit das Heck verhärtet.


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Januar 2017)

Verhärten bei Wurzelteppichen: da könnte eine zu starke Zugstufendämpfung schuld sein. (Dämpfer kommt nach Schlägen nicht mehr schnell genug raus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManiacMille (23. Januar 2017)

Du meinst den highspeed rebound weiter aufmachen?


----------



## tadea nuts (23. Januar 2017)

Highspeed rebound weniger. Und ruhig mal 35 Prozent sag wegen federwegsausnutzung probieren. Falls das nicht hilft, weniger Highspeed druckstufe. Langsam rantasten.


----------



## AitorJaso (18. Februar 2017)

Hi guys! im Aitor from Spain and i dont speak german so i´ve to speak in english. Im interested to buy this frame, i have the doubt of how it behaves as an enduro bike? how does this bike ride? Im gonna use for enduro and bikepark. Thnaks.


----------



## ollo (19. Februar 2017)

AitorJaso schrieb:


> Hi guys! im Aitor from Spain and i dont speak german so i´ve to speak in english. Im interested to buy this frame, i have the doubt of how it behaves as an enduro bike? how does this bike ride? Im gonna use for enduro and bikepark. Thnaks.


 

Hola Aitor,.
Uphill, it drives like a Tourenfully with much suspension travel, so its own power it comes up loose every mountain and downhill it makes it what an Enduro / freeride / downhill bike makes it works perfectly.
It's hard to describe how to ride a bike, just as hard as the taste of a banana to describe

I'd say you're doing nothing wrong if you want to go with 1 bike Enduro about freeride to downhill

muchos saludos a España


----------



## Mathews (1. April 2017)

Hallo,
Ich überlege mir auch grad ein Sennes 2.0 Komplettbike zuzulegen. Wäre es möglich statt der Lyrik eine Fox 36 rc2 bei der Bestellung auszuwählen?
Angeführt ist sie ja nicht, nur die RS.


----------



## tadea nuts (1. April 2017)

Ruf bei alutech an. Der JÜ von alutech ermöglicht viele Wünsche.


----------



## Mathews (1. April 2017)

Danke, ja werde ich dann mal am montag anrufen.
Bin momentan noch am überlegen ob ich das Spindrift nehme oder das Sennes FR.
Propain ist zwar günstiger. Jedoch ist das Sennes fast 1kg leichter als das propain. Was schon ein gabnzer brocken ist! Und bietet 20mm mehr Federweg.
Für verbockte Trails nehme ich an ist das Plus an Federweg sicherlich spührbar?!?


----------



## tadea nuts (1. April 2017)

Schwere Entscheidung. Fahre selber die Fanes und bin begeistert. Ich glaube das spindrift ist irgendwo zwischen Fanes und sennes. Schwere Entscheidung. Vielleicht hilft dir ja das Telefonat mit alutech.


----------



## Mathews (1. April 2017)

Ja ich glaube auch.
Da ich ein Fahrrad für alles suche und eine meiner Hausstrecken der Kohlern Trail ist; eine knüppelharte  FR/DH strecke... Glaube ich, dass 20mm mehr am Sennes vom Vorteil sein könnte. Aber auch Enduro lastigere Trails im Vinschgau möchte ich damit fahren.
Viele Höhenmeter aufwärts treten werde ich selten bzw macht mir auch weniger Spaß. Daher wird das Rad die meiste Zeit mit Shuttle oder Seilbahn trasportiert.


----------



## Fun-Master (2. April 2017)

Mathews schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich überlege mir auch grad ein Sennes 2.0 Komplettbike zuzulegen. Wäre es möglich statt der Lyrik eine Fox 36 rc2 bei der Bestellung auszuwählen?
> Angeführt ist sie ja nicht, nur die RS.


 Kannst du ändern. Ich stand vor der selben Entscheidung wie du. Mein Sennes 1.0 gegen ein 2.0 tauschen oder ein Spindrift. Die Gabel an den Kompletträdern von Alutech wollte ich auch tauschen gegen eine Fox 36. Wäre auch möglich gewesen. Ich habe mich aber letztendlich für das Spindrift entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (2. April 2017)

Mathews schrieb:


> Für cerbockte Trails nehme ich an ist das Plus an Federweg sicherlich spührbar?!?


Ja, bügelt extrem.


----------



## Mathews (2. April 2017)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> Kannst du ändern. Ich stand vor der selben Entscheidung wie du. Mein Sennes 1.0 gegen ein 2.0 tauschen oder ein Spindrift. Die Gabel an den Kompletträdern von Alutech wollte ich auch tauschen gegen eine Fox 36. Wäre auch möglich gewesen. Ich habe mich aber letztendlich für das Spindrift entschieden.


Wie hoch wäre der Aufpreis für die Fox am Sennes gewesen?
Was hat dich dann schlussendlich zum Spindrift bewegt? Der Preis oder andere Gründe? Wie zufrieden bist du damit?


----------



## Fun-Master (2. April 2017)

Mathews schrieb:


> Wie hoch wäre der Aufpreis für die Fox am Sennes gewesen?
> Was hat dich dann schlussendlich zum Spindrift bewegt? Der Preis oder andere Gründe? Wie zufrieden bist du damit?


Ich hätte wenn das Sennes Race ready genommen und die Fox 40 gegen eine 36er getauscht. Die Lyrik hätte ich aber auch tauschen können. Den Preis hat er mir aber nur für ein Rad ausrechnen wollen, weil ihm das sonst zu aufwendig gewesen wäre. Das Spindrift habe ich genommen weil ich das Sennes schon hatte. Das Spindrift kenne ich noch nicht. Preislich finde ich das Spindrift auch deutlich besser und die Ausstattung bei den Spindrift entspricht ebenfalls eher meinen Vorstellungen, weil ich da zwischen mehreren Teilen auswählen kann. Bei Alutech muss man extra anrufen und gerne ändern die da nichts. Zum Spindrift kann ich aber nichts sagen. Das kommt erst nächste Woche an.


----------



## Mathews (2. April 2017)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> Ich hätte wenn das Sennes Race ready genommen und die Fox 40 gegen eine 36er getauscht. Die Lyrik hätte ich aber auch tauschen können. Den Preis hat er mir aber nur für ein Rad ausrechnen wollen, weil ihm das sonst zu aufwendig gewesen wäre. Das Spindrift habe ich genommen weil ich das Sennes schon hatte. Das Spindrift kenne ich noch nicht. Preislich finde ich das Spindrift auch deutlich besser und die Ausstattung bei den Spindrift entspricht ebenfalls eher meinen Vorstellungen, weil ich da zwischen mehreren Teilen auswählen kann. Bei Alutech muss man extra anrufen und gerne ändern die da nichts. Zum Spindrift kann ich aber nichts sagen. Das kommt erst nächste Woche an.


Ja kann ich verstehen, optisch hat sich zwischen Sennes 1 und 2.0 nicht viel getan. Das Spindrift ist laut Geometrie Daten überall ein ticken länger gezogen.
Was mich jedoch beim Spindrift erschreckte war das tatsächliche Gewicht das ein User ins Forum postete. Ich glaube es waren 14,8 kg mit RS Lyrik, CCDB air, sram eagle ind XO1 antriebs komponenten.
Und dies ohne Teleskopsattelstütze und ohne Pedale!
Das Sennes 1.0 habe ich bei einen Händler bereits gewogen mit Pedale (+350g) und Rs Reverb und lag bei 14,7.


----------



## Fun-Master (2. April 2017)

Das Spindrift wird aber nicht schwerer sein, als ds Sennes. Mein Sennes lag bei in etwa 3400g (). Das Spindrift ist mit 3,30 kg angegeben. Das ist bezogen auf Größe s in Raw. Heißt also es kommen noch ungefähr 300 g drauf. Also wiegt das Spindrift nur ungefähr 200g mehr. Der Dämpfer ist aber kürzer, so dass sich das dann wieder ausgleichen sollte.


----------



## Mathews (2. April 2017)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> Das Spindrift wird aber nicht schwerer sein, als ds Sennes. Mein Sennes lag bei in etwa 3400g (). Das Spindrift ist mit 3,30 kg angegeben. Das ist bezogen auf Größe s in Raw. Heißt also es kommen noch ungefähr 300 g drauf. Also wiegt das Spindrift nur ungefähr 200g mehr. Der Dämpfer ist aber kürzer, so dass sich das dann wieder ausgleichen sollte.



Ja ich glaube dass Propain mit seinen Gewichtsangaben nicht so ganz korrekt ist
Hier ist der link zum Beitrag: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spindrift-2017.807437/page-16

Das Sennes wiegt in größe S 14,3kg mit Reverb und Pulverbeschichtet aber ohne pedale. Wenn ich beim Spindrift größe M mit 14,7 noch 400g für die RS Reverb dazurechne, muss dies ein Gewicht von 15,2kg ergeben.
Mein Spindrift wollte ich wiefolgt aufbauen:
Fox 36 rc2
CcDB coil
Komplette sram gx gruppe
Ztr flow felgen
Magura mt7 bremsen
Truvativ descend kurbel

Nur mit der coil müsste ich noch +500g mit einrechnen und dazu noch die GX Gruppe die auch noch ein wenig mehr wiegt. Dann bin ich mit die pedale auf knappen 16kg.


----------



## Fun-Master (2. April 2017)

Die Gewichtsangaben von Propain passen schon. Man äußert sich in dem Forum auch dazu. Die Angaben beziehen sich eben auf Größe s in raw. Je nachdem welche Größe man nimmt und ob es lackiert ist, muss man halt noch was draufrechnen. Vom Aufbau her entscheidet man ja selber über das Gewicht. Rahmen wird das Spindrift schwerer sein aber der Dämpfer ist kürzer. Also tun die sich da nichts, weil das Spindrift nur ca 200 g mehr wiegt.


----------



## Mathews (2. April 2017)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsangaben von Propain passen schon. Man äußert sich in dem Forum auch dazu. Die Angaben beziehen sich eben auf Größe s in raw. Je nachdem welche Größe man nimmt und ob es lackiert ist, muss man halt noch was draufrechnen. Vom Aufbau her entscheidet man ja selber über das Gewicht. Rahmen wird das Spindrift schwerer sein aber der Dämpfer ist kürzer. Also tun die sich da nichts, weil das Spindrift nur ca 200 g mehr wiegt.



Ja wird schon passen. Hab gesehen dass Sie an manchen spindrifts die Onza DHC aufziehen, die gute 200g schwerer sind. Dann kann ich mir die 14,7kg auch erklären. Kann man anscheinend nur telefonisch mit ihnen besprechen welches modell man bevorzugt.
Wie zufrieden warst du ansonsten mit den Sennes? Hattest du mal probleme mit deinen bike? und wie hast du den Support von Alutech erlebt?


----------



## PeterTheo (2. April 2017)

Hallo, wir haben 2 Sennes fr, der Support von Jürgen war super.  Wir fahren mit den LRS der Fanes 5.0, also leichter als bei dem fertigen model im Shop. Das teil ist einfach super rauf wie runter. Ein Freund hat das Sennes fr mit Fox 36 geordert.  Einfach Jürgen anrufen und besprechen. 100% besser als jeder online Shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathews (2. April 2017)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben 2 Sennes fr, der Support von Jürgen war super.  Wir fahren mit den LRS der Fanes 5.0, also leichter als bei dem fertigen model im Shop. Das teil ist einfach super rauf wie runter. Ein Freund hat das Sennes fr mit Fox 36 geordert.  Einfach Jürgen anrufen und besprechen. 100% besser als jeder online Shop.


Wieviel musste er für die 36er drauflegen?
Danke schonmal


----------



## PeterTheo (2. April 2017)

Mathews schrieb:


> Wieviel musste er für die 36er drauflegen?
> Danke schonmal



Sorry, weiß ich nicht. Einfach anrufen. Ich bin mit meiner Lyrik super zufrieden. Die Sennes fr bügelt alles, mit Lyrik und DoubleBarrel


----------



## Mathews (19. April 2017)

Fun-Master schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsangaben von Propain passen schon. Man äußert sich in dem Forum auch dazu. Die Angaben beziehen sich eben auf Größe s in raw. Je nachdem welche Größe man nimmt und ob es lackiert ist, muss man halt noch was draufrechnen. Vom Aufbau her entscheidet man ja selber über das Gewicht. Rahmen wird das Spindrift schwerer sein aber der Dämpfer ist kürzer. Also tun die sich da nichts, weil das Spindrift nur ca 200 g mehr wiegt.


Hast du bereits Erfahrungen sammeln können mit deinem Spindrift?
Wie fährt es sich? Hoffe du kannst mir davon berichten 
Würde mir ungemein helfen wenn du mir deine ersten Eindrücke vom Bike sagen könntest. Und vielleicht unterschiede die dir aufgefallen sind.

					  Danke schonmal​


----------



## Fun-Master (20. April 2017)

Mathews schrieb:


> Hast du bereits Erfahrungen sammeln können mit deinem Spindrift?
> Wie fährt es sich? Hoffe du kannst mir davon berichten
> Würde mir ungemein helfen wenn du mir deine ersten Eindrücke vom Bike sagen könntest. Und vielleicht unterschiede die dir aufgefallen sind.
> 
> Danke schonmal​


Viel bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber soweit gefällt es mir ganz gut. Das Problem aktuell ist noch, dass mir das 30er Kettenblatt viel zu klein ist, da ich mit dem Fahrrad eher abwärtsorientiert bin. Wenn es schon ein wenig schneller wird, dann kann ich schon gar nicht mehr Gas geben wegen des kleinen Kettenbalttes. Das muss ich erst noch ändern zu einem 36er Kettenblatt bis ich richtig fahren kann. Was ich merke ist, dass es deutlich leichter als mein Sennes ist, was aber an meinem Aufbau liegt. Direkt mit dem Sennes vergleichen ist aber ohnehin schwierig, weil die Aufbauten so verschieden sind. Das wäre wie Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. Sennes 26 Zoll mit Spindrift 27,5 Zoll und Sennes Doppelbrücke mit Spindrift 36er Fox macht einen Vergleich zwischen den beiden Rahmen schon fast unmöglich.


----------



## Sagi (13. Juni 2017)

Die Lager meiner Sennes FR werden allmählich fällig zum tauschen, kann mir jemand einen Auszieher empfehlen ?


----------



## Fun-Master (13. Juni 2017)

Sagi schrieb:


> Die Lager meiner Sennes FR werden allmählich fällig zum tauschen, kann mir jemand einen Auszieher empfehlen ?


Die kann man einfach so rausschlagen. Ich habe da einfach was genommen, was ich hier rumliegen hatte und vom Durchmesser her passte. Dann auf das Lager setzen und rausschlagen. Bei mir saßen die nicht so fest, so dass das so immer gut ging.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (13. Juni 2017)

Die Lager in Kettenstrebe und Wippe bekommt ma sehr einfach mit altbewährter Technik, bestehend aus Gewindestange (oder langem Bolzen), unterschiedlich großen K-Scheiben und Nüssen für die Knarre heraus. Die Hauptlager kann man mit einem Dorn, vorsichtig im Kreis schlagend, heraustreiben. Einen Auszieher braucht man nicht wirklich.


----------



## Sagi (13. Juni 2017)

Danke für die Antworten, hatte mir Alutech auch so bestätigt.


----------



## the_dole (15. Juni 2017)

hallo!
Ich stehe auch gerade vor einem lagerwechsel. welche habt ihr da genommen? enduro, skf, oder alutech"spezial"enduro?

liebe grüße
armin


----------



## hasardeur (16. Juni 2017)

Hauptlager Endurobearings, alle andern FAG (Qualität wie SKF)


----------



## Downhillrider (17. Juni 2017)

Endureo max bearings haben eine höhere Tragzahl und bessere Dichtungen.
Ich würde die verbauen...


----------



## the_dole (17. Juni 2017)

Meint ihr normale Enduro MAX bearings oder die speziellen von alutech? (Sind die überhaupt so speziell, ausser der preis??) 
Hätte sie sonst auf bike24 gefunden.

Vielen Dank an alle für die Antworten


----------



## hasardeur (17. Juni 2017)

Ich habe "normale" hier aus dem Bikemarkt genommen.


----------



## sued893 (21. Juni 2017)

auch wenn mich ein paar Leute hier wahrscheinlich kreuzigen.

ich würde günstige vollkugelige nehmen.

zb. vom https://www.kugellager-express.de

Das ganze macht nie eine komplette Umdrehung und die Welle treibt auch nichts an. sehe fürs Rad nicht den mehrwert von teuren Lagern.

wichtiger ist meiner Meinung nach eher die komplette fettpackung. Meine 4.0 fanes war wohl ohne ausgeliefert hatte die enduro bearings drin die waren als ich sie das erste mal gewartet hatte schon ziemlich eingelaufen. Hab sie dann nochmal gefettet und jetzt ein Jahr später mit einigen Hochdruck Reiniger Anwendungen liefen die echt noch gut. Das hat mich schon erstaunt. Hätte gedacht ich kann die rauswerfen. 

wurde auch nie im Salz gefahren aber das macht glaube ich eh niemand.


----------



## eurasio (30. Juni 2017)

Moin, interessiere mich für ein Sennes FR. Jürgen meinte man kann die vordere Dämpferanlenkung vom Teibun montieren und dann hinten auf 180 mm Federweg gehen. Was denkt Ihr, macht das Sinn?


----------



## hasardeur (30. Juni 2017)

eurasio schrieb:


> Moin, interessiere mich für ein Sennes FR. Jürgen meinte man kann die vordere Dämpferanlenkung vom Teibun montieren und dann hinten auf 180 mm Federweg gehen. Was denkt Ihr, macht das Sinn?



Warum dann keine Fanes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eurasio (1. Juli 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Warum dann keine Fanes?


Die Geo sagt mir mehr zu. (Reach, Kettenstrebenlänge, Lenkwinkel, Sitzwinkel). Bin 1,93 gross und habe dementsprechenden Sattelauszug. Wenn ich ins Fanes eine 180er Gabel baue, wird der Sitzwinkel zu flach. Auserdem vom reach zu kurz.
Die 200 mm machen sich nicht negativ bemerkbar im Verbund mit de 180er Gabel? Kenne es eigtl eher umgekehrt, also vorne mehr Federweg als hinten.


----------



## Sagi (1. Juli 2017)

eurasio schrieb:


> Moin, interessiere mich für ein Sennes FR. Jürgen meinte man kann die vordere Dämpferanlenkung vom Teibun montieren und dann hinten auf 180 mm Federweg gehen. Was denkt Ihr, macht das Sinn?


Wenn Du nicht hauptsächlich DH fährst, macht das schon Sinn, weil es im flacheren Trail eben etwas träger ist



hasardeur schrieb:


> Warum dann keine Fanes?


Hatte eine Fanes 2.0 und ein Sennes 2.0 und für mich ist es ein Riesenunterschied aufgrund der Geo, bei der Fanes hat mich genervt, daß ich immer von hinten getreten hatte und sie war auch ein Stück kürzer (Reach), die Sennes liegt einfach satter und lässt sich für mich besser pedalieren, ist aber wie immer Geschmackssache und am besten ist ausprobieren, die neue Fanes hat sich sicher gebessert


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juli 2017)

eurasio schrieb:


> Die 200 mm machen sich nicht negativ bemerkbar im Verbund mit de 180er Gabel?


Nein, fühlt sich gut an bergab. 
Es lässt sich auch wunderbar kurbeln. 
Nur bei kurzen Wiegetrittsprints ist es natürlich bei weitem nicht so direkt wie ein 160mm-Enduro. 

Heißt: oft hartes Gelände: Sennes FR. 
Eher gemäßigtes und/oder flaches Gelände: lieber was im 160mm-Bereich.


----------



## Mathews (1. Juli 2017)

Das Sennes lässt sich gut aufwärts treten. wenn man auf Forstwegen bleibt. Bei technischen, steilen passagen wirds mit dem Sennes ein wenig schwieriger, da der Hinterbau da doch etwas zu stark anfängt zu schwingen. Ansonsten hat mich das Sennes überrascht wie gut es sich pedalieren lässt.
Aber das Sennes müsste in nächster Zeit auch mit den RS Superdeluxe erhältlich sein. 

Achte aber auf die Rahmengröße, da die Rahmenempfehlungen seitens Alutech doch etwas klein ausfallen (m.M.n)
Am besten einmal probe fahren.


----------



## Janduro (1. Juli 2017)

Vor der gleichen Entscheidung stand ich auch, Sennes 2.0 mit 180mm oder 200mm hinten... Beide Aufnahmen waren vorhanden. Schlussendlich ist es die 200mm Variante mit CC DB Air geworden. Bei ca. 80Kg mit leicht geänderten Base Tune und 2 Spacern harmoniert das sehr gut mit meiner Lyrik, auch auf Tretpassagen.

Sofern ich richtig informiert bin, ist mit dem Teibun Dämpferbock das Einbaumaß 222x63mm (?). Hier ist die Auswahl an Dämpfern auch recht eingeschränkt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juli 2017)

hirnlampe schrieb:


> Beide Aufnahmen waren vorhanden.


Du meinst, du hattest die Wahl zwischen zwei verschiedenen Wippen?

(bei meinem Sennes FR 1.0 hat die Wippe zwei Bohrungen, aber 200mm und 220mm)


----------



## eurasio (1. Juli 2017)

hirnlampe schrieb:


> Sofern ich richtig informiert bin, ist mit dem Teibun Dämpferbock das Einbaumaß 222x63mm (?). Hier ist die Auswahl an Dämpfern auch recht eingeschränkt.



Der Hub müsste doch frei wählbar sein, Einbaulänge muss halt passen.  Dachte an 222x70 mm, was 187 mm Federweg entspricht.


----------



## Janduro (1. Juli 2017)

@FloImSchnee Habe das Sennes 2.0, also nur eine Aufnahme an der Wippe. Den Rahmen habe ich im Bikemarkt mit Teibun Aufnahme erstanden und mir die Originale nachgekauft. 

@eurasio Stimmt, das ist natürlich auch eine Option


----------



## Janduro (1. Juli 2017)

Für den Fall das wir aneinander vorbei reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Juli 2017)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## Bjunior (5. Juli 2017)

RS Superdeluxe wird bald Standard Auswahl bei der Sennes sein, CCDB kostet dann Aufpreis (oder wird mit dem SD billiger).

Die Tofane Kastration hört sich ja interessant an. Meine Sennes FR kommt nächste Woche, sollte sie zumindest. Werde sie erstmal so fahren, aber antesten mag ich das ganze schon.

Edit:

So, nochmal in eigener Sache bzgl. Größe:

Meinereiner ist 183cm hoch, Schrittlänge 85cm. Bisher fahre ich ein 2013er Propain Tyee in L (Reach:440mm; Stack: 591mm; Oberrohr: 596mm; RH: 470mm) und ein 2013er Propain Rage in L (Reach: 432mm; Stack: 594mm; Oberrohr: 596mm; RH: 423mm)

Welche Größe nehme ich nun? Habe (fast blind heraus) ein L bestellt, kann aber noch geändert werden da das Bike erst nächste Woche montiert wird. Fahrprofil ist 40% Bikepark, 30% Endurotouren mit der besseren Hälfte (die mit ihren 170cm super mit dem Tyee in L zurecht kommt) und 30% Freeridetouren durch den Pfälzer Wald/Odenwald.

Bei der Bikewahl bin ich auch ein G16 in S gefahren (das da http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/06/15/bike-der-woche-nicolai-ion-g16-von-ibc-user-guru39/)
und fand es, auf der relativ kurzen Strecke, recht angenehm (Reach: 485mm; Stack: 599mm; Oberrohr: 621mm, RH: 420mm)

Jetzt bin ich leider etwas überfragt. In wie weit kann man die Werte des G16 auf das Sennes übertragen?


----------



## Janduro (6. Juli 2017)

Also ich fahre das Sennes bei 1,80m 88cm SL, mit einem ähnlichen Einsatzgebiet wie du, in M. Fühle mich mit der Größe gut, kleiner dürfte es aber nicht sein. Hängt natürlich auch vom persönlichen Geschmack ab.


----------



## Mathews (6. Juli 2017)

Bjunior schrieb:


> RS Superdeluxe wird bald Standard Auswahl bei der Sennes sein, CCDB kostet dann Aufpreis (oder wird mit dem SD billiger).
> 
> Die Tofane Kastration hört sich ja interessant an. Meine Sennes FR kommt nächste Woche, sollte sie zumindest. Werde sie erstmal so fahren, aber antesten mag ich das ganze schon.
> 
> ...



Ich bin 1,75 groß. Ich Bin Rahmrngröße S und M gefahren.
Als erstes bin ich das S gefahren, dass sich sehr ungewohnt fuhr.  Als ich das M probefuhr hatte ich sofort ein gutes Fahrgefühl und fühlte mich wohl...
Am besten ist natürlich probefahren, da nicht nur die Körperhöhe ausschlaggebend ist welche Rahmengröße sondern auch die Schrittlänge, die Armlänge und individuelle Vorlieben.


----------



## Bjunior (10. Juli 2017)

Danke danke. Hab nun letzten Endes L genommen, solltemüsstedürfte passen. Mittwoch wirds wohl versendet  

Die ~15,6kg mit denen das bike bei cycleholics getestet wurde war ja mit den sackschweren WTB (1,3kg /st.) und Schlauch. In meinem Fall setze ich, wie beim Enduro auch,  auf MM Trailstar vo. und HD Trailstar hi., beides tubeless. Einen zweiten LRS für die Parks mit den dann vorhandenen WTB's wirds wohl auch noch geben. 

Wie hoch dürfte die Gewichtsersparnis ggü. den WTB's denn sein? 900-1000g?


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Juli 2017)

Ja, die Größenordnung stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (11. Juli 2017)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Danke danke. Hab nun letzten Endes L genommen, solltemüsstedürfte passen. Mittwoch wirds wohl versendet
> 
> Die ~15,6kg mit denen das bike bei cycleholics getestet wurde war ja mit den sackschweren WTB (1,3kg /st.) und Schlauch. In meinem Fall setze ich, wie beim Enduro auch,  auf MM Trailstar vo. und HD Trailstar hi., beides tubeless. Einen zweiten LRS für die Parks mit den dann vorhandenen WTB's wirds wohl auch noch geben.
> 
> Wie hoch dürfte die Gewichtsersparnis ggü. den WTB's denn sein? 900-1000g?



Schau mal hier rein... mit wenig Änderungen unter 15 kg (inkl. Procore)

https://gewichte.mtb-news.de/img/e4..._Eigenaufbau_PartlistWeight_57b9bbc36aef7.JPG


----------



## Bjunior (11. Juli 2017)

Die 14 kg will ich knacken mit Alltags LRS, obs nun ein billiger zum Parkballern wird oder nun was exquisiteres für den Alltag (wo dann der vorhandene WTB i29/DT370 für den Park herhalten muss) stellt sich noch raus. Weitere Veränderungen kommen ja auch noch, wird ne lange, spaßige Reise hoffe ich  

Deine Gewichte hören sich aber schonmal sehr gut an  
Sind die Angaben selbst gewogen?


----------



## Bueck (12. Juli 2017)

"...Deine Gewichte hören sich aber schonmal sehr gut an 
Sind die Angaben selbst gewogen?[/QUOTE]

Jep.... alles auf der Digitale Küchenwaage abgelesen ... die passte sogar auf´s Gramm beim Überprüfen mit geeichtem Gewicht.


----------



## rsem (12. Juli 2017)

Sennes fr, auch um etwa 15 kg. Nochmal sauber geputzt, bevor es am Wochenende wieder dreckig wird.


----------



## Bjunior (15. Juli 2017)

Ist angekommen 

Abweichend zur Bestellung hab ich die 2018er Lyrik und DT350 anstatt DT370 Naben bekommen, danke Alutech  

Veränderungen:

Magic Mary tubeless vorne, Hans Dampf tubeless hinten, Hope Floating Disc, Ergon GE1 Griffe, oneUp KeFü. 

Ich bin schwer begeistert von dem Schinken, abwärts kein wirklicher Unterschied zum DH, aufwärts fast ein Enduro. Derart gut hatte ich es mir echt nicht vorgestellt


----------



## tadea nuts (15. Juli 2017)

Sieht super aus!


----------



## Mathews (18. Juli 2017)

So jetzt möchte ich auch mein Sennes FR vorstellen falls es jemanden interessiert 
Der Rahmen hat eine Sonderpulverbeschichtung.

Wie Bjunior, habe ich abweichend zur Bestellung die DT Swiss 350 Naben, WTB KOM I29 Felgen und die neue Lyrik von 2018 verbaut bekommen. Anstatt der Magura MT5 habe ich die MT7. Zudem habe ich eine FUNN Kettenführung verbaut und Mittlerweile die Arcos Flat Pedale verbaut.
Ich fahre noch die original Bereifung. Und bin überrascht wie viel Grip die dinger haben.
Mittlerweile habe ich auf Tubeless umgerüßtet und als schutz die PTN Tire noodle von BSC Shop verbaut die ermöglichen soll mit niedrigen Luftdruck (ca 1,3-1,4bar Liftdruckuftdruck) einen Durchschlagschutz der Felge zu ermöglichen (Bild vor der Montage im Anhang)


----------



## Bjunior (22. Juli 2017)

Sagt mal, sind bei der Sennes eigentlich Innenhülsen verbaut? 
Nachher wechsle ich die Bremse, dazu muss natürlich ne neue Leitung durch den Rahmen. Klappt das ohne Gefummel?


----------



## Janduro (22. Juli 2017)

Nein, ist ohne Innenhülsen. Happy fummeln


----------



## Bjunior (22. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (22. Juli 2017)

Tüddel doch einfach die neue an die alte Leitung oder, falls der Banjo stört, eine Zughilfe, beispielsweise einen Schaltzug mit der alten Leitung durchziehen und dann damit die neue Leitung. Gefummel ist es nur, wenn noch keine Leitung verlegt ist.


----------



## Bjunior (22. Juli 2017)

Das war so in etwa meine Idee. Ein Pin rein, etwas Panzertape rum und durch damit. Ich berichte


----------



## Janduro (22. Juli 2017)

Eine dünne Schraube als Leitungsverbinder geht auch einwandfrei.


----------



## Bjunior (22. Juli 2017)

Operation geglückt. 

Merke: Sennes und Hope Stahlflex ist seeeehr unlustig


----------



## Bang87 (25. Juli 2017)

Morgen, hätte jemand Interesse an IGUS Gleitlagern und Anlaufscheiben für Sennes 1.0 oder Fanes 3.0?
Bestelle direkt bei IGUS, je mehr man abnimmt, um so günstiger wird es...


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juli 2017)

Ich wäre dabei, wenn der Preis passt.


----------



## Bang87 (25. Juli 2017)

ab 10 Stück
Anlaufscheibe 1,45
Gleitlager 2,00
+ bisschen Versand
ab 25 wirds nochmal günstiger


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juli 2017)

Also etwa 50% von dem, was Alutech aufruft. Ich muss mal nachsehen, was ich noch liegen habe, dann sage ich, wie viel ich nehme.


----------



## PeterTheo (7. August 2017)

Hallo, hab 2 SennesFr, beide mit e.13 TRS+ boot Kurbel und diesem APS Ring zur Einstellung des Lagerspiels. Eigentlich eine gute Sache, aber nun ist es so das an beiden Rädern die Kurbel schwergängig dreht, in beide Richtungen. APS leicht lösen = alles wieder gut. Aber das kann es ja nicht sein.

Hat jemand die gleichen Probleme und wie gelöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManiacMille (7. August 2017)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Hallo, hab 2 SennesFr, beide mit e.13 TRS+ boom Kurbel und diesem APS Ring zur Einstellung des Lagerspiels. Eigentlich eine gute Sache, aber nun ist es so das an beiden Rädern die Kurbel schwergängig dreht, in beide Richtungen. APS leicht lösen = alles wieder gut. Aber das kann es ja nicht sein.
> 
> Hat jemand die gleichen Probleme und wie gelöst?


Ich habe das gleiche Problem und würde mich über eine Lösung auch sehr freuen. Ich glaube das es was mit dreck zu tun hat der in diesen kleinen Spalt eindringt. Bei feuchten Bedingungen, passiert es bei mir eher und häufiger. Heute bei trockenen Bedingungen in Saalbach keine Probleme. Gestern war ich bei Regen irgendwann nur noch genervt weil pedalieren fast unmöglich. 3 Kurbelumdrehungen vorwärts, ein rückwärts. Supernervig. 
Hoffentlich hat jemand ne Idee.
Ansonsten geiles Bike


----------



## Dennis32 (8. August 2017)

Hi Leute,
ich habe mal eine Frage und denke das ihr eine Antwort habt.

Ich möchte mir ein Sennes DH Bike mit 26 Zoll aufbauen. (Teile alle vorhanden/ reiner Rahmentausch)


Im Bikemarkt findet man DH und FR Bikes.
Unterscheiden sich diese lediglich im Aufbau, oder auch in der Geometrie?


Danke.


----------



## Mathews (8. August 2017)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich habe mal eine Frage und denke das ihr eine Antwort habt.
> 
> Ich möchte mir ein Sennes DH Bike mit 26 Zoll aufbauen. (Teile alle vorhanden/ reiner Rahmentausch)
> ...


Diese unterscheiden sich lediglich in Aufbau.


----------



## Dennis32 (8. August 2017)

Okay, danke.

Ich war nur irritiert, da bei diesen beiden Anzeigen unterschiedliche Federwege stehen.

Aber das ist dann wohl einfach eine falsche Angabe.

Dämpfer 240mm und Federweg verstellbar 200mm / 220mm ist dann richtig, oder?

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/940287-alutech-sennes-m

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/987939-alutech-sennes-fr


----------



## Mathews (8. August 2017)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Okay, danke.
> 
> Ich war nur irritiert, da bei diesen beiden Anzeigen unterschiedliche Federwege stehen.
> 
> ...


Beim Sennes 1.0 kann man den Federweg am hinterbau verstellen. Beim Sennes 2.0 nicht. Hat aber nichts damit zu tun ob man das FR hat oder das DH.


----------



## Bjunior (8. August 2017)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich habe mal eine Frage und denke das ihr eine Antwort habt.
> 
> Ich möchte mir ein Sennes DH Bike mit 26 Zoll aufbauen. (Teile alle vorhanden/ reiner Rahmentausch)
> ...



Bei 26" sollte es auch eine Sennes 1.0 sein. Die 2.0 ist angepasst auf 650b.

Auch den CCDB mit Climbswitch kann ich dazu wärmstens empfehlen, der macht das bergauf pedalieren unfassbar erträglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (8. August 2017)

Ah, okay. 

Also handelt es sich bei dem einen Link (raw) um ein Sennes 1 (200 oder 220 Federweg) 

und bei dem anderen (schwarz/gelb) (190 Federweg) um ein Sennes 2?

Wird das Sennes 2 mit 26 schlecht sein??


----------



## Mathews (8. August 2017)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ah, okay.
> 
> Also handelt es sich bei dem einen Link (raw) um ein Sennes 1 (200 oder 220 Federweg)
> 
> ...


Der Rahmen ist für 27,5 zoll ausgelegt. Wenn du 26“ fährst, wirst du vor allem  mit einen zu tiefen Tretlager Probleme haben.


----------



## hasardeur (8. August 2017)

Wenn er es als reinen DHer aufbaut, wird das tiefe Tretlager nicht so arg schlimm werden.


----------



## Alumini (8. August 2017)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Hat jemand die gleichen Probleme und wie gelöst?


Ich verstehe das "Problem" gar nicht. Festdrehen, bis schwergängig (= Lager verspannt), minimal zurückdrehen. Fertig. Ich fahre so seit einem Jahr und habe mir ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, was daran falsch oder problematisch sein soll.


----------



## speedfreak8484 (8. August 2017)

Fahr Grad den sennes 2 mit altmodisch 26.das tretlager ist in der Tat auf ordentlichen steinfeldern,wenn man nicht überfliegt, oder div.absätzen,wenn bissl langsamer bist etwas tief.dazu 170mm kurbel.ist aber bei mir persönlich nicht so wild,bin immer nur mit dem Taco der kefü aufgesetzt,wenn auch nich recht dezent.
Aber mit steigender streckenkenntnis und höherer Geschwindigkeit kaum noch Problemchen. Im gegenteil.
Passt schon sehr gut der rahmen.teststrecke war bozi dar,die dh.sehr zu empfehlen. Ist nicht so glattgefegt.
Zudem ist das Rad sehr geräumig in m bei 184 aber ohne wie eine streckbank zu wirken.aber Touren wollt ich trotz des steilen sitzwinkel nicht zwingend damit fahren..


----------



## Bjunior (9. August 2017)

speedfreak8484 schrieb:


> ...... aber Touren wollt ich trotz des steilen sitzwinkel nicht zwingend damit fahren..



Ist das bezogen auf 26" in Verbindung mit der Sennes oder allgemein Touren fahren damit?


----------



## speedfreak8484 (9. August 2017)

Allgemein auf diese Art von bike.wobei du für einen dh bzw Fr schon recht effektiv unterwegs bist.
Hab mir heut doch mal den Spass gemacht ein paar km mit fahren.ging besser als gedacht.du trittst nicht so sehr von hinten.aber es ist halt im dh Setup immer zäh..hat mich trotzdemverwundert dass es recht flüssig lief.fahre sonst ein stumpi mit 1.4 kg LRS usw.daher verwöhnt was vortriebangeht..


----------



## PeterTheo (10. August 2017)

Alumini schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das "Problem" gar nicht. Festdrehen, bis schwergängig (= Lager verspannt), minimal zurückdrehen. Fertig. Ich fahre so seit einem Jahr und habe mir ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, was daran falsch oder problematisch sein soll.



nix, nur die Kurbel dreht sich nicht mehr. Beim 1. Rad APS leicht gelöst und wieder handfest (Lager verspannt), alles wieder gut. Beim 2. Rad APS fest, so fest das es nicht zu lösen war. Warum so fest? Ich weiss es nicht, habe mir wie du keine Gedanken dazu gemacht. Also Kurbel demontiert mit e.13 Ausziehen, um APS gängig zu bekommen. Resultat, Kurbel kaputt, da nicht abgezogen, sondern Gewinde aus der Kurbel rausgezogen.  MIST.

Mail an e.13, ...ich bekomme eine neue Kurbel+APS, das darf nicht sein, auch nicht der wahrscheinlich defekte APS.... ist nur leider z.Zt. nicht lieferbar. ..

Sehr kulant, Danke e.13, jetzt heisst es warten....


----------



## MarcellKueppers (10. August 2017)

Bei der e 13 Kurbel hatte ich auch Probleme mit dem APS. Kontrolliert mal das Tretlager, das war bei mir lose. Wieder richtig angezogen und keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## PeterTheo (10. August 2017)

MarcellKueppers schrieb:


> Bei der e 13 Kurbel hatte ich auch Probleme mit dem APS. Kontrolliert mal das Tretlager, das war bei mir lose. Wieder richtig angezogen und keine Probleme mehr.


Danke, ich werde es versuchen. Aber die Kurbel ist hin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManiacMille (17. August 2017)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> nix, nur die Kurbel dreht sich nicht mehr. Beim 1. Rad APS leicht gelöst und wieder handfest (Lager verspannt), alles wieder gut. Beim 2. Rad APS fest, so fest das es nicht zu lösen war. Warum so fest? Ich weiss es nicht, habe mir wie du keine Gedanken dazu gemacht. Also Kurbel demontiert mit e.13 Ausziehen, um APS gängig zu bekommen. Resultat, Kurbel kaputt, da nicht abgezogen, sondern Gewinde aus der Kurbel rausgezogen.  MIST.
> 
> Mail an e.13, ...ich bekomme eine neue Kurbel+APS, das darf nicht sein, auch nicht der wahrscheinlich defekte APS.... ist nur leider z.Zt. nicht lieferbar. ..
> 
> Sehr kulant, Danke e.13, jetzt heisst es warten....


Magst du mir deine Ansprechpartner ner e13 nennen? Ich hab heute in Serfaus genau das gleiche erlebt und gerade da angerufen. O-Ton "noch nie gehört". Super bin im Urlaub und das wars es jetzt. Ich bin begeistert. Danke Dir schonmal.


----------



## PeterTheo (17. August 2017)

ManiacMille schrieb:


> Magst du mir deine Ansprechpartner ner e13 nennen? Ich hab heute in Serfaus genau das gleiche erlebt und gerade da angerufen. O-Ton "noch nie gehört". Super bin im Urlaub und das wars es jetzt. Ich bin begeistert. Danke Dir schonmal.



Ich habe eine Mail an: 
[email protected]
gesendet. Lief sehr kulant.


----------



## ManiacMille (17. August 2017)

Ok, Danke dann werde ich das mal versuchen. Wenn ich wieder in der Heimat bin.


----------



## w10Tester (29. August 2017)

w10Tester schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich das Propain Spindrift, dass gibt es aber leider nur in L.
> Jetzt habe ich mir die Geo-Daten des Fanes XL und Sennes XL angeschaut, bin mir aber nicht sicher welche besser zu mir passen bei 1,93m mit SL 95. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


Habe im Fanes Thread schon angefragt. Vielleicht hättet ihr hier auch paar Empfehlungen?


----------



## PeterTheo (29. August 2017)

w10Tester schrieb:


> Habe im Fanes Thread schon angefragt. Vielleicht hättet ihr hier auch paar Empfehlungen?



Ich bin 1,96m bei 97cm Schrittlänge, also mir war das Propain zu klein, ich fahr ein SennesFr in XL, mit 170 Reverb und 35mm Vorbau, Lenker hat alerdings 40 mm Rise. Passt super das Rad, lang und tief.


----------



## Bjunior (25. September 2017)

So langsam würde ich meine Sennes als fahrbar betitteln, hat sich auch etwas getan ggü. der Serie:




 

 

 

*Rahmen:* Sennes L Raw mit Tofane Dämpferaufnahme 
*Laufräder:* DT 350 mit WTB i29
*Schaltung:* Sram X1 11 fach
*Innenlager:* e13
*Trigger:* Sram X01
*Kurbel:* e13 TRS+ 175mm 
*Kettenführung:* OneUp Components Bashguide
*Pedale: *NC-17 Suppin 3 S-Pro
*Reifen: *Schwalbe MM Trail Star Evo/Schwalbe HD Trail Star Evo tubeless
*Bremsen:* Hope Tech 3 V4 203/180
*Federgabel:* RS Lyrik RCT3 Boost 180mm
*Dämpfer: *RS Vivid Coil 222x70 mit 450er Feder
*Lenker:* Race Face Atlas 785mm, 32mm Rise
*Griffe:* Ergon GD1
*Steuersatz:* Cane Creek 40
*Sattel: *Ergon SME3-S
*Sattelklemme:* Hope
*Kassette: *e13 9-46
*Sattelstütze:* Bikeyoke Revive 160mm mit Bikeyoke Triggy
*Vorbau: *Kore 35mm

Der Umbau von 204mm auf 187mm war definitiv eine gute Entscheidung, gefällt mir so besser. Auch der Wechsel des Dämpfers..... Stahl ist nunmal Stahl  (und wird dann Titan, sobald ich mich für ne Härte entschieden hab)
Ob die Gabel auch ein Stahlfederupdate bekommt oder ich sie ggf. doch gegen eine Boxxer Team ersetze steht noch in den Sternen. 

Mit was ich gar nicht zurecht kam war die sehr tiefe Front. In Verbindung mit dem langen Radstand (die Radstandverstellung merkt man deutlich) und glich das dem Ritt auf der Kanonenkugel. 

Ansonsten das perfekte Rad für Meinereiner


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. September 2017)

Feine Sache!

Kann die Gabel mit dem Hinterbau mithalten?


----------



## Bjunior (25. September 2017)

Ja, das schon, aber gefallen will sie mir einfach nicht. Die Dämpfungsperformance an sich ist super, war sie auch schon bei meiner Boxxer mit Charger 1. Da allerdings bin ich Stahlfeder gefahren und war damit schon wunschlos glücklich. Da ich die Lyrik ohnehin immer offen fahre gibt es auch eig. keinen Bedarf von der neuen Charger 2 Kartusche.

Gäbe es doch nur eine 650b Totem, ich wäre so dermaßen glücklich... 

Wieso die Frage?


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. September 2017)

Danke -- nur aus Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (29. September 2017)

Bin mit meiner 180er Lyrik an der Sennes FR (2.0) auch zufrieden, bzw. habe keinen direkten Vergleich, um anderes festzustellen. Am WE habe ich einen anderen Sennes-Fahrer in Fiss getroffen, der die AWK verbaut hatte und sehr begeistert war (sei jetzt anfangs sehr sensibel, aber nun stabil in der Mitte, etc.. Im Grunde das, was man hier im Forum auch immer dazu liest  ). Gibt's hier weitere Erfahrungen mit dem Setup?


----------



## hasardeur (29. September 2017)

Was willst Du hören? Es gibt ein Lager der AWK-Fans und eines der -Gegener. Entsprechende Kommentare wirst Du bekommen.

Wer dauernd im Race-Mode unterwegs ist, braucht nicht unbedingt die AWK. Solche Fahrer fahren mit sehr wenig SAG, ohne Spacer und damit wenig Progression. Wer eher langsamer unterwegs ist, dem hilft die AWK sehr, weil sie die Kennlinie abflacht und die Gabel damit höher im Federweg stehen läßt. Zudem wird die Rückstellkraft größer. Alles Effekte der flacheren Kennlinie. Man kann somit auch mehr SAG fahren, was die Gabel letztlich sensibler macht. All das kann man theoretisch erklären und ist im AWK-Thread viele Male Vormund zurück diskutiert worden.

Besser wäre es gewesen, Du hättest die Chance genutzt und die AWK selbst probiert. Seit ich die AWK in meiner Pike habe, würde ich die nur noch gegen eine Coil-Cartusche z.B. Von CR Conception tauschen.


----------



## PeterTheo (29. September 2017)

So ist das. Wenn du bergrunter Gas gibst, alle Token raus, recht straff abgestimmt, wenig druckstufe, dann ist die "normale" Lyrik super. So geht es mir (98kg) auf meiner Sennes FR. Sensibel am Anfang, in der Mitte viel Rückmeldung vom Trail, nutze dem Federweg bei 28% sag fast aus, seltene Durchschläge.  Mir gefällt das Teil so am besten. Alle paar Wochen kleiner Service und gut ist.


----------



## Bjunior (29. September 2017)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ......würde ich die nur noch gegen eine Coil-Cartusche z.B. Von CR Conception tauschen.



Jawohl


----------



## The_Riddler (12. November 2017)

Hi,

falls jemand ein Sennens FR 2.0 Ltd für die kommende Saison sucht wird hier fündig.

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...rb-sram-1x11-mt5-ergon-sattel-top-ausstattung

Viele Grüße


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (15. November 2017)

Bjunior schrieb:


> So langsam würde ich meine Sennes als fahrbar betitteln, hat sich auch etwas getan ggü. der Serie:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 647343 Anhang anzeigen 647344
> Anhang anzeigen 647345
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-Kerpen (15. November 2017)

Wollte mal mein Bike hier Posten. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Bis auf die Federgabel die läuft noch nicht ganz so gut. Dafür ist das Heck erste Sahne mit dem x2


----------



## hasardeur (15. November 2017)

Alex-Kerpen schrieb:


> Wollte mal mein Bike hier Posten. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Bis auf die Federgabel die läuft noch nicht ganz so gut. Dafür ist das Heck erste Sahne mit dem x2



Das könnte auch einfach DAS Problem der Fanes/Sennes etc. sein. Der Hinterbau läuft so satt und feinfühlig, da kommt keine (Luft-)Gabel mit.


----------



## freeflohrider (15. November 2017)

Bin meine Fanes 4.0 zum Schluss mit einer Lyrik und Fastumbau gefahren was recht gut harmoniert hat. In den nächsten Wochen bestelle ich mir einen Sennesrahmen und bau ihn als Freerider mit Lyrik und SuperDeluxe auf. Bin gespannt wie es sich da ausgeht


----------



## PeterTheo (17. November 2017)

Hab 2 Sennes FR, bin ganz zufrieden damit, nur stört es mich das an beiden Rädern die Hauptlager nach 1 Saison durch sind. Da hielten die der Fanes 3.0 mit 08/15 Lagern länger. Warum ist das so, wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## freeflohrider (17. November 2017)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Hab 2 Sennes FR, bin ganz zufrieden damit, nur stört es mich das an beiden Rädern die Hauptlager nach 1 Saison durch sind. Da hielten die der Fanes 3.0 mit 08/15 Lagern länger. Warum ist das so, wie sieht das bei euch aus?


Kann dir in den nächsten Wochen mehr dazu sagen, wenn ich meine Sennes DH (28 Bikeparktage) mal komplett zerlege.


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. November 2017)

Sennes FR, gekauft Oktober 2014, 80kg Körpergewicht, ca. 50 Touren und 5-10 Parktage pro Jahr und noch die ersten Lager, die auch noch sauber laufen.

Selten geputzt, nie mit Hochdruckreiniger.


Hast du wirklich ZWEI Sennes FR?


----------



## PeterTheo (17. November 2017)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Sennes FR, gekauft Oktober 2014, 80kg Körpergewicht, ca. 50 Touren und 5-10 Parktage pro Jahr und noch die ersten Lager, die auch noch sauber laufen.
> 
> Selten geputzt, nie mit Hochdruckreiniger.
> 
> ...


Dann hast du Glück. Nutzte auch nur Bürste, Muc Off und Schlauch, 1. Rad (meine Frau hat 55kg) war als erstes dran mit Lager tausch (bis jetzt nur Hauptlager und untere Dämpfer Aufnahme. Bei meinem, ich 95kg, 3 Woche später.

Fahren viel Hometrails, Matsch, Wurzeln und Waldboden, Park, und im Sommer sowas wie Coast Trail, Nahranch am Gardasee. 2000km und 90tsd. Höhenmeter

Wie gesagt, gleiche Programm mit den Fanes, da war die Haltbarkeit wie bei dir beschrieben. 

Naja, vielleicht habe wir "Montags" Lager erwischt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. November 2017)

Hmm ja, vor allem bei deiner leichten Frau ungewöhnlich, und ärgerlich.


----------



## PeterTheo (17. November 2017)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Hmm ja, vor allem bei deiner leichten Frau ungewöhnlich, und ärgerlich.


 eben darum wundere ich mich und naja ärgern kann ich nicht sagen, Lager tausch ist ja fix gemacht, aber irgendwie hatte ich mir das "verbessert" vorgestellt.


----------



## Bjunior (17. November 2017)

Alex-Kerpen schrieb:


> Wollte mal mein Bike hier Posten. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Bis auf die Federgabel die läuft noch nicht ganz so gut. Dafür ist das Heck erste Sahne mit dem x2



Schick, wenn auch für meinen Geschmack etwas zu grell 
Ist das orangene gepulvert oder nur aufgeklebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (20. November 2017)

e. 13 Kurbel Problem die 2. 

neue Kurbel von e.13 bekommen, super, alles montiert wie beschrieben, bzw. vom Service erklärt bekommen. Aber der APS Einsteller löst sich immer! 
Mit lockerer Kurbel zu fahren ist Mist. 

Auch nach wiederholtem demontieren, reinigen, nach Anleitung / Video / ... alles wieder montieren, eine Runde im Garten, APS lose. Ca. 1-2 mm axiales Spiel. Das System ist doch Käse...

Wie löst ihr das Problem / bzw. was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Hen_Ren (20. November 2017)

Hat die Kante vom Sicherungsring genug Vorspannung und ist auf der richtigen Seite des APS-Einstellers? Mein APS-Einsteller sitzt durch nicht vorhandenem Fett im Plastikgewinde super sicher, sofern das Lagerspiel eingestellt ist.


----------



## PeterTheo (20. November 2017)

Hen_Ren schrieb:


> Hat die Kante vom Sicherungsring genug Vorspannung und ist auf der richtigen Seite des APS-Einstellers? Mein APS-Einsteller sitzt durch nicht vorhandenem Fett im Plastikgewinde super sicher, sofern das Lagerspiel eingestellt ist.


 Das würde bedeuten, das ich zuviel Fett verwendet habe. Lt. Anleitung ist etwas zu verwenden:

8) Apply light grease to the APS metal washer(8b) and threaded surfaces
of the plastic APS adjuster(8c& 8d). Install APS adjuster onto non-drive
arm spring first, ensuring that the tang is outward. Next, slip the threaded
portion of the adjuster over the arm and thread together.

Und du hast kein Fett auf dem APS?

P.s. ja APS ist richtig montiert. Metallseite drückt mit Feder gegen den Plastikring.


----------



## Hen_Ren (20. November 2017)

Ich erinnere mich, ein wenig Fett habe ich auch draufgetragen. Es soll ja nur so leicht gängig sein, dass man es gerade so verstellen kann. Dreck etc. sorgt dann schon dafür, dass Reibung genügend vorhanden ist. :-D Aber an sich müsste die Kante im Sicherungsring schon genug Halt bieten, dass sich der APS-Adjuster nicht von selbst verstellt, kannst du die weiter vorspannen?. Vll liegt doch ein anderes Problem vor, dass ich so nicht erkenne?


----------



## PeterTheo (20. November 2017)

Hen_Ren schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich, ein wenig Fett habe ich auch draufgetragen. Es soll ja nur so leicht gängig sein, dass man es gerade so verstellen kann. Dreck etc. sorgt dann schon dafür, dass Reibung genügend vorhanden ist. :-D Aber an sich müsste die Kante im Sicherungsring schon genug Halt bieten, dass sich der APS-Adjuster nicht von selbst verstellt, kannst du die weiter vorspannen?. Vll liegt doch ein anderes Problem vor, dass ich so nicht erkenne?


 Weiter vorspannen hat zu Folge das sich die Kurbel nicht mehr drehen lässt / bzw. schwer. Ich werde mal alles entfetten, hoffe es hilft.


----------



## Hen_Ren (20. November 2017)

Nein ich mein die Metallkante im Sicherungsring! Die sorgt nur dafür, dass sich der APS-Adjuster ncht verdrehen kann, da die Kante in die Wellen auf einer Seite des APS-Adjusters drückt. Die sollte auf keinen Fall dafür sorgen, dass sich die Kurbel nicht mehr drehen kann. Irgend was ist faul... kannst du ein Foto davon machen?


----------



## PeterTheo (20. November 2017)

Hen_Ren schrieb:


> Nein ich mein die Metallkante im Sicherungsring! Die sorgt nur dafür, dass sich der APS-Adjuster ncht verdrehen kann, da die Kante in die Wellen auf einer Seite des APS-Adjusters drückt. Die sollte auf keinen Fall dafür sorgen, dass sich die Kurbel nicht mehr drehen kann. Irgend was ist faul... kannst du ein Foto davon machen?


Ich mal mal ein Foto.


----------



## PeterTheo (21. November 2017)

Fotos:


----------



## PeterTheo (21. November 2017)

Hen_Ren schrieb:


> Nein ich mein die Metallkante im Sicherungsring! Die sorgt nur dafür, dass sich der APS-Adjuster ncht verdrehen kann, da die Kante in die Wellen auf einer Seite des APS-Adjusters drückt. Die sollte auf keinen Fall dafür sorgen, dass sich die Kurbel nicht mehr drehen kann. Irgend was ist faul... kannst du ein Foto davon machen?


Fotos gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcellKueppers (21. November 2017)

Kannst noch das "Bearing Shield" (Abdeckung der Kugellager am Innenlager, das muss sich mit drehen) kontrollieren.


----------



## PeterTheo (21. November 2017)

MarcellKueppers schrieb:


> Kannst noch das "Bearing Shield" (Abdeckung der Kugellager am Innenlager, das muss sich mit drehen) kontrollieren.



Die Abdeckung ist aus einem recht weichem Gummi und dreht sich nicht.


----------



## MarcellKueppers (21. November 2017)

Ich hab nur ein altes e 13 Innenlager, da war ne Plastikabdeckung drüber, welche sich mitdreht. Nach meinem Verständnis muss es sich drehen können da sich sonst der Adjuster halt los bzw festdreht (beim treten). Mach bitte mal ein Foto vom Innenlager.


----------



## PeterTheo (21. November 2017)

MarcellKueppers schrieb:


> Ich hab nur ein altes e 13 Innenlager, da war ne Plastikabdeckung drüber, welche sich mitdreht. Nach meinem Verständnis muss es sich drehen können da sich sonst der Adjuster halt los bzw festdreht (beim treten). Mach bitte mal ein Foto vom Innenlager.


Hört sich logisch an, ich habe e.13 dazu angeschrieben, mal gucken was die dazu sagen. Foto folgt.


----------



## stolennick (4. Januar 2018)

Sagt mal, liebe Sennes Freunde: Habt ihr irgendwo eine Drehmomenttabelle für die Schrauben vom Sennes dazubekommen? Ich hab mal bei Alutech gefragt, da wurde mir 16 nm für die Dämpferschrauben geraten. Was an der Umlenkwippe ja sicher machbar ist, aber bei dem vorderen Bolzen?

Edith sagt: Abgerissen... Naja, auf ein Neues, vielleicht kommt ja noch ein Retter mit Tabelle


----------



## hasardeur (5. Januar 2018)

10-12 Nm für die Schrauben an Dämpfer und Wippe, je nach Durchmesser und Material. Locktite nicht vergessen.

http://www.schrauben-normen.de/anziehmomente.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-Kerpen (5. Januar 2018)

Guckst du hier. Ist richtig


----------



## stolennick (5. Januar 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> 10-12 Nm für die Schrauben an Dämpfer und Wippe, je nach Durchmesser und Material. Locktite nicht vergessen.
> 
> http://www.schrauben-normen.de/anziehmomente.html





Alex-Kerpen schrieb:


> Guckst du hier. Ist richtig




 Vielen Dank meine Herren  Neue Schraube ist geordert


----------



## hasardeur (5. Januar 2018)

Die 10-12 Nm waren von der Fanes 3.0. Interessant, wie sehr die Werte zur Sennes abweichen. Am interessantesten finde ich aber die mittlerweile 30 Nm am Hauptlager.


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (5. Januar 2018)




----------



## freeflohrider (5. Januar 2018)

Alex-Kerpen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 682620


Schönes Teil. 
Muss auch mal ein Foto von meiner machen. Der Aufbau ist diese Woche fertig geworden


----------



## freeflohrider (8. Januar 2018)

So meine frisch aufgebaute Sennes FR:

*Rahmen:* Sennes M in leuchtorange
*Laufräder:* Hope Pro 4 Tech 35W

*Schaltung:* Shimano 11fach + OneUp (11-50)

*Innenlager:* Shimano XT

*Trigger:* Shimano 11fach

*Kurbel:* Shimano XT 170mm

*Pedale: *OneUp Aluminium

*Reifen: *High Roller II wird noch geändert zu DHR WT

*Bremsen:* Hope Tech 3 V4 203/203
*Federgabel:* RS Lyrik + Fast 3Way Kit

*Dämpfer: *RS Super Deluxe RCT (250x75)

*Lenker:* Spank Spike 777

*Griffe:* Ergon 

*Steuersatz:* Cane Creek 40
*Sattel: *Ergon SME3-M
*Sattelklemme:* Hope
*Kassette: *Shiamno XT 11-46 + OneUp 50

*Sattelstütze:* Bikeyoke Revive 160mm mit Bikeyoke Triggy
*Vorbau: *Spank Spike 50mm


----------



## Bjunior (8. Januar 2018)

Welchen Hub hat der Dämpfer denn?


----------



## freeflohrider (8. Januar 2018)

Das ist ein metrischer Dämpfer mit 250x75


----------



## Bjunior (8. Januar 2018)

Ah, also auch ~200mm. Danke.


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (8. Januar 2018)

Sehr cool. Ich verkaufe meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-Kerpen (8. Januar 2018)

Also zu verkaufen steht es für 3300euro mit allen Rechnungen usw


----------



## Bjunior (8. Januar 2018)

Wurde mir bei ebay Kleinanzeigen schon vorgeschlagen. Darf man fragen wieso?


----------



## The_Riddler (9. Januar 2018)

Ich hab auch noch ein Sennes FR 2.0 LTD Edition abzugeben. 2790,-€ Die Gabel kommt frisch vom Service.

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...rb-sram-1x11-mt5-ergon-sattel-top-ausstattung


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (10. Januar 2018)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Wurde mir bei ebay Kleinanzeigen schon vorgeschlagen. Darf man fragen wieso?



Eigentlich ein perfektes Bike aber ich möchte wieder einen rein rassigen Downhiller haben. Bin mit dem Bike Nur 2mal Berg auf gefahren  und dafür ist es echt zu schade!


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (10. Januar 2018)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Wurde mir bei ebay Kleinanzeigen schon vorgeschlagen. Darf man fragen wieso?



Also wenn du interesse hast meld dich gerne der Preis ist VHB. Habe alle Rechnungen usw! Der Dämpfer ist ganz neu!


----------



## freeflohrider (10. Januar 2018)

Alex-Kerpen schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein perfektes Bike aber ich möchte wieder einen rein rassigen Downhiller haben. Bin mit dem Bike Nur 2mal Berg auf gefahren  und dafür ist es echt zu schade!


Packe einfach eine Doppelbrücke dran. Ich habe auch noch eine Seines DH
Die FR nutze ich sobald es keinen Lift gibt


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (10. Januar 2018)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Packe einfach eine Doppelbrücke dran. Ich habe auch noch eine Seines DH
> Die FR nutze ich sobald es keinen Lift gibt



Ja das hatte ich auch so überlegt aber dafür finde ich persönlich hat es es mir eine schlechtere Performance wie mein altes Solid strike. Deswegen verkaufen und wieder strike fahrem


----------



## freeflohrider (10. Januar 2018)

Alex-Kerpen schrieb:


> Ja das hatte ich auch so überlegt aber dafür finde ich persönlich hat es es mir eine schlechtere Performance wie mein altes Solid strike. Deswegen verkaufen und wieder strike fahrem


Kann es dir noch nicht ganz vergleichen. Fahre die Sennes mit einer Dorado mir IRT und einem Vivid Air und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings müsstest du dann einiges umbauen.


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (10. Januar 2018)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Kann es dir noch nicht ganz vergleichen. Fahre die Sennes mit einer Dorado mir IRT und einem Vivid Air und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings müsstest du dann einiges umbauen.


Hast du mal ein bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjunior (10. Januar 2018)

Alex-Kerpen schrieb:


> Also wenn du interesse hast meld dich gerne der Preis ist VHB. Habe alle Rechnungen usw! Der Dämpfer ist ganz neu!



Da kann ich ja auch mein eigenes Sennes nehmen 
Meins läuft momentan auf Singlespeed und wird nur im Park benutzt. Bei aktuell 14.2 KG (mit Stahlfederdämpfer und ohne wirkliche Leichtbauteile) ist es auch perfekt dafür. 

Abgesehen davon ist der Preis sehr, sehr stolz.


----------



## freeflohrider (10. Januar 2018)

Alex-Kerpen schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein bild


So sieht sie bei mir in der DH-Version aus. Funktioniert einfach super, weshalb ich meine Fanes 4.0 durch eine Sennes FR ersetzt habe.


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (10. Januar 2018)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> So sieht sie bei mir in der DH-Version aus. Funktioniert einfach super, weshalb ich meine Fanes 4.0 durch eine Sennes FR ersetzt habe.



Sehr cool (nur die Dorado ich hasse sie  geile gabel bin sie 2jahre gefahren aber soviel Ärger usw) hast du es lackieren lassen schwarz Matt? Oder pulverbeschichtung? Weil das wäre sonst plan B. Schwarz lackieren und boxxer wc rein


----------



## rsem (10. Januar 2018)

Im aktuellen Aufbau.


----------



## freeflohrider (10. Januar 2018)

Alex-Kerpen schrieb:


> Sehr cool (nur die Dorado ich hasse sie  geile gabel bin sie 2jahre gefahren aber soviel Ärger usw) hast du es lackieren lassen schwarz Matt? Oder pulverbeschichtung? Weil das wäre sonst plan B. Schwarz lackieren und boxxer wc rein


Den Rahmen habe ich bei Alutech in schwarz eloxiert gekauft. Habe die Dorado seit 3 Jahren und habe echt keine Probleme. Einen großen Service im Jahr und gut ist es


----------



## freeflohrider (10. Januar 2018)

rsem schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Aufbau.


Schickes Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-Kerpen (10. Januar 2018)

rsem schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Aufbau.


Warst du nicht in Sölden? Dieses Jahr in den Sommerferien


----------



## rsem (10. Januar 2018)

Alex-Kerpen schrieb:


> Warst du nicht in Sölden? Dieses Jahr in den Sommerferien


Ja, da war ich....


----------



## w10Tester (16. Januar 2018)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> So sieht sie bei mir in der DH-Version aus. Funktioniert einfach super, weshalb ich meine Fanes 4.0 durch eine Sennes FR ersetzt habe.


Hab ich richtig gesehen das du ein Sennes FR und ein Sennes DH hast?


----------



## freeflohrider (16. Januar 2018)

w10Tester schrieb:


> Hab ich richtig gesehen das du ein Sennes FR und ein Sennes DH hast?


Ja, habe mein Enduro durch eine Sennes Fr ersetzt und nutze das Bike sobald es keinen Lift oder Shuttle gibt


----------



## Schuffa87 (17. Januar 2018)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Ja, habe mein Enduro durch eine Sennes Fr ersetzt und nutze das Bike sobald es keinen Lift oder Shuttle gibt



Ist das nicht der gleiche Rahmen?! Nur andere Anbauteile?


----------



## freeflohrider (17. Januar 2018)

Ist es. Habe mich dazu entschieden, weil mir die Geo gut passt und ich noch ein Bike gesucht habe, dass ich auch bergauf gut treten kann. Erst hatte ich das Propain Spindrift im Blick, habe mich aber dann doch für die Sennes als Freerideaufbau entschieden.


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (17. Januar 2018)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Ist es. Habe mich dazu entschieden, weil mir die Geo gut passt und ich noch ein Bike gesucht habe, dass ich auch bergauf gut treten kann. Erst hatte ich das Propain Spindrift im Blick, habe mich aber dann doch für die Sennes als Freerideaufbau entschieden.


Das Propain tritt sich Berg auf viel schwere. Konnte eins fahren. Ich behalte meins jetzt auch und baue dann mal auf 11-46 Pizza Scheibe hinten um. Da ich im Sommer auch im Urlaub mit hänger fahren will


----------



## w10Tester (17. Januar 2018)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der gleiche Rahmen?! Nur andere Anbauteile?





freeflohrider schrieb:


> Ist es. Habe mich dazu entschieden, weil mir die Geo gut passt und ich noch ein Bike gesucht habe, dass ich auch bergauf gut treten kann. Erst hatte ich das Propain Spindrift im Blick, habe mich aber dann doch für die Sennes als Freerideaufbau entschieden.


Also laut Datenblatt gibt es schon leichte Geometrieabweichungen zwischen Sennes DH/SR.
https://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/Sennes/SennesDH20-GeoChart.pdf
https://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/Sennes/SennesFR20-GeoChart.pdf


Alex-Kerpen schrieb:


> Das Propain tritt sich Berg auf viel schwere. Konnte eins fahren. Ich behalte meins jetzt auch und baue dann mal auf 11-46 Pizza Scheibe hinten um. Da ich im Sommer auch im Urlaub mit hänger fahren will


Also verkaufst dein Sennes jetzt doch nicht... wäre auch ne schlechte Entscheidung gewesen.


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (17. Januar 2018)

D


w10Tester schrieb:


> Also laut Datenblatt gibt es schon leichte Geometrieabweichungen zwischen Sennes DH/SR.
> https://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/Sennes/SennesDH20-GeoChart.pdf
> https://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/Sennes/SennesFR20-GeoChart.pdf
> 
> Also verkaufst dein Sennes jetzt doch nicht... wäre auch ne schlechte Entscheidung gewesen.


Kann euch den Unterschied zwischen dem DH und Fr erklären er liegt nur im 0.5 steileren lenkwinkel. Der durch die 2cm Federweg vorne entsteht


----------



## freeflohrider (17. Januar 2018)

Alex-Kerpen schrieb:


> D
> 
> Kann euch den Unterschied zwischen dem DH und Fr erklären er liegt nur im 0.5 steileren lenkwinkel. Der durch die 2cm Federweg vorne entsteht



Genau daran liegt es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w10Tester (20. Januar 2018)

Könnte mir jemand der ein Sennes FR in XL oder L besitzt mal sagen was seines wiegt? Ich weiss, kommt auf die Komponenten an, aber so hab ich mal nen groben Anhalt.


----------



## freeflohrider (20. Januar 2018)

Habe leider nur 2 in m und habe sie noch nie gewogen.


----------



## mi-midas (20. Januar 2018)

Bei mir sind es 16,1 Kg bei der Sennes 1.0 in L.
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2232776


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (20. Januar 2018)

w10Tester schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand der ein Sennes FR in XL oder L besitzt mal sagen was seines wiegt? Ich weiss, kommt auf die Komponenten an, aber so hab ich mal nen groben Anhalt.


Meins In M wie auf den Bildern wiegt 14.6 kg tubeless also wird ein L denke ich nicht groß schwerer sein 15 kg denke ich


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (20. Januar 2018)

mi-midas schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es 16,1 Kg bei der Sennes 1.0 in L.
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2232776


Was ist das den für eine geile Farbe?


----------



## Bjunior (20. Januar 2018)

w10Tester schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand der ein Sennes FR in XL oder L besitzt mal sagen was seines wiegt? Ich weiss, kommt auf die Komponenten an, aber so hab ich mal nen groben Anhalt.



Mit Singlespeed und KS Dropzone, Größe L und Tubeless bin ich bei 14.2 Kg
Mit 1x11 und Bikeyoke bin ich bei 15.1 Kg
Beide Gewichtsangaben mit Luftgabel uns Stahlfederdämpfer

Genaue Austattung https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sennes-als-freerider.672457/page-20#post-14801760



Alex-Kerpen schrieb:


> Was ist das den für eine geile Farbe?



Nennt sich raw, also das Gegenteil von Farbe


----------



## Bueck (21. Januar 2018)

Gewicht Sennes FR 2.0 im Detail (leicht geänderte Komponenten)
hier =>


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (22. Januar 2018)

Hab am Wochenende umgebaut auf 11-46 sunrace Kassette und ich muss sagen ich liebe sie jetzt schon


----------



## Bjunior (22. Januar 2018)

Wolltest du die Mühle nicht verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-Kerpen (22. Januar 2018)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Wolltest du die Mühle nicht verkaufen?


Hätte überlegt aber hab schon oben geschrieben. Das ich lange drüber nachgedacht habe und ich echt dumm wäre. Kann mir zur Zeit wegen Nachwuchs keine 2bikes leisten. Und das sennes Fr kann nun mal downhill so wie enduro. Hinzu kommt das mir am Wochenende ein Freund in der Aachener Region endlich mal ein paar tolle trails gezeigt hatwo sich uphill und downhill die Waage gehalten haben.


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (22. Januar 2018)

Also wird jetzt erstmal komplett alles so umgebaut das es mir passt . Als nächstes kommt ein längere gabelschaft rein damit ich mit dem lenker höher komme. Fals jemand fragen hat kann er gerne fragen. Auch zum setup


----------



## w10Tester (22. Januar 2018)

Längerer Gabelschaft, wie willst du das anstellen ohne eine neue Gabel?


----------



## Schuffa87 (22. Januar 2018)

Er braucht keine neue Gabel. Brücke, Schaft, Rohre gibt es doch so zu kaufen.
Bei DC Gabeln noch einfacher, Brücke mit Schaft.


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (22. Januar 2018)

w10Tester schrieb:


> Längerer Gabelschaft, wie willst du das anstellen ohne eine neue Gabel?


 Ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Einfach nett bei Fox nachfragen! Da die einen super tollen Kundenservice haben machen die einen auch ein tolles Angebot


----------



## PeterTheo (6. März 2018)

Fährt jemand einen RS Super Delux RCT in der SennesFr anstatt dem CC Cb Air CS? 
Ich bin den CC etwas leid, sehr wartungsanfällig, ....

Wenn ja, bitte einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-Kerpen (6. März 2018)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Fährt jemand einen RS Super Delux RCT in der SennesFr anstatt dem CC Cb Air CS?
> Ich bin den CC etwas leid, sehr wartungsanfällig, ....
> 
> Wenn ja, bitte einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht.



Leider nein aber kann dir den fox x2 float echt empfehlen! Habe ihn mit dem shockwiz eingestellt und dann brauchst du keinen climpswitch mehr


----------



## freeflohrider (6. März 2018)

Hi,
habe den Super Deluxe RCT aber erst 2 Runden auf eher flowigen Trails gedreht. Was ich schon sagen kann ist, dass der Climbswitch echt top funktioniert. Sonst hat der HInterbau sich gut an den Boden gesaugt, aber da war nichts wildes und Alutech Hinterbauten funktionieren wahrscheinliche auf mit einem Rohr als Dämpfer gut . 
Anfang April bin ich in Finale, danach kann ich mehr sagen.


----------



## PeterTheo (10. März 2018)

Hallo, ich brauche einen Tipp von euch, mit welchem Werkzeug ich die Lager aus den Druckstreben und der Wippe bekommen. 

Bei den Druckstreben, ging bei der Fanes 3.0 immer eine 24er Nuss, bei der Sennes 2.0 leider nicht, da die Nuss nicht Plan aufliegt. 
Siehe Fotos. 

Womit zieht ihr die Lager an diesem Bauteil raus?


----------



## hasardeur (10. März 2018)

Du kannst eine alte Nuss entsprechend ausschleifen oder ein Stück Rohr zu einer Hülse mit entsprechender Abschrägung basteln oder eine längere Gewindestange zu einem Schlaggewicht umbauen bzw. eines kaufen.

Du kannst auch einen Holzklotz nehmen, mit einem Forstnerbohrer eine entsprechende Senkung hineinbohren, die Strebe ausbauen, darauf legen und von der anderen Seite ausschlagen.

Mit anderen Worten: kreativ sein 


Wobei, wenn ich mir Deine Bilder ansehe, einfach die Strebe ausbauen, auf die Außenseite legen und von der Innenseite mit Hilfe der Schraube, einer Verlängerung und einem Hammer austreiben. Die Strebe sollte das doch locker aushalten.


----------



## PeterTheo (10. März 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Du kannst eine alte Nuss entsprechend ausschleifen oder ein Stück Rohr zu einer Hülse mit entsprechender Abschrägung basteln oder eine längere Gewindestange zu einem Schlaggewicht umbauen bzw. eines kaufen.
> 
> Du kannst auch einen Holzklotz nehmen, mit einem Forstnerbohrer eine entsprechende Senkung hineinbohren, die Strebe ausbauen, darauf legen und von der anderen Seite ausschlagen.
> 
> ...



Diese Dinge, Rohre, Holz usw.  hatte ich heut schon in der Hand.  Klar irgendwas basteln geht. Passendes Rohr wir wohl das beste sein. 

Aber gibt es kein echtes Werkzeug?


----------



## hasardeur (10. März 2018)

Ja, es gibt Auszieher, die mit Schlaggewichten arbeiten. Am Ende sind es Schläge von innen nach außen. Du hast halt nicht viel Raum für ein Werkzeug, das Abstützung braucht.

Wenn ich meine Fanes und mein G13 vergleiche, kann man gut erkennen, wie man es besser lösen kann, bezüglich Haltbarkeit und Wartbarkeit. Da hat Alutech noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## PeterTheo (10. März 2018)

Ja das stimmt leider ....beides


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. März 2018)

Ganz interessant: im aktuellen Freeride-Magazin sagt Jürgen, dass Alutech mehr SennesFR als SennesDH verkauft -- hätte ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (16. März 2018)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ganz interessant: im aktuellen Freeride-Magazin sagt Jürgen, dass Alutech mehr SennesFR als SennesDH verkauft -- hätte ich nicht gedacht!


Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Wobei ich eh finde das wenige bikes unterwegs sind.


----------



## hasardeur (16. März 2018)

Meine Beobachtung: In Hardcore-DH-Kreisen ist die Sennes einfach nicht so richtig angekommen, trotz der Alutech-Historie. Vielleicht denken viele, es wäre eine verstärkte Fanes mit mehr Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjunior (16. März 2018)

Es ist auch nichts anderes


----------



## tadea nuts (16. März 2018)

Alutech hat schon immer bikes mit viel Federweg aber gut pedalierbar gebaut. Ich erinner mich nur zu gerne an wildsau und pudel. Im dh Bereich gibt es halt viel Konkurrenz. Und die Bergabpiloten interessiert es nicht das man mit der sennes dh auch hochfahren kann.


----------



## Bjunior (16. März 2018)

Der Pudel den ich bis vor einem Monat hatte war das mit ABSTAND am schlechtesten zu pedalierende Rad. Ich weiß nicht wie du auf so ne Aussage kommst.


----------



## tadea nuts (16. März 2018)

Mein pudel wird immer noch genutzt und ich kann deine meinung nicht teilen. Aber ich werde mich hier auch nicht auf eine Diskussion einlassen. Ist eh subjektiv und hier geht es um die sennes.


----------



## hasardeur (16. März 2018)

Antisquat ist eher objektiv, kann man sogar berechnen


----------



## Mathews (18. März 2018)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Mit Singlespeed und KS Dropzone, Größe L und Tubeless bin ich bei 14.2 Kg
> Mit 1x11 und Bikeyoke bin ich bei 15.1 Kg
> Beide Gewichtsangaben mit Luftgabel uns Stahlfederdämpfer
> 
> ...



Hallo. 
Ich habe gesehen dass du an deinem Sennes auch einen Stahlfeder Dämpfer fährst. 
Ich hab vor kurzem ein paar Tagen meinen CC DB air verkauft und bin grad am überlegen ob ich nich doch jetzt den Fox DHX2 draufknallen soll statt den Fox Float x2. 
Wieviel wiegst du denn fahrfertig? Ich hab gesehen dass du die 450lbs feder verbaut hast?
Ich habe Jürgen kontaktiert und er sagte mir dass auf meinen Gewicht (ca. 84kg fahrfertig) die 350lbs Stahlfeder doch gut gehen würde. 
Um sicher zu gehen möchte ich hier nochmals nachfragen.


----------



## Mathews (18. März 2018)

Und hat jemand allgemein Erfahrungen mit nen Air Dämpfer und einen Stahlfederdämpfer im Sennes FR gemacht. Was sind eure Erfahrungen denn so?
Ich habe nämlich nur den CC db air an meinen Bike gehabt und auf einen Sennes Testbike den Float X2...


----------



## Bjunior (18. März 2018)

Fahrfertig habe ich knapp 90kg,da erscheint mir selbst die 450er grenzwertig. Allerdings fahre ich damit auch nicht nur DH sondern auch den Berg wieder hoch.

Da gibt es doch schöne Rechner im Netz, hau da einfach mal die Werte rein. 


Fahrverhalten ist für meine Ansprüche absolut perfekt so, mit der Reduzierung auf 187mm bin ich da angekommen wo ich hinwollte.


----------



## Mathews (18. März 2018)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Fahrfertig habe ich knapp 90kg,da erscheint mir selbst die 450er grenzwertig. Allerdings fahre ich damit auch nicht nur DH sondern auch den Berg wieder hoch.
> 
> Da gibt es doch schöne Rechner im Netz, hau da einfach mal die Werte rein.
> 
> ...



Grenzwertig im Sinne von dass du noch eine etwas stärkere Feder nehmen würdest. Oder umgekehrt?

Hast du den hinteren FW auf 180mm reduziert? Mittels Dämpferaufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjunior (19. März 2018)

Ja, grenzwertig weich.
Laut Rechner bräuchte ich sogar eine noch härtere, wenn ich jetzt nochmal vorm Federkauf stünde würde ich zu einer 500er greifen.


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (19. März 2018)

Mathews schrieb:


> Und hat jemand allgemein Erfahrungen mit nen Air Dämpfer und einen Stahlfederdämpfer im Sennes FR gemacht. Was sind eure Erfahrungen denn so?
> Ich habe nämlich nur den CC db air an meinen Bike gehabt und auf einen Sennes Testbike den Float X2...


Ich hab nen  vivid r2c, den ccdb air und nen Fox x2 float ausprobiert. Der x2 float funktioniert am besten nach meinem empfinden


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (19. März 2018)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Ja, grenzwertig weich.
> Laut Rechner bräuchte ich sogar eine noch härtere, wenn ich jetzt nochmal vorm Federkauf stünde würde ich zu einer 500er greifen.


Ja habe im vivid r2c mit 90kg auch ne 500er feder gefahren. Weicher sackt das Fahrwerk zu sehr in den Federweg


----------



## Sagi (19. März 2018)

Alex-Kerpen schrieb:


> Der x2 float funktioniert am besten nach meinem empfinden


Kann ich nur bestätigen, steht höher im Federweg, fahr ihn allerdings in 222er Länge, als Vergleich hab ich allerdings nur den CCDB Air in 240er Länge
Brauche allerdings beim X2 3 Spacer


----------



## Alex-Kerpen (19. März 2018)

Sagi schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen, steht höher im Federweg, fahr ihn allerdings in 222er Länge, als Vergleich hab ich allerdings nur den CCDB Air in 240er Länge
> Brauche allerdings beim X2 3 Spacer


Oh das wundert mich. Hatte auch gedacht das ich spacer brauche für den x2. Jedoch schaffe ich es nicht ihn durchzuschlagen und ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht ihn mit den shockwiz einzustellen.und der Gerät sagt auch das ich keine spacer brauche


----------



## Mathews (19. März 2018)

Alex-Kerpen schrieb:


> Oh das wundert mich. Hatte auch gedacht das ich spacer brauche für den x2. Jedoch schaffe ich es nicht ihn durchzuschlagen und ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht ihn mit den shockwiz einzustellen.und der Gerät sagt auch das ich keine spacer brauche



Also ja der X2 ist ebenfalls interessant und hat sich beim probefahren gut angefühlt.
Bin jetzt auf der suche nach einen gebrauchten X2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-Kerpen (19. März 2018)

Mathews schrieb:


> Also ja der X2 ist ebenfalls interessant und hat sich beim probefahren gut angefühlt.
> Bin jetzt auf der suche nach einen gebrauchten X2


Würde den x2 nehmen und dann leiht du dir irgendwo einen shockwiz zum einstellen. Dann brauchst du auch keinen lockout mehr


----------



## PeterTheo (27. März 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Du kannst eine alte Nuss entsprechend ausschleifen oder ein Stück Rohr zu einer Hülse mit entsprechender Abschrägung basteln oder eine längere Gewindestange zu einem Schlaggewicht umbauen bzw. eines kaufen.
> 
> Du kannst auch einen Holzklotz nehmen, mit einem Forstnerbohrer eine entsprechende Senkung hineinbohren, die Strebe ausbauen, darauf legen und von der anderen Seite ausschlagen.
> 
> ...




Ich habe mir ein schönes Werkzeug zum ausziehen drehen lassen, nun ist es easy


----------



## Bjunior (27. März 2018)

Wahnsinn. Hast du die Maße von dem Teil gerade griffbereit oder könntest nachmessen? Dann versuche ich mal ob ich das aus ABS oder PLA drucken kann.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. März 2018)

Ich hab mir ne Nuss in Colorfabb HT gedruckt. Denke ABS sollte auch fest genug sein.


----------



## ManiacMille (27. März 2018)

Die Maße wären toll! Dann kann jeder der sowas benötigt sich einen bauen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. März 2018)

Bin im Skiurlaub. Müsste dann zu Hause im CAD nachschauen.


----------



## PeterTheo (28. März 2018)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Wahnsinn. Hast du die Maße von dem Teil gerade griffbereit oder könntest nachmessen? Dann versuche ich mal ob ich das aus ABS oder PLA drucken kann.



 Innen 25 mm Durchmesser, aussen 28 mm, 40 mm lang, M8 Bohrung + Scheibe

Material Metall unbekannt (keine Kratzer auf dem Rahmen sichtbar vom ausziehen), hat mir ein Freund gedreht, passt perfekt.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (28. März 2018)

https://a360.co/2J1JP14

Klappt bestimmt auch in PLA, aber dann vielleicht ne Beilagscheibe dahinter packen.


----------



## Bjunior (28. März 2018)

Supi, merci. Keine Sorge, das PLA ist stabil genug dafür


----------



## ManiacMille (29. März 2018)

Super! Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjunior (2. April 2018)

Fährt jemand den WTB i29 LRS mit DT350/370 Naben? 
Meiner hat nun endgültig den Geist aufgegeben, die Speichen haben durchweg derart Spannung verloren dass Fahren erstmal nicht mehr drin ist. Letzte Runde in Beerfelden nurnoch runtergerollt, aber auch das hörte sich dann nicht mehr allzu gesund an.






Ist das dem Leichtbau geschuldet oder wurde da nicht gut eingespeicht?


----------



## Mathews (2. April 2018)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Fährt jemand den WTB i29 LRS mit DT350/370 Naben?
> Meiner hat nun endgültig den Geist aufgegeben, die Speichen haben durchweg derart Spannung verloren dass Fahren erstmal nicht mehr drin ist. Letzte Runde in Beerfelden nurnoch runtergerollt, aber auch das hörte sich dann nicht mehr allzu gesund an.
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte auch die WTB KOM I29 mit DT Swiss Naben (die 350iger)
Meine Speichen verloren an Spannung. Hatte dadurch einige Dellen in der Felge und auch einen leichten Höhenschalg. Hatte sie dann selbst Nachgespannt. War aber damit nicht zufrieden und habe den LRS verkauft.
Jetzt werde ich mir einen neuen LRS aufbauen lassen von meinem Alutech Händler.
Naben werden die Hope pro 4 mit DT Swiss FR570 Felgenringe.
Hoffe dass ich für meine Fahrweise einen stabieleren Laufradsatz habe.

Ob das nun den Leichtbau der Felge geschuldet ist oder aufgrund vom Aufbau weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht auch an beidem.
Jedenfalls ist ein Handeingespeichter LRS sicherlich stabiler und steifer.


----------



## Bjunior (2. April 2018)

Mein neuer LRS ist schon in der Mache, bekomme ich aber leider erst Ende nächster Woche (Hope Pro4, Spank Spike 35, Sapim Race), dumm nur dass mir das gerade jetzt mitten im Urlaub passiert.
Schade dass das kein Einzelfall zu sein scheint

Just vor der Fahrt haben wir die Speichen auf dem Parkplatz mal komplett nachgezogen, aber ohne Zentrierständer wohl eher suboptimal. Denke meiner kommt dann wenn der neue LRS da ist auch weg.


----------



## Mathews (2. April 2018)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Mein neuer LRS ist schon in der Mache, bekomme ich aber leider erst Ende nächster Woche (Hope Pro4, Spank Spike 35, Sapim Race), dumm nur dass mir das gerade jetzt mitten im Urlaub passiert.
> Schade dass das kein Einzelfall zu sein scheint
> 
> Just vor der Fahrt haben wir die Speichen auf dem Parkplatz mal komplett nachgezogen, aber ohne Zentrierständer wohl eher suboptimal. Denke meiner kommt dann wenn der neue LRS da ist auch weg.



Schöne auswahl an komponenten
Wo hast du die spank spike 35 noch herbekommen, da ich nämlich online nichts mehr gefunden habe

Ja ist natürlich ärgelich mitten im Urlaub. Meine Speichen warwn zwar nie so locker wie im Video. Da hat deine Felge sicherlich was abbekommen. Aber stell das Rad auf dem Kopf. Nimm dir 2 Kabelbinder befestige sie an der Sattelstrebe und schneide sie an der Felgenkante bündig ab und zentriere die Felge so provisorisch... so müsstest du deinen Urlaub noch mit den LRS durchkommen danach ists eh Zeit für den Neuen.


----------



## Bjunior (2. April 2018)

Eine hatte ich bei Amazon für 30€ gefunden, die andere bei BMO zum Normalpreis.
Die Felgen findest noch vereinzelt, in Alu poliert allerdings sehr schwer. Sobald mir eine in die Hände fällt wird die als Ersatz geordert.

Morgen früh werde ich mal die örtlichen Radläden abklappern und denen den LRS vor die Füße werfen, vielleicht findet sich einer der den mal schnell nachzentriert. Macht sich für den Verkauf eh besser, drumrum komm ich auch nicht.


----------



## Mathews (2. April 2018)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Eine hatte ich bei Amazon für 30€ gefunden, die andere bei BMO zum Normalpreis.
> Die Felgen findest noch vereinzelt, in Alu poliert allerdings sehr schwer. Sobald mir eine in die Hände fällt wird die als Ersatz geordert.
> 
> Morgen früh werde ich mal die örtlichen Radläden abklappern und denen den LRS vor die Füße werfen, vielleicht findet sich einer der den mal schnell nachzentriert. Macht sich für den Verkauf eh besser, drumrum komm ich auch nicht.



Jo schade hätt ich sollen ein wenig mehr suchen. Hoffe aber dass die DT Swiss sich auch gut machen.

Ja vlt hast du ja Glück und findest einen kompetenten Fahrradhändler.


----------



## hasardeur (2. April 2018)

Speichenspannung prüfen gehört zu den normalen Wartungsarbeiten. Dann bekommt man auch rechtzeitig mit, wenn sich was löst und kann es richten. Speichenbruch ist meist Folge von zu wenig Speichenspannung, ebenso wie daraus folgende Verformungen der Felgenringe.


----------



## Bjunior (2. April 2018)

Das weiß ich selbst, hatte ich nach der Tour am Tag zuvor getan.
Nach 7 Abfahrten in Beerfelden, also noch nicht mal 1 Km Strecke sollten sich die Speichen rundum aber nicht derart lockern. Allgemein sollte das nicht passieren, da hab ich andere, günstigere LR schon deutlich länger und härter rangenommen ohne derartige Ausfälle. Da haben sich vereinzelt ein paar Speichen gelöst, aber nicht alle auf einmal.


----------



## freeflohrider (19. April 2018)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Mein neuer LRS ist schon in der Mache, bekomme ich aber leider erst Ende nächster Woche (Hope Pro4, Spank Spike 35, Sapim Race), dumm nur dass mir das gerade jetzt mitten im Urlaub passiert.
> Schade dass das kein Einzelfall zu sein scheint
> 
> Just vor der Fahrt haben wir die Speichen auf dem Parkplatz mal komplett nachgezogen, aber ohne Zentrierständer wohl eher suboptimal. Denke meiner kommt dann wenn der neue LRS da ist auch weg.



Die Kombination fahre ich an meiner Sennes DH und man bekommt die nicht wirklich platt. An meiner Sennes FR fahre ich die HopeTech 35W, alledings erst seit 4 Monaten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mathews (21. April 2018)

Alex-Kerpen schrieb:


> Oh das wundert mich. Hatte auch gedacht das ich spacer brauche für den x2. Jedoch schaffe ich es nicht ihn durchzuschlagen und ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht ihn mit den shockwiz einzustellen.und der Gerät sagt auch das ich keine spacer brauche



Habe mir jetzt auch den X2 geholt und meinen CC DBair verkauft.
Beim CC hatte ich immer einen druck von um die 150psi damit ich um die 20-25% sag erreiche. (84kg fahrfertig)
Mit den x2 musste ich jetzt doch um die 200psi einpumpendamit ich auf diesen wert komme.
Mit wie viel druck fährst du deinen dämpfer auf wie viel KG Körpergewicht?


----------



## zuspät (13. Mai 2018)

hallo zusammen,
ich hab mal paar fragen zwecks eventueller neuanschaffung:
ich liebäugel mit nem sennes, aufgebaut als freerider. im onlineshop find ich nur die sennes DH-rahmen, gibts die fr-version garnicht mehr?
da ich noch nen haufen 26" laufräder und reifen rumliegen hab, würd ich die auch gern beim aufbau verwenden, was sagt ihr?
wie siehts mit lager/knarzproblemen aus (ich les meist nur von fanes)?
ist es möglich eine stealth-stütze zu montieren oder gibts da keine möglichkeit der innenverlegten zugführung?
noch ne frage zur grösse, (ich 1,84m, sl 80cm, 120kg) fahr ein sx-trail in m is schön verspielt und geht gut durch die anlieger, das fanes v4.0 hatte ich in l, das war schon etwas träge und schwerfällig. das sennes würde ich wieder in m wählen oder ratet ihr mir gar zu s?
hoff ihr könnt mir bissl feedback geben.


----------



## Bjunior (13. Mai 2018)

Sennes FR = Sennes DH

Die 26"er Laufräder werden schon wegen des boost hinterbaus nicht passen, wenn du die Naben auf boost aufspacerst muss es ja eh versetzt eingespeicht werden, lohnt sich kaum. 
Das Tretlager wird da sehr tief kommen, mit 27,5" ist es schon grenzwertig.

Wenn du mit dem SX in M gut klar kamst würde ich auch bei der Sennes M nehmen. Fährt sich schon ne Ecke anders als das SX, nicht besser, nicht schlechter, aber eben anders.


----------



## freeflohrider (13. Mai 2018)

Eine Versenkbaresattelstütze bekommst unter. Würde mir bei Alutech gleich die Bikeyoke mitordern. Mit Knarzen habe ich keine Problem. Fahre die Sennes als DH seit 1,5 Jahren und als FR seit 4 Monaten.
Ich würde auch sagen, dass sich das Bike anders fährt als Bikes mit noch älteren Geometrieen. Vielleicht setzt dich vorher mal drauf. Es gibt hier bestimmt jemand mit einer Sennes in deiner Nähe.
Kann das Bike nur empfehlen, weshalb bei mir 2 in der Garage stehen


----------



## hasardeur (13. Mai 2018)

Knarzen ist vorüber seit Stützhülse am Hauptlager und anderer Horstlinklagerung - würde ich mal sagen....


----------



## Bjunior (14. Mai 2018)

Der neue Laufradsatz ist nun drauf, mit den WTB Convict die Standard mit der FR 2.0 Version kamen. Was soll ich sagen?! So toll finde ich die Reifen nicht, vorallem bei Trockenheit. Auch wenn die Pannensicherheit bei einem 1.3Kg!!!! Reifen wohl laut einigen Tests sehr gut sein soll ist es wohl nicht die beste Wahl für meine Anforderungen. Entweder wieder Magic Mary oder ich schau mich weiter um.

Tubeless hingegen hat nie besser funktioniert als mit den WTB's, selbst ohne Milch war da nach knapp 12 Stunden noch fast die gleiche Menge an Luft drin, hat ohne Probleme mit der Standpumpe funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeflohrider (14. Mai 2018)

Keine Ahnung ob du die Maxxis DHR schon probiert hast. Ist im Moment mein Lieblingsreifen. Fahre die Drahtversion am DH und am FR die Faltversion.


----------



## Mathews (14. Mai 2018)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob du die Maxxis DHR schon probiert hast. Ist im Moment mein Lieblingsreifen. Fahre die Drahtversion am DH und am FR die Faltversion.


Habe auch sobald die WTB's Pneu fertig waren die Minions mit der mischung Super Tracky montiert. Und bin sehr zufrieden mit den Fahrverhalten und Gripniveau.


----------



## zuspät (14. Mai 2018)

danke scho mal für die infos. @Bjunior: ich würd die version für 142mm einbaubreite bestellen (die reduzierungen sind dann ja denk ich beim rahmenset schon montiert und inklusive). nen fertigen satz 26" symetrisch eingespeicht hab ich noch vom fanes. wenn ich zu tief komm, muss ich wohl doch in den sauren apfel beißen und auf 27,5 umrüsten, federgabel dafür hab ich schon.


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (14. Mai 2018)

Kurze technische Frage: Kann mir mal einer erklären, wieso die Tretlagerhöhe beim Sennes geringer ausfällt als bei vielen aktuell beliebten Enduro Modellen wie dem Fanes? Es geht mir jetzt wirklich nur darum, zu verstehen, warum das so ist. 
Klar ist, man steht bei niedrigerer TLH mehr im Bike. Also interpretiere ich das Sennes unter diesem Gesichtspunkt als Parkbike. Kann man darauf schließen, dass dann ein Fanes z.B. auf verblockten Trails, ich sach ma S3, möglicherweise einfacher "übersteht"?


----------



## Bjunior (14. Mai 2018)

Die Sennes ist/war eig ein DH Bike, welches nie richtig akzeptiert wurde. Weiß der Geier wieso, vielleicht wegen der doch zu krassen Anlehnung zur Fanes. Aber eben das hat auch sein Gutes, als FR Bike ist das Teil einfach ne Wucht. So langsam ziehen die anderen Hersteller ja wieder hinterher, eben weil ein Enduro manchmal zu wenig, ein reines DH Bike dann doch manchmal zu viel ist. Da ist der Spagat einfach gelungen, wenn auch eher aus versehen als gewollt. Da jetzt auch wieder langsam die FR Gabeln rausgehauen werden (MRP Bartlett geht schonmal in die absolut richtige Richtung, mal sehen ob ich da widerstehen kann) und ich auch noch sehnsüchtig auf eine Neuauflage der Totem warte....... Hoffe der "Hype" hält an.

Das niedrige Tretlager ist ein Überbleibsel eben dieser DH Gene, wobei noch zu bedenken ist dass man bei der FR Version nochmal 1cm längere Kurbeln fährt. Das wurde mir auch schon zum Verhängnis, der kleine Zeh hatte schön Kontakt zu nem anliegenden Felsen, Resultat ist (wieder mal) ein gebrochener kleiner Zeh. 
Der Witz daran: Das Tretlager ist höher als das der Fanes, nämlich um genau 6mm. Dem gegenüber steht aber der um 34mm (bei mir 17mm) größere Federweg, welcher natürlich sein Übriges tut. Manchmal kommt man dadurch eben dem Boden etwas näher als es gesund ist. Das ist aber nur einer der zwei (na, eig drei) Punkte die mir bis jetzt negativ aufgefallen sind. 



zuspät schrieb:


> danke scho mal für die infos. @Bjunior: ich würd die version für 142mm einbaubreite bestellen (die reduzierungen sind dann ja denk ich beim rahmenset schon montiert und inklusive). nen fertigen satz 26" symetrisch eingespeicht hab ich noch vom fanes. wenn ich zu tief komm, muss ich wohl doch in den sauren apfel beißen und auf 27,5 umrüsten, federgabel dafür hab ich schon.



Eben das befürchte ich. Mit 165mm Kurbeln evtl noch vertretbar, je nachdem was du mit dem Rahmen vorhast. 



freeflohrider schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob du die Maxxis DHR schon probiert hast. Ist im Moment mein Lieblingsreifen. Fahre die Drahtversion am DH und am FR die Faltversion.



Kenn ich schon, aus Demo Zeiten. Ist irgendwo im Hinterkopf noch als "gut, aber nicht mehr" abgespeichert. Der Markt ist (gottseidank) noch relativ überschaubar an dem was an Reifen in Frage kommt.


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (17. Mai 2018)

Mal so gefragt, was sind die Punkte, die dir noch negativ aufgefallen sind?


----------



## Bjunior (17. Mai 2018)

Der Sprung von M zu L, knarzen, Verlegung der Züge/Leitungen durch den Rahmen. Meckern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## sickgorilla (22. Mai 2018)

hallo zusammen,
an meinem Sennes FR1 (26Zoll) ist mir an der BOS Idylle SC 180 Federgabel das untere Tauchrohr (am Spanner) gerissen, mist!
Nun bin ich verzweifelt auf der Suche nach ner Alternativgabel (BOS Ersatz-Tauchrohr nicht auftreibar)...
Puuh, dachte nicht das es so problematisch ist eine 26er Gabel mit 170++ Federweg und 20x110m zu bekommen :-(   Kann ich in das Topbike anstelle einer 26er Gabel auch eine 27.5 einbauen und trotzdem weiterhin 26er LRs benutzen? Oder gleich auf ein 27.5er Laufrad vorne und hinten bei 26 bleiben?

Gruß
sick


----------



## Bjunior (22. Mai 2018)

Kannst natürlich alles tun. Aber wo ist das Problem ne potente 26er 180mm Gabel zu finden? Du hast die Option einer Totem, ist doch perfekt. Fox 36, SR Durolux, MZ 66 gibts auch noch.


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Mai 2018)

Z.B.: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1011088-fox-van-36-rc2-fit-180-mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjunior (22. Mai 2018)

Der Preis ist stolz, wenn man soviel dafür bekommt verkaufe ich meine gerne


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Mai 2018)

Echt?
Ich finde 370 Euro harmlos.


----------



## Caese (23. Mai 2018)

27,5" und 26" mischen würde ich nicht, aber eine 27,5" Gabel mit einem 26" Laufrauf - klar, gar kein Problem! Ändert ein wenig die Geometrie, aber nicht wirklich wild. Kannst du nicht alternativ deine Nabe auf 15x100/15x110 umrüsten? Dann könntest du sicher auch im Gebrauchtmarkt ein gutes Schnäppchen schlagen


----------



## sickgorilla (23. Mai 2018)

danke für die Rückmeldungen...
hab ne Totem bei e...kleinanzeigen geschossen...mal gespannt, mit der BOS Idylle kann sie vmtl nicht mithalten...
Und neue Tauchrohre fur die BOS kann ich durch den „super“ Franzosen support auch vergessen...dementsprechend werde ich sie wohl als kunsobjekt an die Wand hängen müssen.


----------



## hasardeur (23. Mai 2018)

Die Totem gibt es auch als Coil...


----------



## freeflohrider (23. Mai 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Totem gibt es auch als Coil...


Leider kann sie mit heutigen Gabeln nicht mehr mithalten. Verstehe den Hype um die Totem nicht. Bin die eine Saison gefahren und die Performance war eher mager


----------



## hasardeur (23. Mai 2018)

Ich finde meine Lyrik RC2DH mit Coil noch immer goil. Die ist besser, als meine Pike mit AWK. Die Totem ist nur schwerer und steifer.


----------



## Bjunior (23. Mai 2018)

Der Hype (mein Hype) ist einfach beschrieben:

Sie ist bocksteif und wenn gut abgestimmt (geht ja über Shimstack rel einfach) immer noch Konkurrenzfähig. Meine hatte eine AWK drin, das war dann noch das Tüpfelchen auf dem i. Beste Gabel die ich je hatte. Im Gegenzug kann ich den Hype um die Charger nicht verstehen (sowohl Charger 1 in der Boxxer als auch Charger 2 in der Lyrik), also Jedem das Seine.



sickgorilla schrieb:


> danke für die Rückmeldungen...
> hab ne Totem bei e...kleinanzeigen geschossen...mal gespannt, mit der BOS Idylle kann sie vmtl nicht mithalten...
> Und neue Tauchrohre fur die BOS kann ich durch den „super“ Franzosen support auch vergessen...dementsprechend werde ich sie wohl als kunsobjekt an die Wand hängen müssen.



Wenn sie dir nicht gefallen sollte kannst du gerne meine Fox 36 Van RC2 Fit haben, ich nehm dann gerne die Totem


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. Mai 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich zum Sennes irgendwo Daten zur Rahmen Progressivität?
Sind die eher wie Cube, Radon und Specialized super weich und schnell zum Durchschlagen zu bringen?
Da das Sennes ja ein DH Bike ist sollte der Hinterbau doch eigentlich nicht so weich sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (28. Mai 2018)

http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2015/03/alutech-sennes-fr-275-2015.html

Du verwechselt hart und weich wahrscheinlich mit progressiv und degressiv. Bei 200 mm Federweg wird sich wohl kein Bike hart anfühlen (die korrekte Federrate vorausgesetzt).


----------



## OneTrustMan (28. Mai 2018)

Danke, ja das meinte ich.
Die Werte entsprechen ungefähr den was ich bis her über das Sennes gehört habe.


----------



## sickgorilla (12. Juni 2018)

Verkaufe ein ALUTECH SENNES FR 26" Komplettbike schwarz Gr. M (Model 2015, gekauft 11/2014)
verbaute Komponenten:
Magura MT7 + 200er Scheiben
CaneCreek DB air cs 200mm
RS Totem 180mm
Laufräder: DEEmax mit 7fach GX DH Kassette)
Kurbel: e*thirteen TRSr 1x11
Lenker: Easton Haven
Sattel: Ergon
+vieles mehr

Wenn jemand Interesse hat...PM
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...te&utm_medium=share-button&utm_campaign=email


----------



## aceofspades (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo Jungs,

ich bin grade dabei an meinem Sennes FR die Lager zu wechseln - mache das zum ersten mal und möchte nix falsch machen.
Beim HorstLink habe ich eine Frage. Da sind je 2 Lager verbaut - kann ich dies auf einmal in eine Richtung rausdrücken.
Das Werkzeug habe ich - die anderen Lager waren kein Problem. Nur eben beim HosrtLink hab ich mich noch nicht getraut.

Tipp wäre nett


----------



## Downhillrider (2. Juli 2018)

nein, das kannst du nicht. Zwischen den Lagern ist ein Steg am Außenring.
Wenn du die eingesetzten Hülsen entfernt hast musst eins der beiden Lager nach außen mit einem dünnen Dorn rausschlagen. Dafür den kleinen inneren Ring zwischen den Lagern ein wenig nach außen drücken so dass er außermittig sitzt damit du an den Innenring ds ersten Lager dran kommst. Das zweite Lager kannst du dann regulär mit einem passenden Einsatz für dein Auspresswerkzeug ausbauen...


----------



## aceofspades (2. Juli 2018)

Super - ich dachte mir das schon - drum wollte ich erst mal fragen

Danke für den Tipp
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stolennick (17. November 2018)

Mahlzeit meine Herren, 

mein Sennes FR treibt mich grade zur Verzweiflung. 

Problem war, dass ich beim Fahren gemerkt habe, dass die Kurbel (TRSr Carbon) am Rahmen anschlug. Kein Ding hab ich mir gedacht, da ist der komische APS Einsteller lose oder so, den konnte ich allerdings nicht mehr drehen (War stark verdreckt, habs dann an dem Tag erstmal bleiben gelassen, weil ich mich bei der letzten Abfahrt kräftig auf die Nase gelegt habe, dann kam ne Erkältung, die sich jetzt verflüchtigt, also wollte ichs Rad wieder in einen fahrbaren Zustand bringen)

Die Kurbel habe ich demontiert, den APS Einsteller gereinigt, weil ich schonmal dabei war habe ich die Antriebsseite mitdemontiert und auch gereinigt & gefettet. Die Antriebsseite habe ich wieder zusammengebaut, eingeschoben und einmal rotieren lassen. Die Kurbel bleibt wieder hängen...




Wie kann das sein? Normalerweise sollte die Kurbel ja in diesem Zustand drehen. Ich hab die technischen Anleitungen von eThriteen entsprechend konsultiert.
Tretlager: https://support.bythehive.com/hc/en-us/articles/204106349-BB-manual
Kurbel: https://thehive.dozuki.com/Guide/How+to+install-remove+2018+TRSr-LG1r+Cranks/88?lang=en

Bei der Montage der Kurbel bin ich dann stutzig geworden, weil dort in Schritt 4 erklärt wird, dass die blanke Oberfläche der Achse ca 3,5 mm sichtbar sein soll. Müssen auf die Antriebsseite Spacer oder ähnliches? Einer ist im Tretlager, wie bei eThirteen angegeben, aber sonst nirgends. 

 

Was check ich hier nicht, ich hoffe ihr könnte helfen. Dazu: Die Kurbel war nur einmal zum Einbau einer KeFü ausgebaut, ansonsten war bisher nichts dran... 

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## PeterTheo (20. November 2018)

Bei mir ist auf der Antriebsseite am Tretlager auch ein Spacer und es passt. Es muss also an irgendwas anderem liegen. Oder mehr Spacer bis es passt. 

Ruf Jü an.


----------



## ollo (22. November 2018)

stolennick schrieb:


> Mahlzeit meine Herren,
> 
> mein Sennes FR treibt mich grade zur Verzweiflung.
> 
> ...



Moin,
ich habe bei meiner TRS Kurbel auf der Antriebsseite einen Spacer und auf der anderen Seite mit den beiligenden Kunstoffspacern das ganze eingestellt bekommen. Diesen Einstellring (wie bei den alten XTR Kurbeln) gab es noch nicht als ich die Kurbel gekauft habe. So wie es also auf Deinem letzten Bild aussieht fehlt auf der Antriebsseite etwas


----------



## stolennick (27. November 2018)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auf der Antriebsseite am Tretlager auch ein Spacer und es passt. Es muss also an irgendwas anderem liegen. Oder mehr Spacer bis es passt.
> 
> Ruf Jü an.



Jau, hab ich quasi parallel gemacht, mein Schätzchen ist jetzt aufm Weg nach Ascheffel. Mal schauen, was kommt.


----------



## Caese (30. Januar 2019)

Hallo in die Runde,
hier wurde ja schon das ein oder andere mal über Dämpfersettings des CCDBAir Cs gesprochen und da möchte ich nochmal anknüpfen.
Ich habe mir mal etwas Zeit genommen und den Dämpfer für mich passend abgestimmt. Im Ergebnis fahre ich:

78 Kg Fahrergewicht, dazu die Tofane-Dämpferaufnahme (also ~180 mm Federweg) und die XV-Aircan
130 psi / ~25% SAG
1,5 HSC
8 LSC
1,75 HSR
13 LSR
Und alle Spacer die ich finden konnte...

Mir gefällt das Setup 80% der Zeit, aber mir fehlt es an Progression. Ich habe überlegt gegen die normale Aircan zu tauschen - allerdings ist die gar nicht so leicht zu finden. An der HSC möchte ich nicht einfach weiter drehen, die fühlt sich so schon ziemlich gut an.
Welche Aircan fahrt ihr und seid ihr zufrieden damit? Hat jemand vielleicht sogar noch eine Normale Aircan rumliegen, weil er auf die XV getauscht hat? Fährt vielleicht jemand sogar Coil und wenn ja, habt ihr keine Progressionsprobleme?


----------



## ManiacMille (30. Januar 2019)

Also ich habe den cc ausgebaut und mir einen Superdeluxe Coil organisiert. Der Cc hat mich in meiner Gewichtsklasse über 0,1t zur Verzweiflung gebracht. Fast ein Jahr immer wieder rumprobiert, Rücksprache mit Jü und und und. Mit dem Coil und passender Feder bin ich jetzt mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Schuffa87 (31. Januar 2019)

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ..

der eine klagt über Progressionsprobleme und fährt Air mit drölfzehn Volumenspacern drin und der andere fährt Coil und sagt nix über zu wenig/fehlende Progression.

Bei einem von euch stimmt was nich (Setup?)....


----------



## Caese (31. Januar 2019)

Verstehe ich auch nicht, aber ManiacMille schreibt ja nicht was ihn gestört hat. Progression wird es nicht gewesen sein. Bei den Einstellungen des CCDBAir kann man sicher mehr falsch machen, als bei einem SD-Coil.
Was fährst du denn?


----------



## Schuffa87 (31. Januar 2019)

Ich fahre momentan noch nicht.
Habe mir erst vor kurzem ein 2018er Sennes Rahmen zugelegt. Werde ihn aber mit 200mm aufbauen und als reines Parkbike nutzen. der CC DB Coil mit 240 EBL hatte ich noch hier aus meinem alten Canyon Torque.


----------



## Bjunior (31. Januar 2019)

An Progression fehlt es dem Rahmen nicht. Dass man es als FR Aufbau jedoch etwas straffer mag als beim DH Aufbau kann ich aber nachvollziehen, der Hobel hat immerhin 204mm bzw. 187mm Federweg.
Neben dem Stahlfeder (damals Vivid Coil R2C, jetzt DHX4 Factory) fahre ich meine auch mit einem X2 Factory. Beides funktioniert, nur eben anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (1. Februar 2019)

Hallo Bjunior,
ich glaube auch nicht, dass es am Rahmen liegt. Ich habe die XVOL Aircan des DBAir im Verdacht. Du fährst ja auch die 187 mm - Variante (die Inspiration habe ich mir von dir damals geholt  )
Wieviel % SAG bist du mit dem Coil und jetzt mit dem DHX gefahren?


----------



## Bjunior (1. Februar 2019)

Ich hab die Inspiration selbst geklaut, ein paar Seiten vor meinem ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread 
Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass an dem DB Air in 241x76 der Anfangs verbaut war auch die Evol Kammer verbaut war, aber wirklich zufrieden war ich nicht mit dem Dämpfer. Nicht dass mich etwas zu arg gestört hätte, aber er hat mich mal nicht vom Hocker gehauen.

Den Vivid und den DHX fahre/fuhr ich mit 500er Feder, komme da irgendwo bei 30% raus. So genau sagen kann ich das nicht, hatte genug Federn zum testen da, hab mich da rein nach Gefühl durchgearbeitet. Beim X2 fahre ich 3 Token oder wie auch immer das bei Fox heißt, 250-260 PSI und ziemlich geschlossener Druckstufe, also alles schon gefährlich hart an der Grenze. Werde auch damit nicht so wirklich warm. 

Einen Monarch Plus in 222x66mm aus einem Capra hatte ich auch schon verbaut, das war die reinste Katastrophe.


----------



## freeflohrider (5. September 2019)

Caese schrieb:


> Hallo Bjunior,
> ich glaube auch nicht, dass es am Rahmen liegt. Ich habe die XVOL Aircan des DBAir im Verdacht. Du fährst ja auch die 187 mm - Variante (die Inspiration habe ich mir von dir damals geholt  )
> Wieviel % SAG bist du mit dem Coil und jetzt mit dem DHX gefahren?


Sorry nochmal für die Nachfrage. Für den 187mm Umbau benötige ich den Tofane Dämpferbock oder? Danach habe ich ein Einbaumaß von 222x70? Hat jemand noch den Preis für den Dämpferbock im Kopf. 

P.S. Sorry die Forumssuche per Handy ist irgendwie ein Desaster


----------



## Caese (7. September 2019)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Sorry nochmal für die Nachfrage. Für den 187mm Umbau benötige ich den Tofane Dämpferbock oder? Danach habe ich ein Einbaumaß von 222x70? Hat jemand noch den Preis für den Dämpferbock im Kopf.
> 
> P.S. Sorry die Forumssuche per Handy ist irgendwie ein Desaster


Ja, 222x70 ist richtig. Da ich den todanebock direkt mit dem Rahmen gekauft habe, kann ich es dir nicht genau sagen. Müsste aber rd. 50-60€ sein


----------



## Bjunior (10. Dezember 2019)

Da meine Sennes nun von mir gegangen ist habe ich noch die Dämpferaufnahme für 222mm Dämpfer über. 
Wenn jemand das Experiment wagen möchte, PN an mich.


----------



## stolennick (20. April 2020)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Da meine Sennes nun von mir gegangen ist habe ich noch die Dämpferaufnahme für 222mm Dämpfer über.
> Wenn jemand das Experiment wagen möchte, PN an mich.



Irgenwie hätte ich da schon Dampf drauf  Mit was für nem Dämpfer bist du das gefahren?


----------



## Bjunior (20. April 2020)

Wie man sich denken kann ist die Aufnahme schon lange verkauft.

Gefahren bin ich das Teil mit Monarch+ 222x66, DHX4 Factory 222x70, Vivid R2C 222x70 und Float X2 Factory 222x70.


----------



## Sid211985 (22. Mai 2020)

Hi
Eine Frage, lohnt das Sennes als reines Parkbike?


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Mai 2020)

Wie ist die Frage denn zu verstehen, "lohnt"? 

Jedenfalls: bergabfahren kann das Sennes oder SennesFR sehr gut. 
Mit letzterem geht - je nach Reifen, Übersetzung und Ausstattung - sogar Tourenfahren verblüffend gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (22. Mai 2020)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wie ist die Frage denn zu verstehen, "lohnt"?
> 
> Jedenfalls: bergabfahren kann das Sennes oder SennesFR sehr gut.
> Mit letzterem geht - je nach Reifen, Übersetzung und Ausstattung - sogar Tourenfahren verblüffend gut.


Also ich mein halt das es ja reine Park Bike's gibt die man sich ja so kaufen und darauf abgestimmt sind zwecks Federweg Geometrie usw


Beim Sennes ist ja die Vielfältigkeit sehr positiv zu sehen nur kann ich das bei dem auch so belanglos fahren wie einen reinen Downhiller wo mich mir keinen kopf machen muss das was kaputt geht oder nicht. 


Gruß


----------



## Bjunior (22. Mai 2020)

Die Sennes ist ein Downhiller, also erübrigt sich die Frage.


----------



## aceofspades (22. Mai 2020)

mit Sennes geht alles.
Im DH habe ich noch nichts besseres gefahren. Auch mein Nomad kommt da nicht mit ... für mich persönlich ... alles ist eben subjektiv


----------



## freeflohrider (22. Mai 2020)

aceofspades schrieb:


> mit Sennes geht alles.
> Im DH habe ich noch nichts besseres gefahren. Auch mein Nomad kommt da nicht mit ... für mich persönlich ... alles ist eben subjektiv


Ich habe vorn einer 180er Lyrik drin mit 29" und eine 1x11 mit 32-50. Das geht mega


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Mai 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> nur kann ich das bei dem auch so belanglos fahren wie einen reinen Downhiller wo mich mir keinen kopf machen muss das was kaputt geht oder nicht.


Ja.

Die Universalität hat keine Kompromisse bergab nötig gemacht, das Sennes ist ein vollwertiger Downhiller, der in den diversen Tests (bspw Freeride Magazin) stets sehr gut bewertet wurde.


----------



## Sid211985 (22. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Einschätzung 

Hilft mir bei meiner Entscheidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (27. Mai 2020)

Moie
So Rahmen ist da, Bike aufgebaut aber ich habe ein Problem mit der Verstellung des Radstand's. Und zwar ist beim Schaltauge eine Schraube total im Eimer. Radstand ist halt auf lang eingestellt, wollt aber bisschen mittig vom Verstellberreich sein. Jemand ne Idee wie ich die Schraube raus bekomme ohne mir ein neues Schaltauge kaufen zu müssen? 

Gruß


----------



## Schuffa87 (27. Mai 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Moie
> So Rahmen ist da, Bike aufgebaut aber ich habe ein Problem mit der Verstellung des Radstand's. Und zwar ist beim Schaltauge eine Schraube total im Eimer. Radstand ist halt auf lang eingestellt, wollt aber bisschen mittig vom Verstellberreich sein. Jemand ne Idee wie ich die Schraube raus bekomme ohne mir ein neues Schaltauge kaufen zu müssen?
> 
> Gruß


Linksausdreher kaufen/leihen


----------



## aceofspades (27. Mai 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Moie
> So Rahmen ist da, Bike aufgebaut aber ich habe ein Problem mit der Verstellung des Radstand's. Und zwar ist beim Schaltauge eine Schraube total im Eimer. Radstand ist halt auf lang eingestellt, wollt aber bisschen mittig vom Verstellberreich sein. Jemand ne Idee wie ich die Schraube raus bekomme ohne mir ein neues Schaltauge kaufen zu müssen?
> 
> Gruß



brrr, das Thema kenne ich. Diese Schrauben sind butterweich, und ich weiss nicht warum Alutech da soetwas verbaut. Ich habe diese Schrauben auch schon rundgedreht - gedacht ... das muss halten.
Tipp: gutes Werkzeug mit passenden Toleranzen (kein Baumarkt-Schrott) verwenden  und nur mit richtigem Drehment anziehen !!!

ich habe mir mittlerweile aus dem Baumarkt Werkzeug gekauft um rundgedrehte Schrauben wieder lösen zu können. Falls du das nicht hast, bleiben nur noch die alten Mittel : ausbohren,  Kreuzschlitz ansetzten ... oder irgendwie lösen...


----------



## Sid211985 (27. Mai 2020)

aceofspades schrieb:


> brrr, das Thema kenne ich. Diese Schrauben sind butterweich, und ich weiss nicht warum Alutech da soetwas verbaut. Ich habe diese Schrauben auch schon rundgedreht - gedacht ... das muss halten.
> Tipp: gutes Werkzeug mit passenden Toleranzen (kein Baumarkt-Schrott) verwenden  und nur mit richtigem Drehment anziehen !!!
> 
> ich habe mir mittlerweile aus dem Baumarkt Werkzeug gekauft um rundgedrehte Schrauben wieder lösen zu können. Falls du das nicht hast, bleiben nur noch die alten Mittel : ausbohren,  Kreuzschlitz ansetzten ... oder irgendwie lösen...


Ich hab se raus bekommen, war nicht die erste die kaputt war aber die erste die ich raus bekommen habe. 

Hab nen alten Tox Bit reingekloppt und mittels Ratsche heraus bekommen. Die war bestimmt mit 15 NM angezogen, wenn nicht sogar mit mehr. 

Schrauben hole ich mir morgen, hier in Frankfurt gibt es einen Schrauben Heini der alles hat. Unter anderem werde ich sich die Madenschrauben gegen Titan tauschen


----------



## aceofspades (27. Mai 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Ich hab se raus bekommen, war nicht die erste die kaputt war aber die erste die ich raus bekommen habe.
> 
> Hab nen alten Tox Bit reingekloppt und mittels Ratsche heraus bekommen. Die war bestimmt mit 15 NM angezogen, wenn nicht sogar mit mehr.
> 
> Schrauben hole ich mir morgen, hier in Frankfurt gibt es einen Schrauben Heini der alles hat. Unter anderem werde ich sich die Madenschrauben gegen Titan tauschen




das war wohl viel zu viel .. laut Alutech 5.. 8 Nm
... also Carbon Paste drauf und 6Nm dann hält das Ding wie Bombe


----------



## Bjunior (27. Mai 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Unter anderem werde ich sich die Madenschrauben gegen Titan tauschen


Die Verbindung Alu - Titan kann recht heikel werden. 
Bei der Fanes meiner Freundin hab ich sie, nachdem sie fest war, garnicht mehr verwendet. Hatte sich nie auch nur einen Millimeter bewegt


----------



## Sid211985 (28. Mai 2020)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Die Verbindung Alu - Titan kann recht heikel werden.
> Bei der Fanes meiner Freundin hab ich sie, nachdem sie fest war, garnicht mehr verwendet. Hatte sich nie auch nur einen Millimeter bewegt


Moie,
also dann doch lieber Edelstahl nehmen?

Noch eine Frage, und zwar habe ich bei der Dämpferaufnahme der Wippe 2 einstellungen. Weiß jemand für was welche gedacht ist?


----------



## Bjunior (28. Mai 2020)

Oben mehr Federweg, unten weniger


----------



## Sid211985 (30. Mai 2020)

Also das Sennes fährt sich Bombe. 
Falls jemand eins in L bzw Rahmen set los werden möchte kann er sich melden. Meins muss ich glaub meiner Frau übergeben da sie davon total begeistert ist


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Mai 2020)

Hehe, cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## COLKURTZ (31. Mai 2020)

Moin. Bevor ich Jürgen direkt frage...kann mich jemand aufklären: Warum gibt es derzeit keine Sennes 3.0 zu kaufen? Oder kommt die 3.0 (insbesondere als FR Version ) erst noch in nächster Zeit?

Update - Jürgen hat mir auf eine Email geantwortet:
Zur Zeit ausverkauft. In 3 bis 4 Wochen voraussichtlich wieder verfügbar, sprich Mitte/Ende Juni.


----------



## Sid211985 (31. Mai 2020)

Moie
Beim sauber machen entdeckt 





Schlimm oder kann man drüber hinweg sehen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Mai 2020)

Hmm, ein Riss?
Tät ich dem Jürgen zeigen.


----------



## Bjunior (31. Mai 2020)

Jo, das ist nix.
Jü zeigen, dann dem Verkäufer.

Wenn das Gusset gerissen sein sollte dann würde ich aber fast sagen das ist ein Produktionsfehler.


----------



## Iceman79 (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ist schon paar Tage hier, dass isch mein neues Sennes FR 3.0 ausgepackt habe aber es versäumt habe euch die Bilder zu schicken 
Ursprünglich war der Luftdämpfer drin, hab mich aber dann kurzfristig entschieden den Coil zu nehmen, was ich bis heute auch nicht bereue... (habe aber trotdem die Bilder mit dem Luftdämpfer eingefügt)







Und da ist mein Gutes Stück!
mein Custem-Wusnsch-Traum-Aufbau, den mir Jürgen ermöglicht hat.













Die erste Probefahrt 





Die ersten farblichen Veränderungen







Der Ist-Zustand





Ich fahre mit dem Bike alles, ob Touren oder Bikepark, das Bike ist echt Mega.


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Juni 2020)

Ach wie geil -- und gewaltige Farbe! Eloxiert?


----------



## Iceman79 (3. Juni 2020)

Hi, 

ja, ist eloxiert ?


----------



## Halorider (3. Juni 2020)

Bin so happy das ich auch einen alutech gekauft habe?


----------



## ollo (5. Juni 2020)

schönes Blau  bei den ersten Werkstattbildern dachte ich.... cool, Iceman 79 hat die gleiche Werksatt wie der Jü  Viel Spaß mit deiner Sennes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (16. Juni 2020)

Bjunior schrieb:


> Jo, das ist nix.
> Jü zeigen, dann dem Verkäufer.
> 
> Wenn das Gusset gerissen sein sollte dann würde ich aber fast sagen das ist ein Produktionsfehler.


Moie, 
Also der Verkäufer hat den Rahmen zurück genommen ohne zu diskutieren. Kommt selten vor. 

Jetzt hab ich einen in L gefunden und jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob meine vorhande Boxxer einbauen soll oder gleich ne 180er Lyrik besorge ?

Hab ja noch mein Fanes, wo ich dann auch keine Ahnung habe was ich damit machen soll


----------



## aceofspades (17. Juni 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Moie,
> Also der Verkäufer hat den Rahmen zurück genommen ohne zu diskutieren. Kommt selten vor.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich einen in L gefunden und jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob meine vorhande Boxxer einbauen soll oder gleich ne 180er Lyrik besorge ?
> ...



Keine Frage - zuviele Bikes gibt es nicht - somit ist immer eines einsatzbereit


----------



## Sid211985 (25. Juni 2020)

Hi
So hier ist mein Sennes in L





Fehlt nur noch ne Vario und eine härte Feder. 

Weiß evtl jemand ob ich als Alternative auch Rock Shox Federn für den Manitou Revox Pro nehmen kann?


----------



## hasardeur (26. Juni 2020)

RS-Federn sind etwas weiter vom Durchmesser. Kann passen.


----------



## Kopfsache (1. Juli 2020)

Hier auch mal mein FR/DH Mix. Fahre damit problemlos 40km-und-mehr-Touren 

Edit: Links angepasst + mehr Bilder.


----------



## Sid211985 (5. Juli 2020)

hasardeur schrieb:


> RS-Federn sind etwas weiter vom Durchmesser. Kann passen.


Hab mir ne Nukeproof Feder gekauft. Passt perfekt. 

Noch ne frage, welchen Dämpfer Bock brauch um hinten den Federweg zu reduzieren? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (5. Juli 2020)

den der Tofane


----------



## Bueck (13. Juli 2020)

Sennes FR (2016) vorne auf 29" umgebaut (LW 62°) 
Fährt  sich genial ? und mit 51mm Offset und somit weniger Nachlauf schön agil. Spitzkehren sind kein Problem. 

FRAGE: Welchen QM Adapter brauche ich "hinten" wenn ich die Magura MT5 von 180 auf 203mm umbauen möchte?  QM26 oder QM44?


----------



## Halorider (13. Juli 2020)

Bueck schrieb:


> Sennes FR (2016) vorne auf 29" umgebaut (LW 62°)
> Fährt  sich genial ? und mit 51mm Offset und somit weniger Nachlauf schön agil. Spitzkehren sind kein Problem.
> 
> FRAGE: Welchen QM Adapter brauche ich "hinten" wenn ich die Magura MT5 von 180 auf 203mm umbauen möchte?  QM26 oder QM44?
> Anhang anzeigen 1081763


QM44 ist der Ersatz für den QM26,also QM44 ist das richtige


----------



## Bueck (14. Juli 2020)

Halorider schrieb:


> QM44 ist der Ersatz für den QM26,also QM44 ist das richtige


Info: QM 44 war ein Fehlversuch. 
Eine Seite sollte 17mm und die andere 13mm hoch sein. 
Laut Alutech Info passt auch QM20 mit zusätzlich M6 Beilagscheiben unten rein wegen 203 statt 200mm.


----------



## Sid211985 (17. Juli 2020)

Moie, 
Und zwar hab ich ne frage. Es gibt ja jetzt die neue Rock Shox Zeb mit 190 mm FW. Bin am überlegen mir diese zu holen, leider baut die 587mm hoch was ja mehr ist als bei der Boxxer. Meint Ihr das der Rahmen das ab kann?


----------



## COLKURTZ (21. Juli 2020)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen und auf der Suche - eine Sennes 2.0 als Ergänzung für den Fuhrpark kommt in Betracht. Die Geodaten kenne ich, und ich weiß eigentlich, was mir passt. Bei der Fanes habe ich hier im Forum vor kurzem aktiv ein Large empfohlen, für eine Körpergröße ähnlich wie die meine: 178/84. Ich hatte z.B. eine Fanes 5.0 in Large, und die passte sehr gut. M bei der Ex Teibun 2.0 empfand ist einen Ticken zu klein.

Nun ist die Sennes aber kein Enduro oder AM, sondern ein DH/FR. Gehe ich dann nach den Größenempfehlungen von Alutech, dann wäre eine Sennes in M das richtige. Schaue ich mir die Geodaten einer Sennes an, kommt mir das M doch arg klein und kurz vor - und ich würde ein L wählen wollen.

Vielleicht noch relevant: Mir schwebt ein FR Aufbau vor, ein bißchen Pedalieren wäre in meinem Einsatzgebiet dabei, nicht nur Park+Flowtrail  bergab.

Mache ich hier eigentlich einen grundsätzlichen Gedankenfehler - denn die Sennes ist ein DH/FR und deswegen geometrie-mäßig anders einzuordnen? Ist M das richtige für mich??

Update: 
Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten, auch per PN (inkl. schöner Angebote ). Ich habe nun doch eine neue Fanes bestellt. Übrigens: Ich wäre wohl auf eine Sennes in Größe Large gegangen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juli 2020)

Angesichts des geplanten FR-Aufbaus würde ich die ganz gleichen Kriterien ansetzen wie bei jedem Enduro.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (21. Juli 2020)

@Iceman79 
Bildschönes Radl   
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Schrift am Ober/Unterrohr auf den ersten Bildern schwarz ist und später dann weiss - wie geht das, ist da eine Abziehfolie drauf ???


----------



## Sid211985 (2. August 2020)

Hi
Noch mal eine Frage, welche Einstellung beim Dämpfer ist für 200 bzw 220 mm gedacht? Wie wirkt sich das eigentlich aus bzw wodurch werden die 2 cm mehr an FW generiert? 

Gruß


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. August 2020)

Dadurch, dass sich die Anlenkung ändert. 
Oberes Loch = 220mm, unten = 200mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (7. August 2020)

Gude
Eine Frage hab ich noch. Hab mir jetzt nen Fox Float X2 gekauft, nur welche Buchsen brauch ich denn dann für das Sennes?

Gruß


----------



## Schuffa87 (20. September 2020)

Gude. Mal ne Frage. 
Sennes 2.0 hat ja keinen Chip zum verstellen. Da liegen mit dem 241x76 ja immer 204mm an. Kann mir hierzu jemand eine 180mm Gabel empfehlen? (also EBL und Rake). Gibt ja durchaus verschiedene. 

Achtung: reines Parkbike


----------



## freeflohrider (20. September 2020)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Gude. Mal ne Frage.
> Sennes 2.0 hat ja keinen Chip zum verstellen. Da liegen mit dem 241x76 ja immer 204mm an. Kann mir hierzu jemand eine 180mm Gabel empfehlen? (also EBL und Rake). Gibt ja durchaus verschiedene.
> 
> Achtung: reines Parkbike


Also ich fahre die Sennes seit 3 Jahren mit einer 180er Lyrik 29" fast ausschließlich im Park. Macht wirklich Laune. 38er Fox wäre natürlich auch Mal nice.


----------



## Schuffa87 (20. September 2020)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Also ich fahre die Sennes seit 3 Jahren mit einer 180er Lyrik 29" fast ausschließlich im Park. Macht wirklich Laune. 38er Fox wäre natürlich auch Mal nice.


Kannst mir mal per PN deine Seriennummer zusenden? Dann schau ich bei RS mal nach den Daten. 29er Gabel mit 650b Rad oder auch mit 29" Rad aufgebaut?


----------



## Sid211985 (20. September 2020)

Also ich hab mein Sennes jetzt mit 180 mm vorne und hinten in Schladming richtig ausprobieren können und muss sagen das mir das Fanes viel besser gefällt als das Sennes. Vom gesamten Eindruck her finde ich mein 5er Fanes viel angenehmer und einfacher zu fahren


----------



## freeflohrider (20. September 2020)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mein Sennes jetzt mit 180 mm vorne und hinten in Schladming richtig ausprobieren können und muss sagen das mir das Fanes viel besser gefällt als das Sennes. Vom gesamten Eindruck her finde ich mein 5er Fanes viel angenehmer und einfacher zu fahren


Geschmackssache.
Ich mag die Sennes im Park um einiges lieber als die Fanes. Hatte auch schon beides. Wenn ich flowige Trails fahren will nehme ich eh mein Last Clay ?. Wenn es rumpelig und schnell dann die Sennes.


----------



## freeflohrider (20. September 2020)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Kannst mir mal per PN deine Seriennummer zusenden? Dann schau ich bei RS mal nach den Daten. 29er Gabel mit 650b Rad oder auch mit 29" Rad aufgebaut?


Mit 29er Vorderrad fahre ich sie. Habe an allen Bikes seit 3 Jahren Mullet. Finde ich bei meiner Körpergröße 180cm top.
Ich habe im Endeffekt folgende Gabel:





						RockShox Lyrik Ultimate Charger 2.1 RC2 Debon Air 29" Federgabel - 180mm - 42mm Offset - Tapered - Maxle Stealth - 15x110mm Boost - Gloss Black
					

RockShox ▶ 29" Enduro Gabel mit 180mm DebonAir Federung, Charger 2.1 RC2 Dämpfung & Maxle Steckachse. ▶ Ausführung: Gloss Black




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Schuffa87 (20. September 2020)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Mit 29er Vorderrad fahre ich sie. Habe an allen Bikes seit 3 Jahren Mullet. Finde ich bei meiner Körpergröße 180cm top.
> Ich habe im Endeffekt folgende Gabel:
> 
> 
> ...


Mullet fahre ich im Decoy und das sagt mir gut zu.

Kann ich denn mit einem anderen Dämpfermaß hinten auf weniger Federweg (ausgehend von den 204mm) kommen? 

In meinem Rahmen ist ein 241x76mm verbaut. Aktuell wird der ja mit 250x75mm verkauft. Wurde dafür was an der Aufnahme geändert oder passen die beiden Maße mit der selben Aufnahme?


----------



## Bjunior (20. September 2020)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Kann ich denn mit einem anderen Dämpfermaß hinten auf weniger Federweg (ausgehend von den 204mm) kommen?



Tofane Dämpferaufnahme + 222x70 Dämpfer kommt auf 187mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baba-Ji (8. Oktober 2020)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Mullet fahre ich im Decoy und das sagt mir gut zu.
> 
> Kann ich denn mit einem anderen Dämpfermaß hinten auf weniger Federweg (ausgehend von den 204mm) kommen?
> 
> In meinem Rahmen ist ein 241x76mm verbaut. Aktuell wird der ja mit 250x75mm verkauft. Wurde dafür was an der Aufnahme geändert oder passen die beiden Maße mit der selben Aufnahme?



Das interessiert mich auch. 
Welche dämpfergrößen könnten in den Sennes2 eingebaut werden? Normal ist 240x76, es könnte 222x70 mit Tofane dämpferaufnahme gemacht werden (wo kann man es bekommen? Ich kann es nicht auf der Alutech website finden). Was ist mit 250x75? Benötigen Sie dort auch eine zusätzliche dämpferaufnahme?

Zweite frage - was ist mit 29 gabel auf 27,5 Sennes2? Ist BB nach der installation von 180 29 fork nicht zu hoch? Ich mag das gefühl, dass ich "im fahrrad" bin, nicht "auf dem fahrrad", deshalb ist es dieses element in meinem kopf.
...oder im grunde ist es nicht BB auf Sennes2 27,5 höher als ideal sein könnte?


----------



## Bjunior (8. Oktober 2020)

Baba-Ji schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich auch.
> Welche dämpfergrößen könnten in den Sennes2 eingebaut werden? Normal ist 240x76, es könnte 222x70 mit Tofane dämpferaufnahme gemacht werden (wo kann man es bekommen? Ich kann es nicht auf der Alutech website finden). Was ist mit 250x75? Benötigen Sie dort auch eine zusätzliche dämpferaufnahme?



222x76 aus den alten Capras funktioniert auch, mit ~175mm. 
Tofane Dämpferaufnahme gibt's bei Alutech direkt für ~50€ zzgl. Versandkosten. 

Hab da vor Jahren mal was gebaut, damit passt alles Mögliche von 241 bis 216mm Einbaulänge (und das metrisch Zeug dazwischen) und ist in 3mm Schritten einstellbar. Wenn du Zugang zu ner CNC hast (oder einen 3d Drucker und ganz dicke Eier) kann ich dir die Dateien zukommen lassen.


----------



## Baba-Ji (8. Oktober 2020)

Bjunior schrieb:


> 222x76 aus den alten Capras funktioniert auch, mit ~175mm.
> Tofane Dämpferaufnahme gibt's bei Alutech direkt für ~50€ zzgl. Versandkosten.
> 
> Hab da vor Jahren mal was gebaut, damit passt alles Mögliche von 241 bis 216mm Einbaulänge (und das metrisch Zeug dazwischen) und ist in 3mm Schritten einstellbar. Wenn du Zugang zu ner CNC hast (oder einen 3d Drucker und ganz dicke Eier) kann ich dir die Dateien zukommen lassen.
> ...



Danke für die tolle antwort! 
Ich dachte darüber nach, eine benutzerdefinierte kämpferaufnahme auf CNC zu machen. Aber ich bin neugierig auf die 3D-druck option - welches material hast du gewählt, nur "normales" plastikfilament oder irgendetwas besonderes? In jedem fall können sie mir dateien (PM) senden.


----------



## Baba-Ji (8. Oktober 2020)

...hat jemand versucht, BB Drop "normaler" zu machen (10-15 mm Drop)? Oder ist es OK wie es ist (-3 oder 0 mm)?
Wie geht es Sennes mit 29 180 mm gabel? Es ist nicht BB zu hoch?


----------



## luftsau (18. Oktober 2020)

Hey, 
hier mal mein Umbau zur Sennes FR


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. Oktober 2020)

Ein wunderschön übertriebener Ständer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueck (29. Dezember 2020)

freeflohrider schrieb:


> Mit 29er Vorderrad fahre ich sie. Habe an allen Bikes seit 3 Jahren Mullet. Finde ich bei meiner Körpergröße 180cm top.
> Ich habe im Endeffekt folgende Gabel:
> 
> 
> ...


Die Mullet-Kombi habe ich auch auf dem Sennes 2.0 FR
DT Swiss 1900 Hybrid 29" mit Lyrik Ultimate 180mm und Offset 42mm (ergibt einen 62° LW)
Für mich das "all-in-one" Bike von Enduro bis Park. Durch den kurzen Offset ist der Nachlauf trotz flachem LW nicht zu lang und das Bike fährt sich schön agil. Allgäu Spitzkehren etc. kein Thema.
Fährt sich mega.


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Dezember 2020)

Geil!
Geht sicher mörderisch gut, wenn ich mich an mein SennesFR mit 2x26" erinnere und mir das Fahrwerk mit 29+27,5" vorzustellen versuche


----------



## mogli.ch (31. März 2021)

Guckst du:


----------



## Bjunior (31. März 2021)

Verkauft Alutech mittlerweile den Rahmen einzeln oder hast du einen Downhiller umgebaut?


----------



## mogli.ch (31. März 2021)

Hab Jü gefragt, er hat mir dann einen Sennes Rahmen zugesendet.
Er hat sogar noch ein Alutech Aufbau-Bier hinzugelegt!


----------



## Bjunior (31. März 2021)

Ja, das mit dem Bier hab ich auch schon mitbekommen   

Dann muss ich ihm wohl doch noch mal auf die nerven gehen


----------



## ollo (5. April 2021)

mogli.ch schrieb:


> Hab Jü gefragt, er hat mir dann einen Sennes Rahmen zugesendet.
> Er hat sogar noch ein Alutech Aufbau-Bier hinzugelegt!
> Anhang anzeigen 1239927


ist schon ein Sexy Rahmen


----------



## mogli.ch (11. April 2021)

Ja, mir wurde sogar schon von Wanderern gesagt, dass ihnen das Bike gefällt!


----------



## tane (12. April 2021)

...also da mußt Du jetzt schon noch ein paar Details rauslassen, Gewicht, Rahmenpreis, ...


----------



## mogli.ch (12. April 2021)

Nun den, die Details:

Farbe / Design:Alu Raw, Gr. L (Körpergrösse 178)Dämpfer:Cane Creek DB Kitsuma Air Dämpfer - Metric 250x75
Huber BushingsGabel:FOX 38 FLOAT F-S GRIP 2 / 27.5" / 180mm / 44mm OffsetSteuersatz:ACROS AZ-44BL Block Lock 164° / Cane Creek Hellbender 70Vorbau:TwinWorks CNC Vorbau, 50mm, 5° Lenker:RACE FACE SixC 35 820 Carbon LenkerGriffe:RevGrips Pro Series small (31 mm)Sattelklemme:BIKEYOKE Sattelklemme Squeezy 35 | 34,9 mmSattelstütze:ROCKSHOX Sattelstütze Reverb AXS A1 | 150 mm 31,6 mm + ControllerSattel:SQlab Sattel 60X activeSchaltwerk:Sram X01 Eagle AXS Schaltwerk + Controller 1 x 12-fachKettenführung:OneUp Components Bash Guide ISCG 05 V2 KettenführungKurbelsatz:Truvativ Descendant DUB Carbon, 30 ZähneInnenlager:SRAM Innenlager DUB | BSA 68 mm | 73 mmKette:SRAM GX Eagle 12-fach Kette 2021Kassette:e*thirteen TRS Plus Kassette 12-fach für SRAM XD Freilaufkörper - 9-50 ZähneKettenschutz:RAAW Mountain Bikes Kettenstrebenschutz
STFU BIKE Kettenführung MTB Antrieb Dämpfungssystem | TrailBremsen:SRAM Code RSCBremsscheibe VRTRICKSTUFF Bremsscheibe Downhill Disc HD 223Bremsscheibe HRTRICKSTUFF Dächle (203mm)Laufräder:HOPE - Felge Hope Fortus 30W / 27.5" / 32L (VR&HR)
DT Swiss - Nabe DT Swiss 350 Hybrid Classic / 6B / 32L / 15x110
DT Swiss - Nabe DT Swiss 350 Hybrid Classic / 6B / 32L / 12x148 / SRAM XDBereifung:Schwalbe Magic Mary Evolution MTB Faltreifen - AddixSoft - SuperGravity 27,5"
Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evolution ADDIX Soft Super Gravity 27,5"Schläuche:CONTINETAL - Conto Tube 27,5"Pedale:e*thirteen Base Flat PlattformpedaleGewicht17.7kg

Aufgrund meines Kampfgewichts von 0.1t habe ist vor allem auf Haltbarkeit und nicht auf Leichtbau geachtet. Das rel. hohe Gewicht ist vor allem den Laufrädern geschuldet.

Ich reduziere das Systemgewicht, indem ich am Abend vor dem Ride 2 Weissbier und das Eis weglasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsem (12. April 2021)

@Mogli, wie kommst du mit 178cm Körpergröße mit Rahmengröße L und 50er Vorbau zurecht ?
Ist das nicht zu groß?

Gruß


----------



## tane (12. April 2021)

fehlt noch der Rahmenpreis...


----------



## mogli.ch (12. April 2021)

Ich fühle mich sehr wohl. Ich hab aber auch einen Affenindex von -7 (Körpergrösse-Armspannweite).
Mit meiner Fanes 4.0 neigte ich dazu, in Anliegern ausgangs Kurve das Gewicht minimal nach hinten zu verlagern. Das passiert nicht mehr, ich stehe super zentral in der Sennes.

Ich hab mich schon in der Fanes in der empfohlenen Gr. M schon etwas beengt gefühlt. Darum fuhr ich Sie mit einem 60-er Vorbau. Somit war der Plan, die Sennes mit in einen längeren Rahmen mit super kurzen Vorbau zu fahren.
Obwohl ich sehr gerne mit viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad fahre, war ein 32-er Vorbau mit einem 20mm Rise Lenker und ca. 2 cm Spacer viiiel zu tief. Durch den extrem flachen Lenkerwinkel wandert mit dem Einsatz von noch mehr Spacern der Lenker auch extrem zurück. Das habe ich also mit dem 50-er Vorbau mit 5° Upsweep kompensiert. Kann mir auch gut einen kürzeren Vorbau mit einem Highriser Lenker vorstellen.
Ich denke dem Cockpit der Sennes muss viel Beachtung geschenkt werden. Zumal auch ein sehr hohes Cockpit am Oberrohr anschlägt.

Dadurch, dass das Sitzrohr in der Sennes weiter vorne ist, sitze ich trotz deutlich mehr Reach (+6cm) genau gleich aufrecht wie auf der alten Fanes.


----------



## mogli.ch (12. April 2021)

tane schrieb:


> fehlt noch der Rahmenpreis...


Als Schweizer spreche ich natürlich nicht in der Öffentlichkeit über den schnöden Mammon. Ich mach Dir eine PN! Soviel vorne weg: er war richtig teuer!


----------



## ulli! (10. Mai 2021)

mogli.ch schrieb:


> Hab Jü gefragt, er hat mir dann einen Sennes Rahmen zugesendet.
> Er hat sogar noch ein Alutech Aufbau-Bier hinzugelegt!
> Anhang anzeigen 1239927


Wenn es wieder Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen gibt, gehen hier irgendwem wohl langsam die Teile aus?


----------



## t.schneider (10. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Sennes 2.0 FR Rahmen in L. Wenn jemand einen abzugeben hat, bitte PN


----------



## Sheriff_80 (25. März 2022)

Hallo weis zufällig jemand ob alutech ihte sennes freerider auch costum mit rücksicht auf ein paar kunden wünsche aufbauen? Oder sind die costum modelle auf der hp. Nach frei schnautze nach ihren eigenen ideen aufgebaut?


----------



## ollo (25. März 2022)

Sheriff_80 schrieb:


> Hallo weis zufällig jemand ob alutech ihte sennes freerider auch costum mit rücksicht auf ein paar kunden wünsche aufbauen? Oder sind die costum modelle auf der hp. Nach frei schnautze nach ihren eigenen ideen aufgebaut?


entweder ein Fehler auf der Homepage, denn bei anderen Custom Modellen hast Du ja zu den Anbauteilen Optionsmöglichkeiten, die Fehlen bei der Freerideversion oder weiß der Henker warum ein Custom keine Custom Optionen hat .... kurze Email an Alutech hilft Dir eher als hier auf Antwort zu warten 😉


----------



## Sheriff_80 (26. März 2022)

Ja nach kurzer nachfrage bei alutech is nun klar das sie auch costum aufbauten machen... soweit es die komponenten die sie dahaben wohl zulassen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

